# Official Raw Discussion Thread 6/7 **3 Hour Show**



## im back babes (Apr 8, 2009)

Triple H to win raw royal rumble


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

dudebusters or bust


----------



## Mr Talley (Jan 11, 2010)

Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky!!


----------



## Mr Nice Guy (Jun 24, 2008)

Is Liam Neeson really going to be at RAW or will he be pre-taped like Ashton? And I cant f'n believe Liam Neeson is in the A-Team movie.


----------



## TheRealThing (Jan 23, 2008)

Mr Nice Guy said:


> Is Liam Neeson really going to be at RAW or will he be pre-taped like Ashton? And I cant f'n believe Liam Neeson is in the A-Team movie.


He's not going to be on RAW period. Just Bradley, Rampage and Sharlto.


----------



## Freeway.86 (Jul 5, 2006)

We got to gather our forces and make a match between Daniel Bryan and Michael Cole


----------



## The Haiti Kid (Mar 10, 2006)

So how is this gonna work as nothing has been announced on wwe.com yet.


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

The Haiti Kid said:


> So how is this gonna work as nothing has been announced on wwe.com yet.


a swerve maybe?
I doubt it will be viewers choice for the IWC it might just be an american idol type thing where you have to text in your choice.


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

it starts around noon i think


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

MrWalsh said:


> a swerve maybe?
> I doubt it will be viewers choice for the IWC it might just be an american idol type thing where you have to text in your choice.


I doubt it. I think they'd rather get website hits than texts.


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

pleae come home rock..........


----------



## perucho1990 (Oct 15, 2008)

Should be a good show, this Raw's viewers choice nights screams desperation for Vince for the low ratings they have been getting in the last 3 weeks.


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

Molly Holly to come back for one night and win the Diva's title please 

who am i kidding


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

ROCKY ROCKY ROCKY ROCKY ROCKY ROCKY ROCKY ROCKY ROCKY ROCKY ROCKY ROCKY ROCKY ROCKY ROCKY ROCKY ROCKY ROCKY ROCKY ROCKY ROCKY ROCKY ROCKY ROCKY ROCKY ROCKY ROCKY ROCKY 

Ya?

I doubt it.

Prove me wrong bitches. 




I really hope the show isn't Cyber Sundayish with a host taken up time displaying the results and all that crap. If it was a commercial free show then I wouldn't really mind but ya, don't want it tonight.


----------



## The Haiti Kid (Mar 10, 2006)

perucho1990 said:


> Should be a good show, this Raw's viewers choice nights screams desperation for Vince for the low ratings they have been getting in the last 3 weeks.


Or because they had another 3hr Raw scheduled and needed to think of something different that they hadn't done before.


----------



## perucho1990 (Oct 15, 2008)

This looks like Cyber Sunday.., as long as the choices arent dumb.


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

so, when do the choices get put up onto the site? im assuming as the show starts?

i hope they have the web servers in gear for the traffic they get


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Mr Nice Guy said:


> Is Liam Neeson really going to be at RAW or will he be pre-taped like Ashton? And I cant f'n believe Liam Neeson is in the A-Team movie.


If Liam Neeson appeared on RAW in any form...I'd eat my hat :side:

Looking foward to tonights show, you vote for the matches you want online I think...might not matter but hey. With everyone from the two brands there it could be good. Looking forward to the tag title feud continuing, as well as to see what happens with Bourne, Miz, Jericho and Truth who all seem to be without feuds right now.

And Morrison returned to action in live events this weekend, so I hope to see him on the show.


----------



## dazzy666 (Sep 21, 2006)

i wanna find out what is happening

hopefully we get some cm punk tonight


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

I want Rampage vs The Rock vs CM Punk

book it


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

We'll probably get to pick the matches _during_ raw. Also Rock will *not* show up. Don't get your hopes up.

Gotta watch this after my exam though.


----------



## Melvis (Apr 26, 2008)

Yeah, from WWE.com, I got the idea that we'll be choosing the stuff _during the show,_ on the website. As previously said, they better have the servers ready, that wouldn't be good if they failed, though they'd just improvise.

Daniel Bryan versus Michael Cole in the Steel Cage ftw. Has to happen.


----------



## peyt d' chicken (Jun 23, 2007)

Ah if Liam were in Raw, then have a segment with Jericho. I'll really mark out.


----------



## RKOY2JLeGENDS (Dec 31, 2009)

If it is viewers choice just imagine the kids in their swarming dozens...

Hornswoggle v Jack Swagger for the World Heavyweight Championship in a Only Hornswoggle Can Win match.


----------



## Mr Talley (Jan 11, 2010)

I really don't know when they are gonna open the polls. I wonder how much control and free will we are really going to have when we vote. Probably not much.

ROCKY ROCKY ROCKY ROCKY ROCKY ROCKY! Come home Rock!


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

I think we will be voting during the show on wwe.com.

I wish we could ring up live like the million dollar givaway.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Damn i just realized I got work today and I won't be home till 10. Hope the show is good tonight.


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

Why do people think The Rock is gonna show? Because it's a special RAW and its summer? Don't get my fucking hopes up like that.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Sheik said:


> Why do people think The Rock is gonna show? Because it's a special RAW and its summer? Don't get my fucking hopes up like that.


A lot of people are reading the location of tonight's Raw into it. Tonight's Raw emanates from Miami, FL.

I'd say there's about 0.5% chance he shows up.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

Bryan Danielson vs. CM Punk in a submission match. Make it happen wwe!


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

DFUSCMAN said:


> Bryan Danielson vs. CM Punk in a submission match. Make it happen wwe!


i agree that would be a bad ass match but wwe would only give it 6 minutes


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

TheRealThing said:


> He's not going to be on RAW period. Just Bradley, Rampage and Sharlto.


No Liam Neeson = super fucking fail.

Anyways, I'll be watching this tomorrow morning. There's no reason for me to stay up so late only to be wrecked the next day. I'm still looking forward to it though. A mix up of Raw and SD guys would be nice. Taker vs Cena plz  Nah, I'll settle for some good matches and Seamus pump kicking people FTW.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Starbuck said:


> No Liam Neeson = super fucking fail.
> 
> Anyways, I'll be watching this tomorrow morning. There's no reason for me to stay up so late only to be wrecked the next day. I'm still looking forward to it though. A mix up of Raw and SD guys would be nice. Taker vs Cena plz  Nah, I'll settle for some good matches and Seamus pump kicking people FTW.


Taker is injured again so definitely won't happen.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

JM said:


> Taker is injured again so definitely won't happen.


Fuck. I forgot about that lol. Not that I ever expected it to happen anyways. A match that huge only has one stage - Wrestlemania.


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

I would laugh if Kane comes out and start attacking random people if they attacked Taker.


----------



## Dug2356 (Dec 3, 2006)

CM12Punk said:


> I would laugh if Kane comes out and start attacking random people if they attacked Taker.


I Think it would be good if he confronted guys like Edge, Orton & Jericho. Guys who all have some form of history with the Undertaker. Maybe even Vince McMahon.


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

When are we going to be able to vote for these matches? They should have had polls open on WWE.com all weekend. I hate when WWE just throws shit together at the last minute. Look at NXT for the whole second half of the season. If anyone knows when the polls are going up or how it's going to be working let me know.


----------



## PaulHBK (Dec 9, 2008)

Great. Looks like this thread will be filled with hopes for a Rock appearance tonight. :no:
Im not looking forward to this. Just because the show is in Miami, is a 3-hour special and rumors WERE circulating about him returning sometime this summer back last year doesn't mean he will show up tonight. There is nothing recent that tells me he will be on RAW tonight. Can we all just watch and see instead of creaming our pants at just the thought of The Rock showing up? 

What I AM looking forward to for tonight is the continuing of Vince/Bret GM storyline. Edge/Injured Orton Fatal 4-Way storyline. How Evan Bourne is booked after last weeks semi-push. Definetly want to see what happens next with Jericho and his downward spiral. Miz/Daniel/Cole. Perhaps Wade Barrett's RAW debut. How the SmackDown wrestlers are used and the potential for interbrand matches! And Im very excited about the Viewers Choice thing. Hopefully it will live up to all the hype it's been getting. 

Not really excited about the cast of the A-Team hosting, although they could potentially be entertaining. 

Overall it should be a really good show with or without you-know-who...


----------



## DaGhost (Jan 25, 2010)

PaulHBK said:


> Great. Looks like this thread will be filled with hopes for a Rock appearance tonight. :no:
> Im not looking forward to this. Just because the show is in Miami, is a 3-hour special and rumors WERE circulating about him returning sometime this summer back last year doesn't mean he will show up tonight. There is nothing recent that tells me he will be on RAW tonight. Can we all just watch and see instead of creaming our pants at just the thought of The Rock showing up?
> 
> What I AM looking forward to for tonight is the continuing of Vince/Bret GM storyline. Edge/Injured Orton Fatal 4-Way storyline. How Evan Bourne is booked after last weeks semi-push. Definetly want to see what happens next with Jericho and his downward spiral. Miz/Daniel/Cole. Perhaps Wade Barrett's RAW debut. How the SmackDown wrestlers are used and the potential for interbrand matches! And Im very excited about the Viewers Choice thing. Hopefully it will live up to all the hype it's been getting.
> ...


Yeah but the Rock would make it an awesome show. Like Super awesome. Like more awesome than the Mizz


----------



## Ashleigh Rose (Aug 14, 2009)

Starbuck said:


> No Liam Neeson = super fucking fail.


Liam Neeson hosting = _career fucking fail_.  I'm glad he's not doing it.

When does all this voting stuff start?


----------



## seleucid23 (Mar 11, 2008)

Ashleigh Rose said:


> Liam Neeson hosting = _career fucking fail_.  I'm glad he's not doing it.
> 
> When does all this voting stuff start?


They haven't explicitly stated, probably because they want people to keep checking their website. As there's no polls even now, it surely won't start until the episode does.


----------



## Bea (Jun 4, 2010)

I ain't gonna lie. I'm excited to see Bradley Cooper. Heeee. I can't watch until downloads are available so I'll be stalking this thread to know what the heck is going on the entire time.


----------



## Green (Dec 12, 2006)

There's no way us voting will have any real effect, surely?

That would be ridiculous.


----------



## PaulHBK (Dec 9, 2008)

Bea said:


> I ain't gonna lie. I'm excited to see Bradley Cooper. Heeee. I can't watch until downloads are available so I'll be stalking this thread to know what the heck is going on the entire time.


Why don''t you try to find a live stream of RAW?


----------



## PaulHBK (Dec 9, 2008)

green25814 said:


> There's no way us voting will have any real effect, surely?
> 
> That would be ridiculous.


But yet you are going to vote still. Don't lie


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

Can't wait for the show! Nothing better than live pro-wrestling in the early-hours of the morning!


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

I'm uncertain as to how this concept will work, but it interests me a great deal. Will be unable to vote since I don't feel like staying up until 4am tbh. 

Have got high hopes for this show with both Raw and Smackdown in attendance.

Vote to give Ziggler a title match plz :side:


----------



## Y2Joe (Jan 4, 2010)

I'm not thrilled with the concept for tonight's show, mainly because they're going to have the voting during the show and not before. That could cause them to book on the fly, which might cause a whole lot of messy problems.

There should be an NXT Season 2 promo however, and Wade Barrett may have his first RAW match, so for those things I'm excited.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

cant wait for Raw tonight, should be a good show.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

I always love 3 hour Raws and SmackDown being in attendence makes it even better! I'm also curious to see when the voting stuff is up on WWE.com although i don't think it'll even matter. I hope JoMo is back on Raw tonight!


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

oh god i hope rowdy roddy piper doesnt show up.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

SummerLove said:


> oh god i hope rowdy roddy piper doesnt show up.


Yeah, the time can go to someone who actually needs it.


----------



## -SAW- (Feb 29, 2004)

So, I'm confused. When are we able to vote? During the show? If so, when _is_ during the show? When it's being shown on the east coast?


----------



## Dug2356 (Dec 3, 2006)

I Would expect the voting stuff to go up in about 45 minutes time when the show starts.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

-SAW- said:


> So, I'm confused. When are we able to vote? During the show? If so, when _is_ during the show? When it's being shown on the east coast?


east coast time, when the show starts you'll be able to vote.


----------



## randy skalba (Jun 20, 2009)

On at its usual time in canada 9pm on the score;.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

i really hoped the voting would start earlier.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

I would have liked the voting to have started already, i find it stupid that they would start a live show without having any idea of what matches to take place. Our votes obviously don't matter.


----------



## Dug2356 (Dec 3, 2006)

At The same time though it would look weird if they just randomly put matches up on there website. This way i bet they kick off the show with the gm's announcing matches for us to vote on.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Who the hell wants to vote on this anyway? 

I'd rather save my time and watch the show in peace.


----------



## Do Your Fcking Job (Feb 9, 2009)

The longer they wait to put the matches online, the harder I find it to believe that we will actually get to 'choose' the match.

Probably be kayfabe, which is a shame.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Do Your Fcking Job said:


> The longer they wait to put the matches online, the harder I find it to believe that we will actually get to 'choose' the match.
> 
> Probably be kayfabe, which is a shame.


what difference would it had made if it was done before?


----------



## gary year (Jul 5, 2008)

There logos are just garbage nowadays lol, but whatever. I would think that announcing these matches beforehand and creating more buzz for the show would have been the smart thing to do.

Some good matches and Kane destroying the RAW main event scene plz.


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

It would be weird if they just randomly picked matches for us to vote for before the show. that is something that should be done for a PPV where matches are already advertised. The GM has to come up with the matches first so that's why voting is during the show.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

do you think they will move along the whole kane looking for undertakers attacker storyline or just push it aside till smackdown?


----------



## crashplex (Feb 15, 2009)

I can't believe voting hasn't opened yet...


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

VRsick said:


> do you think they will move along the whole kane looking for undertakers attacker storyline or just push it aside till smackdown?


Yea i think the undertaker storyline will continue with Edge being suspected.


----------



## afl2 (Nov 10, 2006)

holy shit lots of rock signs maybe he is comin lol


----------



## i_know_who_i_am™ (Jun 26, 2007)

_ Damn I forgot it was 3 hours tonight, cool_


----------



## Lucifer34 (Feb 2, 2008)

Looking forward to RAW tonight for the viewer's choice concept alone. I'm almost thinking the matches are already set, and we'll have the option of picking the stipulations for each match, which is still pretty cool in my books. 

Also want to see Kane looking for the person who attacked the Undertaker, and I want to see him interrupt at least one match, giving the Chokeslam to whoever is in the match. 

With the Smackdown guys on RAW tonight, we should get some pretty good matches, I can't wait.


----------



## IAmCaliber (Jan 10, 2007)

I miss Taboo Tuesday


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

hoping for a pretty decent RAW


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Pretty excited for this!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Bret looking like a slob and T Lo pimpin' as usual.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

long and hart, I find it so odd for some reason.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Teddy & Bret to start!


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

Hot crowd tonight


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Cyber Monday!


----------



## trm301433 (Apr 26, 2010)

Where was the pryo I hate when they start the show without pryo


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Woot woot!!


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Not a bad way to spend my 27th birthday!


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

KuritaDavion said:


> Bret looking like a slob and T Lo pimpin' as usual.


Yeah, Bret was outshined by Teddy lol!


----------



## Dug2356 (Dec 3, 2006)

Missed Cue


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Orton!!!!!!


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

RKO!!!!!


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

MASSIVE POP FOR ORTON


----------



## why (May 6, 2003)

Damn Orton is over


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

The door put Randy out of commission.


----------



## gary year (Jul 5, 2008)

IAmCaliber said:


> I miss Taboo Tuesday


Cyber Sunday but yeah, good concept they stopped for Bragging Rights.

I know the RAW Fatal Fourway guys, Jericho and even Bret(lol) should be suspects for Kane.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

why is he in his wrestling gear. hes like sheamus


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

R K Shoulder-Sling


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

That door is evil.


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

Damn Orton got a big ass pop....love it...


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

The Viper in a sling! I read a report that the attack last week was done incase Randy can't compete at F4W.


----------



## Hollywood Johnson (Mar 22, 2010)

What a pop for Orton


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

RKO Teddy Long Orton!! I want that idiot gone.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

The door buried Orton.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

EDGE!


----------



## dawgs101 (Feb 15, 2009)

Teddy: I'll tell you what we're gonna do playa. Lets talk about Randy Orton.

Bret: blank, emotionless, stoic, *crickets*


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

Edge getting heat. NICE.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Edge, zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz...


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

am i the only one that hates teddy long


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

if you want RKO vs edge gimme a hell yeah


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

im voting for the debate


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

What kind of stipulations are these?


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

JeremyCB23 said:


> am i the only one that hates teddy long


We all want him gone.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

please god no


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Hate when they just give 2 bs choices then one the fans want lol


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

wtf, oh god


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Those are the type of options you will get all night people. 




I'd mark for a sit-up contest though.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Situp contest? WTF

I would go with debate


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

LMAO!!! One arm tied behind his back lol....Miami is LIVE!!!


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Haha.
That's not fair to me.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

It's the same shit, loaded voting....


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

i personally kinda want to see who can do more sit ups, my moneys on orton. edge is kinda chubby


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Sad part is I'd rather see the sit up contest then the match.


----------



## ajp82 (Feb 2, 2010)

JeremyCB23 said:


> am i the only one that hates teddy long


No mate, I despise him.


----------



## dawgs101 (Feb 15, 2009)

Thanks WWE for an opening segment that only leads to a shitty match later on.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

Jericho vs. Show...interesting

Submission Match FTW


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

WTF is a body slam challenge??


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Vote for the Body Slam Challenge LOL.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Submission match ftw.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Body Slam cause it's gonna be an entertainment segment, instead of an actual wrestling match.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

What is a body slam challenge? 
How many times they can body slam their opponent, I guess?


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Obviously fans would pick the one arm match. This is stupid! Obviously the fans will pick the submission match for the Jericho/Show match. The other choices are just stupid!


----------



## randy skalba (Jun 20, 2009)

when does voting open?


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

submission match!


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

where the heck do you vote??


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

So I guess Jericho's going to get thowrd ovar teh top rope. :side:


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

I voted Body Slam just for the LOLZ


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Michael Cole, you hate the internet, of course you can't vote!


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

Human Nature said:


> What is a body slam challenge?
> How many times they can body slam their opponent, I guess?


the first person to bodyslam their opponent wins


----------



## Hollywood Johnson (Mar 22, 2010)

Debate please.


----------



## Keezers (Dec 19, 2009)

where do you vote? wwe.com has nothing... US only?


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

you can only vote once damn the smarks!


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

can't vote since I'm on my phone


----------



## trip (Apr 13, 2003)

bodyslam ftw

overseas can vote


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

who wants to bet that is going to be a stupid ass body slam challange


----------



## HollyWood (May 2, 2006)

King sounds like a dumb ass


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

someone help, i'm lost


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

wtf you can't vote


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

voted for submission match


----------



## Shivaki (Feb 11, 2008)

The first person who is able to body slam their opponent wins I am thinking. That suddenly reminds me of Andre. Poor Jericho is doomed but this should be funny.

Submission match sounds the best though.


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Jericho could make a Body Slam Challenge hilarious. :lmao


----------



## Dug2356 (Dec 3, 2006)

I Voted Over the top Rope challenge. Vote here > http://poll.wwe.com/raw1/


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Voted for the Body Slam Challenge because...well, this thing is stupid anyway haha


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

Keezers said:


> where do you vote? wwe.com has nothing... US only?


Above the main news storyline things on wwe.com a thing scrolled across the top of mine letting you lick it too vote.

I'm UK btw.


----------



## RatedRudy (Dec 12, 2009)

DX-Superkick said:


> Body Slam cause it's gonna be an entertainment segment, instead of an actual wrestling match.


agreed, everyone go for body slam!, i'am going to LOl when jericho can't lift big show


----------



## breaksilence (Dec 20, 2008)

They can't be serious.. :lmao


----------



## East (Jun 7, 2010)

I'd mark out for a liontamer tonight.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Body Slam contest ftw.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

As if the votes even matter, i can't be assed voting anyways....


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

this show is AWFUL already. i'm ready to watch the phillies and padres...fml


----------



## Christians#1PeeP (Jun 8, 2005)

voted for sub,ission match cause we havent seen one in a while.


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

Voted for bodyslam challenge.


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

I voted for a submission match. Big Show in the Walls would make me a very happy camper.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

none of the above....


----------



## Betty Honest (Mar 21, 2009)

This whole thing promo-wise has been awful.

I'm thinking this will turn into a body slam match


----------



## hot_rod_piper (Sep 24, 2005)

I voted for the Submission match


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Body slam is gonna have the most votes.


----------



## trm301433 (Apr 26, 2010)

how do you vote ? i cant find it on wwe.com


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

They are manipulating the voting. 2 stupid choices and 1 actually good choice that fans will vote for. This is definitely a submission match. Hopefully anyways.


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

I won't lie I chose a Body-slam match.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

oh this is going to be hilarious


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

I love us :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Dug2356 (Dec 3, 2006)

yay Striker


----------



## aurochs (Sep 10, 2009)

Submission match, i would love to see a liontamer or two or three.


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

crap 7% out


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

who didnt see that coming


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

oh look, it's fixed


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

LMAO YES!


----------



## trip (Apr 13, 2003)

told ya


----------



## RatedRudy (Dec 12, 2009)

wooo hoo body slam prevails, fuck submission boring match


----------



## XPac99 (Apr 15, 2010)

Chris to try his hardest and not be able to slam Show is a given, addin to his loss streak / frustration leadin to a snap soon yay !


----------



## AlcoholicA LFC (Jan 13, 2009)

Great, Jericho to look like a fool again.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

lol @ jericho's face


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

debut of barrett please


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Well i'm surprised, but how is Jericho actually able to bodyslam Show? How does this match work anyways?


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

Jericho is gold. Gives him the slap.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Y2J chants =)


----------



## gilgamesh (Nov 27, 2009)

First ever Viewer Choice, Cole? Seriously.


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

Big Head Botch...lol completely missed...


----------



## PaulHBK (Dec 9, 2008)

Voting is rigged! I think submission truly won.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Chris22 said:


> Well i'm surprised, but how is Jericho actually able to bodyslam Show? How does this match work anyways?


It's self-explanatory. Whomever bodyslams who first wins.


----------



## seleucid23 (Mar 11, 2008)

TehJerichoFan said:


> Body slam is gonna have the most votes.


Exactly. And just because that's what has been picked, it doesn't mean the votes been rigged. It's what a lot of the 'WWE Universe', in their wisdom, would vote for


----------



## dawgs101 (Feb 15, 2009)

Lawler giving away the result seconds before it is announced.

Hopefully it is a little funny ...


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

So it's just the first person who body slams the other. 

I hope we continue with storylines for F4W, 
or this night is going to be more pointless than it already would have been.

Cole, John Cena, and every other wrestler has lifted the Big Show, calm down.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

vincent k. mcmahon said:


> debut of barrett please


Oh yeah, would love if he did a run-in and bodyslammed the Big Show!


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Jericho's gonna slam the Giant. Bah Gawd.


----------



## RKO1988 (Jul 25, 2008)

why are there even rules still in a bodyslam match?


----------



## DaBxx (Mar 25, 2010)

Who are the 2 bozos wearing their graduation dress in the front row?


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

LOL @ Jericho repeatedly punching his arm


----------



## irishboy109 (Dec 15, 2008)

Admittedly, I voted for "over the top rope", but I can legitimately believe that people would vote for a body slam challenge.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

:lmao just slap him down!


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

No offence but those punches to Show are pathetic and i love Jericho.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Well that was dumb :lmao


----------



## -SAW- (Feb 29, 2004)

Man, fuck this voting shit. It's utterly useless for half the damn country who live on the west coast and don't see this live.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

that was pointless


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

That was awful.


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

Who didn't see that coming?


----------



## dawgs101 (Feb 15, 2009)

Jericho is a wee bit sunburnt.


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

LOL Submission


----------



## East (Jun 7, 2010)

Just realised how much i hate double face commentary. Worst fucking match gimmick ever as well.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Um...Justin Roberts, wtf?


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

winner by submission ?


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

WTF was the point of that?? No one body slams each other.


----------



## Betty Honest (Mar 21, 2009)

Erm...wtf is this shit?


----------



## SheamusSaidFella (Jun 3, 2010)

This has been stupid so far, I hope it gets better...


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao And now Show beats Jericho in all three matches.


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

Yaaay, Jericho buried posts plz.


----------



## XPac99 (Apr 15, 2010)

Ahahaha I did like that to be honest


----------



## seleucid23 (Mar 11, 2008)

LOL, announcer botch


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Damn, Jericho is the first guy to ever lose three stipulations in one match.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

He got throwed over the top rope


----------



## trm301433 (Apr 26, 2010)

DaBxx said:


> Who are the 2 bozos wearing their graduation dress in the front row?


omg hahahahaha


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

I feel like I'm about to waste 3 hours of my night tonight.
Please prove me wrong WWE.


----------



## djmaza (Sep 15, 2009)

Well, Big Show 3-0 Jericho


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

Big Show doing the Camel Clutch :lmao


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

jericho got throwd ovar teh top rope lol



getting out of my undertackerrules moment there


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

1 slam? Pretty shit. And Jericho submits too? And thrown over the top rope? I can't take this. Obviously everything is fixed.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Well, that was a complete waste of a good heel. Hope they're happy at yet another one losing their credibility.


----------



## RKO1988 (Jul 25, 2008)

how do you lose three stipulations in one match?


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

poor jericho


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

why do they hate y2j right now...omg vote dudebusters~!


----------



## Dug2356 (Dec 3, 2006)

DUDEBUSTERS


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

khali and hornswoggle


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

Khali and Hornswoggle!!!

VOTE NOWWW.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Usos FTW!


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

oh christ, your joking. Khali and Hornswoggle?!


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

VOTE FOR THE DUDEBUSTERS!!!!!!!!111111111111


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

God I hope Khali and Hornswoggle win.


----------



## why (May 6, 2003)

Is that The Rocks family at ringside? I hope The Rock is here


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Dude bustersssssss


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

IF GREAT KHALI AND HORNSWOGGLE WIN I WILL STOP WATCHING WWE TV!


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

Iam voting for the USO'S!!!

If hornswoggle/Khali wins then i will be pissed.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Great Khali and Hornswoggle?


They're probably going to win.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Jericho got owned. 

Dudebusters ftw of course.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

ww all know who is going to win here


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

THE USOS and DUDEBUSTERS!!!


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

I'm trolling this Raw and voting for Khali and Swoggle.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Vote Dudebusters or Usos!


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

I'm picking Great Khali and Hornswoggle just to see internet fans go crazy.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Hell yeah, Horny/Khali tag team.


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

Please god, no


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

Dudebusters please!!!!!!!!!!!111


----------



## jetsonic (Nov 25, 2006)

nooooo not khali and hornswoggle


----------



## Keezers (Dec 19, 2009)

The Dudebusters will job to the voters.


----------



## aurochs (Sep 10, 2009)

oh god, its going to be khali and swoggle.


----------



## RKO1988 (Jul 25, 2008)

if wwe wasn't catering to brats khali and hornshit would get no reaction.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Usos please.


----------



## RatedRudy (Dec 12, 2009)

o god, i'am voting for dudebusters but i know khali and hornswoggle are going to win, what a shame


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

USO for already better than the Hart Dynasty


----------



## trm301433 (Apr 26, 2010)

someone fire hornswoggle


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

usos please.


----------



## The Oggmonster (Mar 30, 2008)

I voted for the Usos


----------



## djmaza (Sep 15, 2009)

i hope the dudebuster win. The uso's will have another chance down the road but this could be the only chance the dudebuster will have


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

God help us khali and the midget r gonna win


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

My goodness has it been bad so far.


----------



## ALLEYEZONME (Nov 14, 2006)

I just voted Khali & Hornswoggle LMAO.


----------



## ZackDanielson (Oct 9, 2009)

so this is what WWE's tag team division has come to. "face-palm"


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

voted Dudebusters as a protest to this farse. take THAT wwe!


----------



## Christians#1PeeP (Jun 8, 2005)

C'mon Dudebuster's


----------



## dawgs101 (Feb 15, 2009)

Not gonna lie... Khali and Swoggle were kinda funny.


Hope the Uso's run interference during/after the match between Khali/Swoggle and THD...


----------



## East (Jun 7, 2010)

DUDEBUSTERSSS! Cs going to win though, and Michael Cole is going to get an erection.
Fucksake.


----------



## Jimmy Darmody (Jan 6, 2010)

WHAT HAVE I MISSED I TURNED RAW ON 20 MINS AGO


----------



## Betty Honest (Mar 21, 2009)

What are they doing with this commentating team? Isn't it usually always a 3 man team? I demand Matt Striker drop the NXT game-show host gimmick and get behind that desk to piss off Cole and Lawler!

And Dudebusters ftw! I love the Uso's but DB hardly ever wrestles and I like them more


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

dudebusters on raw please god please let it happen.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

I swear to God, if it's Khali and Hornswoggle...

BTW, I could have sworn I was just looking at The Rock with dreads x2


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Hopefully the Dudebusters! The Uso's are still too new and are in a feud with Hart Dynasty anyways so their match will come. I also fucking hate Hornswoggle!


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

Tonight's gunna be fun


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Voted for Uso's.

Because even I am against Khali and Swoggle being in a match together.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

I VOTED DUDEBUSTERS


----------



## Mixtos (Oct 20, 2008)

Voted for the Dudebusters, but I just know it's going to be the Oddities V2.


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

those selections to normal wwe fans are awful! i'm praying for a swerve


----------



## breaksilence (Dec 20, 2008)

Voted for Dudebusters.com


----------



## DaGhost (Jan 25, 2010)

I voted for the DBs

We know were gonna see the Usos for a while, lets give these dudes a chance


----------



## septurum (Mar 16, 2009)

Better be Dudebusters or Usos.


----------



## seleucid23 (Mar 11, 2008)

I did laugh at Khali and Hornswoggle.

They'll win, then the Usos will run in during the match


----------



## Hollywood Johnson (Mar 22, 2010)

I voted the headbangers.


----------



## RKO1988 (Jul 25, 2008)

what a shit tag division.


----------



## will7291 (Jul 23, 2006)

might well be boycotting wwe.

**** Khali and that bloody midget!


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Shadowcran said:


> Well, that was a complete waste of a good heel. Hope they're happy at yet another one losing their credibility.


Jericho doesn't really lose credibility though, well i don't think he does anyways.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

i voted for khali and horny


----------



## thegreatone15 (Feb 20, 2003)

How the hell do you vote? I can't find it on wwe.com.


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

Dudebusters or we riot


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Holy shit that old man in that commercial was a freak.


----------



## Sphynxx (Sep 22, 2004)

Voted for the Dudebusters


----------



## J-Coke (Mar 17, 2009)

Wow, no matter who we'll pick, the match will still be a trainwreck! Way to go, WWE!


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Great Khali and Hornswoggle just to see internet fans go crazy.


----------



## goodboi117 (May 5, 2008)

Where's The Jiz? all 3 teams ftl


----------



## Mizaniac (Feb 9, 2010)

I voted Uso's but i think Dudebusters deserve it more now.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

hmm .. if khali and horny win then maybe uso's and dudebusters jump the hart dynasty


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Vance Archer & Curt Hawkins>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Khali & Hornswoggle!


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

thegreatone15 said:


> How the hell do you vote? I can't find it on wwe.com.


at the top


----------



## Keezers (Dec 19, 2009)

KhalSwaggle is winning


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

Mizaniac said:


> I voted Uso's but i think Dudebusters deserve it more now.


I decided to vote for the Uso's too. Unfortunately, Khali and Hornswoggle will probably win.


----------



## Shivaki (Feb 11, 2008)

Lol at people voting for the Giant and Midget just to rebel against the IWC.

Dudebusters.


----------



## DaGreatest (Sep 27, 2005)

Khali and Hornswoggle are dominating this "fans poll"


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

TheWFEffect said:


> Great Khali and Hornswoggle just to see internet fans go crazy.


Even though the internet fans will vote them just to see the trainwreck.


----------



## East (Jun 7, 2010)

Khali and Hornswoggle, and the Usos interfere whilst Dudebusters just passed aside 
Im calling it.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

screw this


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

the great swoggle!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

Inevitable.


----------



## gilgamesh (Nov 27, 2009)

Striker's smirk, lol.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Wow...


----------



## jetsonic (Nov 25, 2006)

F NOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

oh fuck me


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

fuck..


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Khali/Horny win!


*Mark out moment*


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Ugh. Lets just hope its short.


----------



## why (May 6, 2003)

Fuck this!.. So it isn't rigged


----------



## TotalNonstopHonor (Aug 6, 2008)

Fixed.


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

Somebody tell Natayla that all I need is 5 mins dammit....


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

How in the hell did the dudebusters only get 10% of the fucking vote?


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

You're fucking kidding me. Can this please not be a joke night? ...This had such amazing potential


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

FFFFFFFUUUUUCK U WWE


----------



## djmaza (Sep 15, 2009)

at least the votings are not rigged


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Oh Good God......why......


----------



## Hollywood Johnson (Mar 22, 2010)

FUCK YOU KHALI, FUCK YOU SWOGGLE.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

HAHAHAHAHHA Proof that we can make this the worst Raw ever.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Uso's faces are priceless.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Wow! Natalya looks good in that shirt! Oh God no! Hopefully the Uso's interfere or somethin'.


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

i want Khali/Hornswoggle to win


----------



## Betty Honest (Mar 21, 2009)

Wow, I guess we all knew deep down that it would be that... I'm missing baseball for this, c'mon WWE, make it worth my while!


----------



## ColeStar (Apr 13, 2006)

FFS I knew Khali and Hornswoggle would win...


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Khali broke my ceiling fan!


----------



## AlcoholicA LFC (Jan 13, 2009)

:lmao


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

F'N GOODNESS GRACIOUS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I'M SO PISSED RIGHT NOW!

I'm so tired of the pointless "fun" RAWs. AH!


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

:lmao there's no way the Dudebusters only got 10%.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao Of course they won.


----------



## dawgs101 (Feb 15, 2009)

God Lawler is such a bitch anymore...


----------



## SheamusSaidFella (Jun 3, 2010)

Trainwreck of a show


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

gay gay gay but khali's theme is pretty nice...hornswoggle DX is dead take their shirt off


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

The fuck is this?


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

Whoever thought this would go a different way is delusional.


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

oh god no.....man you idiots just wasted a match.


----------



## KaylaLynn (Dec 21, 2008)

Oh wow. Hahaha.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

i'm calling for a uso and dudebusters interference and then a fatal 4 way match


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

that was funny, but ya know what, it's not even 830 and i'm tired of watching this crap...


----------



## Keezers (Dec 19, 2009)

Hornwoggle's the new Matt Hardy?


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Thanks for killing both the Tag-Division and the Hart Dynasty's credibility, WWE!!!

Fuckin' morons!!!


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

I hope the HD legitimately injure both of them, not to a point of death, but to put them out of a job.


----------



## Nation_Of_Violence (Jun 12, 2009)

Good grief, this better be the first and last viewers choice.


----------



## RandomRage (Dec 4, 2007)

This "voting" is kayfabe.


----------



## J-Coke (Mar 17, 2009)

What a joke!


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

seems only this forum voted for Dudebusters


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

The WWE Universe are officially retarded.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

i think everyone is just gonna choose the funniest option


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

I guess Vince McMahon really does know what we want after all. Just remember his promo with Hart last week what he said. It's pretty obvious he's trying to make a point with this raw.


----------



## Thrawn3d (Apr 5, 2010)

Expected but still terrible.


----------



## breaksilence (Dec 20, 2008)

...And this is why I've stopped supporting the WWE with my money.


----------



## ODRiley (Sep 9, 2008)

PLEASE WWE.... never put RAW in the fans hands ever again. We are apparently completely retarded.


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

Isn't playboy like.....not PG?


----------



## Goldberg_Sir (Aug 5, 2009)

The results of that poll show what is wrong with the WWE Universe. The Uso's, a hot new tag team, and the Dudebusters, who are very impressive, got beat out by Hornswoggle and Khali.

What a fucking joke. Could have been a good match, now we get a complete joke and waste of ten minutes.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Okay, enough. Bring on Rampage.


----------



## Jesse Matthews (Jul 23, 2009)

Im sure this poll shit is rigged


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

Oh for Christ sake

really?

RIgged BS


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

Fucking idiot voters.

Can we go back to Vince telling us what to watch?


----------



## DaGreatest (Sep 27, 2005)

any chance the dudebusters and usos come down and interfere, setting up a match at F4W?


----------



## seleucid23 (Mar 11, 2008)

vincent k. mcmahon said:


> i'm calling for a uso and dudebusters interference and then a fatal 4 way match


I'm calling the dudebusters to be done for the night. Sorry dude :no:


----------



## Betty Honest (Mar 21, 2009)

Is the voting fixed? I refuse to beleive _that_ many people voted for Khali/'swoggle


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

So this is a face vs. face match?


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

Natalya looks fucking hot!


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

sucks I guess the Usos aren't as over as they appeared to be or maybe its just that Hornswaggle makes kids biased.
Jerry lawler is just a joke now


----------



## J-Coke (Mar 17, 2009)

First the Rankings, now tonight! This is why you don't leave voting to the fans...


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

YEAH HART DYNASTY


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

thank god that was short


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Hart Dynasty wins and look like heels by doing so.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Matchers under 4 minutes


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

thank god that was short


----------



## Jesse Matthews (Jul 23, 2009)

Whata Classic


----------



## AlcoholicA LFC (Jan 13, 2009)

Anyone who thinks the votes aren't fixed is stupid, do you really think they'd rehearse and plan 3 different matches/stipulations?


----------



## dawgs101 (Feb 15, 2009)

Haha, easy call there...


----------



## East (Jun 7, 2010)

I thought Khali went back to India, what the fuck happened there?
I hope Ziggles kills Hornswoggle again, soon enough.

AND I WAS HALF RIGHT!


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

this show sucks.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Tamina <3

Natalya jumping on Tamina <33333


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

I'm really sad there was no hart attack on swoggle


----------



## djmaza (Sep 15, 2009)

that was an awesome Lou thesz press by Natalya


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

I wish they would have hit Horny with the Hart Attack!


----------



## RKO1988 (Jul 25, 2008)

J-Coke said:


> First the Rankings, now tonight! This is why you don't leave voting to the fans...


current generation of fans make ECW elitist look intelligent.


----------



## jetsonic (Nov 25, 2006)

the crowd is booing hornswoggle being pinned are they retarded?


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

At least there's another brawl, I guess.... doesn't make up for what has happened for 30 mins.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Hornswoggle=Waste of space!
Hart Dynasty got the upper hand this week, that's all good.


----------



## thegreatone15 (Feb 20, 2003)

Can somebody please tell me where do you go to vote on wwe.com? I can't find it.


----------



## Goldberg_Sir (Aug 5, 2009)

Thank you for acknowledging the dumbasses who voted for Khali and Hornswoggle and bringing out who SHOULD have been voted into the match.


----------



## trm301433 (Apr 26, 2010)

Betty Honest said:


> Is the voting fixed? I refuse to beleive _that_ many people voted for Khali/'swoggle


dude Im thinking the same thing


----------



## RatedRudy (Dec 12, 2009)

o wow hart dynasty got some heat for pinning the little guy


----------



## My name is Puggle and I'm a (Jun 6, 2010)

What's this?


----------



## seleucid23 (Mar 11, 2008)

seleucid23 said:


> I did laugh at Khali and Hornswoggle.
> 
> They'll win, then the Usos will run in during the match


Called it....sort of. Kinda obvious the Usos would get involved


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

king is constipated. hes got a problem


----------



## Betty Honest (Mar 21, 2009)

AT least they had enough sense to have The HD win.

Where the hell is King going? lol


----------



## DaGreatest (Sep 27, 2005)

He's gotta poop


----------



## Jesse Matthews (Jul 23, 2009)

What the hell is Lawler doing?


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

The King had to go take a shadobie! bring out y2j on the commentary!


----------



## dawgs101 (Feb 15, 2009)

MrWalsh said:


> sucks I guess the Usos aren't as over as they appeared to be or maybe its just that Hornswaggle makes kids biased.
> Jerry lawler is just a joke now


or this all ... um ... predetermined.


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

The fuck is going with King?


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

KING HAS WALKED OUT ON RAW


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Lawler has to go take a shit.


----------



## RKO1988 (Jul 25, 2008)

King had to go take a shit.


----------



## jetsonic (Nov 25, 2006)

kings gotta take a dump


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

*VEGETATIVE STATE*


----------



## Morcombe (Jan 26, 2009)

the voting is defo fixed, no way Khali and Hornswoggle shoulda won that vote unless the WWE universe truely are idiots.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

at least the dudebusters were on raw ... :|


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

King just saw a 13 year old girl in the audience.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

lol where did King go to?


----------



## Hollywood Johnson (Mar 22, 2010)

Anyone who thinks The Rocks returning tonight after this shit start are crazy.

I hope to god i am wrong though.


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

King went to introduce the Rock ray:


----------



## DaGhost (Jan 25, 2010)

Did anyone catch the subtle rock reference in the beginning?

Also what is up with King?


----------



## chnwh (Jun 26, 2007)

Why did it have to be Khali and Hornswoggle?


----------



## East (Jun 7, 2010)

Kings had enough of this shiyit.


----------



## chaps (Jul 3, 2009)

the king booked it


----------



## Mizaniac (Feb 9, 2010)

King having a match tonight then ?


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

King pulled an Adamle.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

King forgot his valtrax prescription


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

Vegetative State...does that mean he is like those bad ass zombies in 28 weeks later?


----------



## seleucid23 (Mar 11, 2008)

thegreatone15 said:


> Can somebody please tell me where do you go to vote on wwe.com? I can't find it.


It's on the home page of wwe.com, in a banner at the top of the page


----------



## dawgs101 (Feb 15, 2009)

Uh, Jerry Lawler, you are being a bitch .. sit back down in your chair and do your job.


----------



## Dug2356 (Dec 3, 2006)

Did Striker smell that much king ?


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

I love how this segment actually made people think he really died :lmao


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

LOL, King left.


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

:lmao @ King


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Kane did it.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

everything tonight is gonna be stupid ass comedy


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

at the top of the homepage. right above where the main part is, and right under the advertisement


----------



## Hollywood Johnson (Mar 22, 2010)

Kings going to Vince to demand to be a heel right now.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

This Raw was made to show the IWC just how unimportant they are in the grand scheme of things.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

What's wrong King?


----------



## Milkshake227 (Dec 16, 2009)

DaGhost said:


> Did anyone catch the subtle rock reference in the beginning?
> 
> Also what is up with King?


no what was it?


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Still hoping for a 6-person intergender match at F4W Uso's Vs. Hart Dynasty. I already don't care for this Undertaker/Kane stuff, just can't get into it.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

I really loved this promo. 
It just felt dark. 
And I'm hoping the Kane is back to his monster ways.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

kane will leave king in a vegatative state in the back.....hope jerichos still around


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

Maybe King finally realized how ridiculously catered to Children this is


----------



## SheamusSaidFella (Jun 3, 2010)

king thought this raw has sucked just as much as I do


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

someone take his crown??


----------



## chaps (Jul 3, 2009)

powerful promo by kane


----------



## RandomRage (Dec 4, 2007)

Im hoping for less than 24 total minutes of wrestling on a 3 hour wrestling show. Excuse me, "sports entertainment." Give me some chair shots to the head also. 

I want to see Keller and Caldwell disintegrate in the fires of their own angst.


----------



## gilgamesh (Nov 27, 2009)

All four? Including Liam Neeson?


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

This is probably gonna be the best of Raw, Bradley Cooper and RAMPAGE!


----------



## jetsonic (Nov 25, 2006)

let liam neeson be there


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

Swag said:


> King went to introduce the Rock ray:


this.


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

Anyone else think that A-Team and Karate Kid both look like total flops?


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

the answer is no, nothing can stop john cena


----------



## My name is Puggle and I'm a (Jun 6, 2010)

King's gotta jack off!


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

King's crown appears to have gone missing.


----------



## ColeStar (Apr 13, 2006)

This whole "vegatative state" thing cracks me up so much, everytime I hear it I LOL.

I totally forgot about the A-Team hosts - I hope Rampage gets some good chants about being served by Rashad.


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

Hmm, wonder whats wrong with King.

Could be a work.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

hazuki said:


> Kane did it.


Obviously, yeah good call. I agree.


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

Anyone else think Rikishi did it to the undertaker, and he did it for the all american american?


----------



## AlcoholicA LFC (Jan 13, 2009)

So Kane buried Undertaker alive before, but yet he gets so worked up over this?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

gilgamesh said:


> All four? Including Liam Neeson?


Like Liam would be caught dead on Raw.


----------



## Dug2356 (Dec 3, 2006)

Ok So its Obvious what this is. King said 'we have a problem' and whos the people who solve problems ? The A TEAM


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

KnowYourRole said:


> Anyone else think that A-Team and Karate Kid both look like total flops?


I think A-Team looks decent, but yeah Karate Kid looks like recycled manure.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Alicks said:


> Hmm, wonder whats wrong with King.
> 
> Could be a work.


After the shit that has already happened, it's obviously a work.


----------



## East (Jun 7, 2010)

A bit late but "THERE WILL BE VENGEANNNCE!"
God, I love Kane. I'm not loving this show however.
*Rocky, Rocky, Rocky*


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Chris22 said:


> Obviously, yeah good call. I agree.


I'd actually be surprised if it would be anyone else lol.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

mr.t says we shouldnt see the a-team. so im not going to


----------



## thegreatone15 (Feb 20, 2003)

seleucid23 said:


> It's on the home page of wwe.com, in a banner at the top of the page


Thanks man.


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

why said:


> Is that The Rocks family at ringside? I hope The Rock is here


is it really?


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Dug2356 said:


> Ok So its Obvious what this is. King said 'we have a problem' and whos the people who solve problems ? The A TEAM


And i was thinking Tyson Tomko lol...


----------



## Ashleigh Rose (Aug 14, 2009)

King needs a piss.

Everything I've voted for hasn't won.  Lol.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

The only thing that can save this show is the Great ONe


----------



## SheamusSaidFella (Jun 3, 2010)

Are we going to see the rock and the usos vs. bret and the HD?


----------



## Betty Honest (Mar 21, 2009)

Maybe Rampage will kick McMahon's ass for having him apart of this atrocity that is RAW so far


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Ashleigh Rose said:


> King needs a piss.
> 
> Everything I've voted for hasn't won.  Lol.





Psh, I'm bulldozing the votes at the moment. Too bad we couldn't vote for guest hosts.


----------



## AlcoholicA LFC (Jan 13, 2009)

I had a dream the other night that The Rock returned to wrestling, weird, but it was an awesome dream.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

UFC on Raw. OMG UFC on Raw.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

LMAO, no one knows who there are.


----------



## trm301433 (Apr 26, 2010)

BOTCHFEST TIME


----------



## gilgamesh (Nov 27, 2009)

lol @ michael cole flubbing it yet again


----------



## HollyWood (May 2, 2006)

No Jessica biel???


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

No Qui-Gonn?

I call shennanigans.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

The summers biggest blockbuster? 
Twilight Eclipse>>>>>>>>>>>>>>A-Team Movie


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

:lmao

Oh wow, Rampage doesn't wanna do this crap.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

cavs25 said:


> The only thing that can save this show is the Great ONe





Every time the WWE goes to Miami, people think The Rock will magically show up unannounced.


----------



## J-Coke (Mar 17, 2009)

Umm..that was dissapointing!!


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Ugh.......


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

Kill him rampage!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

oh god this is going to be awful


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

...wow


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

WTF is this? Could this be the worst RAW of the year?


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

Oh FML


----------



## ColeStar (Apr 13, 2006)

PATHETIC.


----------



## TotalNonstopHonor (Aug 6, 2008)

WTF is this?


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Nice short promo by Bradley Cooper.

Who's got his crown?! THERE WILL BE VENGENCE.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

I'm guessing one of the reasons why Liam Neeson isn't on Raw is because it's his birthday today. Along with mine!!!


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

jesus...this is awful, no wonder rampage lost he was practicing this skit


----------



## Betty Honest (Mar 21, 2009)

...UGH.... King couldn't recognize them with fake mustaches?


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

......................................what the hell........these fools wearing mustaches....fpalm


----------



## tbp_tc12 (Jul 23, 2009)

This is going to be ridiculously retarded.


----------



## BattlePiggy (Jun 5, 2010)

that guy on the left looks like shevchenko


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

More stupid comedy shit


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Somebody stole the Kings crown.

I hope Rampage has more success finding the crown than he did with Rashad.



BELLA WHORES


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Bella Whores


----------



## jetsonic (Nov 25, 2006)

the bella whores


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Bellas need to get off my TV.


----------



## Keezers (Dec 19, 2009)

Bellas look sluttier than ever.


----------



## RKO1988 (Jul 25, 2008)

bella twins love them c-list celeb dick.


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

RAMPAGE


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

I pity da fool that took King's crown


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Bella Sluts being rejected owns!


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

Bellas finally get rejected...but fuck do they look hot!

Santino!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

And now Santino, anything else?


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Save.Us.Santino


----------



## XPac99 (Apr 15, 2010)

OK fuck this shit, bed time


----------



## ColeStar (Apr 13, 2006)

Damn, I just messed up my pants.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

Only santino could save this segment!


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Was wondering when them hoes would show up, they look like they are dressed to compete but hopefully they won't.
Santino!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## East (Jun 7, 2010)

I actually love Santino's theme.


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

I normally defend Raw.... I really do


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

The Bella whores looked kind of hot.


----------



## dawgs101 (Feb 15, 2009)

Usually I'm not a fan of the Bellas ... but they looked really good there 

Was there any dialogue?


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

santino vs koslov

what an awful raw so far


----------



## why (May 6, 2003)

this raw has been terrible


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

And the comedy continues....


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

I'm gonna vote dance off for teh lulz.


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

Dance-Off people, vote now


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

get ready for a dance off


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Chris22 said:


> The summers biggest blockbuster?
> Twilight Eclipse>>>>>>>>>>>>>>A-Team Movie


How sad is that?


----------



## Marto Watp (Apr 21, 2010)

This is bollocks so far :side:


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

:lmao i think im done with this.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

Everyone vote match now. :lmao


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I voted dance off.


Because it couldn't be any worse than Vlad in an actual match.


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

This is shite im off.


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

OMG EVERYONE VOTE DANCE-OFF!!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Since we're voting for the stupid choices, we must see a dance off with Kozlov.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

D) Dick on a pole match


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

XD Dance Off!


----------



## will7291 (Jul 23, 2006)

ITS RIGGED PEOPLE lmao


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

dance off


----------



## J-Coke (Mar 17, 2009)

Damn it! Let's just have a dance-off! Who cares about wrestling right? The WWE doesn't have to try anymore!


----------



## Nation_Of_Violence (Jun 12, 2009)

God please be a match...


----------



## Amunti (Feb 18, 2010)

Worst Raw ever?


----------



## XPac99 (Apr 15, 2010)

I wish I just went off and slept without postin .... otherwise I wouldnt have actually seen the dance off option, dear God this is fuckin pathetic


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

the wwe universe can't be this stupid, can they??


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

I want a dance off dammit


----------



## Dug2356 (Dec 3, 2006)

For Pure Comedy i voted Dance Off


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

EVERYONE VOTE DANCE OFF


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Dance Off? Hell yeah!


We should intentionally make this the shittiest RAW ever so we will have a measuring stick of shittyness to measure future shows.


----------



## trm301433 (Apr 26, 2010)

just voted for dance match lol


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Has their not been enough lame comedy segments in the first 40 mins seriously 
bring out the rock


----------



## East (Jun 7, 2010)

When did it all go so wrong for Raw


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Great, we're going to get a dance off.
I wouldn't be too mad simply because I think Santino is hilarious. 

I was just really in the mood for a serious good raw with both brands.


----------



## tbp_tc12 (Jul 23, 2009)

Kozlov doing a Russian dance is probably going to be epic.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

This close to turning the channel -___-
you have the all of the smackdown guys there and this crap is the best you can come up with?
I hope we go in another direction after the first hour.


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

I bet the third option is always going to be the one that wins.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

Derek said:


> I voted dance off.
> 
> 
> Because it couldn't be any worse than Vlad in an actual match.


lol
the gods honest truth ^^^


----------



## Betty Honest (Mar 21, 2009)

I refuse to vote dance-off.

I voted arm-wrestling because I know they aren't goingn to be in a match and Santino in an arm wrestling match should be funny


----------



## Mizaniac (Feb 9, 2010)

This show is too predictable.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Hopefully, Bret is in the ring, Vince comes out and says 'this has been the shittest raw in history' then kicks Bret in the balls and screams 'You're fired'!


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

now praying for a Rock appearence to save this. 

not going to happen is it?


----------



## Thrawn3d (Apr 5, 2010)

This is like a car crash, Its bad to watch it but yet I cant turn away.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Voted Dance off of course.

But when will the comedy end? :lmao


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

vincent k. mcmahon said:


> the wwe universe can't be this stupid, can they??





Dug2356 said:


> For Pure Comedy i voted Dance Off


Clearly they can.


----------



## afl2 (Nov 10, 2006)

i ahte this show so far i hope this gets better


----------



## HollyWood (May 2, 2006)

So far every stipulations that have won is choice "C"


----------



## The+King_of_Kings (Sep 11, 2007)

If you don't vote a dance off you have no soul.


----------



## TheRealThing (Jan 23, 2008)

RKO1988 said:


> bella twins love them c-list celeb dick.


"C-List"? Who are you to judge talent, you're a Carlito mark.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Liniert said:


> now praying for a Rock appearence to save this.
> 
> not going to happen is it?





The Rock stole King's Crown obv.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Chris22 said:


> The summers biggest blockbuster?
> *Toy Story 3*>>>>>>>>>>>>>>A-Team Movie


Fixed.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

actually i retract my previous post, maybe it will get better for the last 2 hours given that all this crap is being done first.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

I'm getting December 14, 2009 3-hour Slammys Raw flashbacks.

Damn you, TNA. Damn you.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Ya know, since a match between Kozlov and Santino wouldn't be good in the slightest, i'd actually prefer a Dance-Off here.


----------



## Keezers (Dec 19, 2009)

The options are so predictable, of course the audience will choose the 'funny' option.


----------



## randy skalba (Jun 20, 2009)

Everyone should vote for the dumbest shit to ruin this raw lol.
WE HAVE CONTROL


----------



## afl2 (Nov 10, 2006)

you know why they doing this because they want to show that iwc doesnt know shit and what they want


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

voted for dance off


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Dark Church said:


> Clearly they can.


Well do you really want to see a Santino/Kozlov match? It'd be played for comedy and suck no matter what.


----------



## Hollywood Johnson (Mar 22, 2010)

Where can we vote to end Raw? Anyone?


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

vincent k. mcmahon said:


> the wwe universe can't be this stupid, can they??


wanna bet? lol 
r u seeing all this ppl saying "Vote for DANCE OFF NOWWZ OMGGG ZOOO FUNNY" -__- deserve to get slapped.


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

there really isn't anything else on. i suppose we should forget this is wrestling and just enjoy this for the mindless and poinless entertainment that it is. hey, as long as they don't mention oil or the economy, they got me...


----------



## DaGhost (Jan 25, 2010)

Hey we should give up on voting and just bet credits against each other on what the choice is going to be


----------



## Ph3n0m (Mar 18, 2009)

A body slam challenge, a giant and a midget comedy duo tagging and now, the inevitable dance off.

Without any options, I think all three of those options wouldn't even be in the top 100 things suggested by the damn audience. Viewer's choice my ass


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

A) A COOKING FACEOFF
B) A SINGING MATCH
OR C) A PIZZA DELIVERY MATCH


God.


----------



## Dug2356 (Dec 3, 2006)

Dark Church said:


> Clearly they can.



OI


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

OH COME ON

just getting ready to prepare for the suck


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

Dance Off is so going to win.


----------



## Betty Honest (Mar 21, 2009)

vincent k. mcmahon said:


> the wwe universe can't be this stupid, can they??


I think the amount of people who have voted for dance-off on this board alone, says yes, yes they _can_ be this stupid.


----------



## Boss Monster (Feb 19, 2006)

Just tuning in.... what did I miss????


----------



## jetsonic (Nov 25, 2006)

kozlov got the conway pop


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

I don't care if it's Vladimir, i want a match damnit!


----------



## Goldberg_Sir (Aug 5, 2009)

I've been very pleased with WWE in 2010...until tonight. There hasn't been a RAW or Smackdown that I've strongly disliked, but that just changed. So far, this is the worst RAW since I started watching wrestling again back at Night of Champions 2009. Complete shit that is corny and directed 100% towards children. WWE has had some great storylines and angles during the PG era...it doesn't have to be so geared towards children. Tonight has been a complete embarassment as a wrestling fan.


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

DesolationRow said:


> I'm getting December 14, 2009 3-hour Slammys Raw flashbacks.
> 
> Damn you, TNA. Damn you.


Christian in full dx gear, doing dx chops made that show awesome.


----------



## The Oggmonster (Mar 30, 2008)

It's weird thinking that Santino used to have Koslovs gimmick.


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Rigged!


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

I fucking knew it....


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

The Monster's Boss said:


> Just tuning in.... what did I miss????


you dont want to know


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

DANCE OFF BABY


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

And exactly what we're all talking about.

Dumb kiddy bull****.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

well of course


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

84% of the vote. This is going to suck


----------



## KaylaLynn (Dec 21, 2008)

Yes! Haha


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

im surprised dance off didnt get 100%


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Vladimir to bust the "Fall of Communism"


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

I've officially lost faith for humanity...


----------



## irishboy109 (Dec 15, 2008)

yay dance off! lol.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Vince is going to regret the day they did this.


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

I broke plans, went home early, ....Why oh why did I believe this would be an amazing RAW?


----------



## dawgs101 (Feb 15, 2009)

Cole, Kozlov was feared circa 2008 ...


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

[ ] surprised


----------



## Amunti (Feb 18, 2010)

This is awful ... I can't believe I'm watching this ...


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

Santino has got this.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Backstreet Boy no. 6 lol! Gotta love Santino, he has saved this Raw a tiny bit for me atleast.


----------



## Betty Honest (Mar 21, 2009)

DaGhost said:


> Hey we should give up on voting and just bet credits against each other on what the choice is going to be


That wouldn't work, all we have to do is choose the most illogical/stupid option and that's what the stip will be. Everyone would be the winner lol


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

DIS EH ONE IS IN DE BAGS

I AM 6TH BACKESTREET BOY

Also, guys, MARELLA'S GONNA WIN!


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

HE DID THE CARLTON DANCE!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :lmao


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

:lmao oh god


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

Is santino doing the carlton dance....bahahaha


----------



## gilgamesh (Nov 27, 2009)

What. the.... what have I tuned into


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Rockhead said:


> Vladimir to bust the "Fall of Communism"





Or the Gulag Gallup.


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

Carlton Dance!! marking out!


----------



## Keezers (Dec 19, 2009)

Crowd is dead...


----------



## RKO1988 (Jul 25, 2008)

this is why i don't tell anyone i still watch pro wrestling.


----------



## Ph3n0m (Mar 18, 2009)

What a horrible time for one of my parents to catch a glimpse of me watching Raw. Sigh.

Kill me.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Love Santino...but this is lame.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Should have chosen better music.... LOLOL


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Seriously, if you're not entertained by Santino busting out the Carlton then you have no soul.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Santino's got some moves. 
I liked both the cobra moves. Haha.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

KuritaDavion said:


> Well do you really want to see a Santino/Kozlov match? It'd be played for comedy and suck no matter what.


Yes because this is WRESTLING. I am not going to help WWE suck the dignity out of it.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Busting out the Cobra! How is Kozlov not laughing?!


----------



## East (Jun 7, 2010)

Hopefully they're getting the shit out of the way first. (Despite this actually being pretty awesome)
Then Daniel Bryan will come out and kick Michael Cole's head in.


----------



## dawgs101 (Feb 15, 2009)

Kozlov's facial expression was amazing 

First time I've ever been entertained by him.


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

No fist pumping


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

Dear lord help me...fpalm


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

he should do the techno viking


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

:lmao


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

Kozlov = the new Alex Wright?


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

WTF IS KOZLOV DOING?!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

omfg is that the robot!!! koslovs dance is having me mark the fuck out


----------



## TheLambOfDeth (Mar 18, 2010)

It's segments like this that make people ashamed to be wrestling fans.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

It's the Moscow Moonwalk!!!


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

Rofl Kozlov is pretty good.


----------



## gilgamesh (Nov 27, 2009)

LOL, Kozlov is actually pretty good!


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

WTF LMAO


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

okay i liked this


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

KOZLOV WINS


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

TNA have got to be loving how Raw's turning out.


----------



## My name is Puggle and I'm a (Jun 6, 2010)

VINTAGE!


----------



## Keezers (Dec 19, 2009)

Moskau!! Moskau!!


----------



## Betty Honest (Mar 21, 2009)

Kozlov's dance>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Santino's dance 

:lmao


----------



## Dug2356 (Dec 3, 2006)

VINTAGE Kozlov


----------



## AlcoholicA LFC (Jan 13, 2009)

TehJerichoFan said:


> Vince is going to regret the day they did this.


Why? He's getting shit loads of hits on WWE.com from idiots who think their vote matters. The show will still rate well in comparison to the other Raw shows lately too.


----------



## KaylaLynn (Dec 21, 2008)

Vintage Cole, really?


----------



## jchumphrey72 (Jul 21, 2008)

goes to show you no one watches raw for the wrestling anymore...im defecting to TNA !!! well done vince but im fired !!!...


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

And there goes any possibility of Vladimir Kozlov being taken seriously ever again.

Vintage Kozlov? FUCK YOU MICHAEL COLE.


----------



## Ron Burgundy (Dec 30, 2008)

Ph3n0m said:


> What a horrible time for one of my parents to catch a glimpse of me watching Raw. Sigh.
> 
> Kill me.


Same thing just happened to me, I hear that sucicide booth is doing a two-for-one special today, I'll pay...


----------



## J-Coke (Mar 17, 2009)

Somebody needs a gif of Kozlov! I mean seriously...VINTAGE KOZLOV!


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Anyone who didn't die laughing at Kozlov dancing has no soul.


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

*VINTAGE KOZLOV?



ARE YOU FUCKING SERIOUS COLE?*


FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

I actually loved Kozlov's dance! It was amazin'!


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

oh my sweet lord. this is too funny. kozlov doing the robot. LMAO...fuck you cole, "vintage kozlov". ugh


----------



## Thrawn3d (Apr 5, 2010)

Kozlov killed it.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Vintage Kozlov.


----------



## aurochs (Sep 10, 2009)

Vintage Kozlov??!?!?!?! WTF COLE


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

*VINTAGE KOSLOV*


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

5...10...15....

Number of years this broadcast has set wrestling back. ...and it's increasing.


----------



## Goldberg_Sir (Aug 5, 2009)

I'm disgusted for the first time at wrestling...that's including the Slammy's edition of RAW and Hornswoggle joining DX.


----------



## chaps (Jul 3, 2009)

lmao wth is going on


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

HAHAAAHAHHAHA EPIC FUCKING WIN!!!!


----------



## thegreatone15 (Feb 20, 2003)

I still don't see where you vote? Can somebody send me the link?


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

I would like to personally kill every single bit of that 84% who voted for this monstrosity...


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

And amazingly, this is the most over Kozlov's been ever.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

LOLOLOLOL, this is so wack. xD


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Kozlov has secured his job for another year.


----------



## Nation_Of_Violence (Jun 12, 2009)

I have to say I was amused by that.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Not as good as I had hoped.

Thank god they're putting this stuff in the first hour which will have the least amount of viewers.


----------



## Boss Monster (Feb 19, 2006)

Disgraceful.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Kozlov's dance is the highlight of Raw's first 50 minutes.

Dear Lord.


----------



## East (Jun 7, 2010)

Vintage Kozlov? xD


----------



## Betty Honest (Mar 21, 2009)

:lmao 

"Okay, I get it! CATCH ME KOZLOV!" *thud*


----------



## jack232 (Jul 14, 2009)

Meh. That guy pinned Taker clean. This is why the WWE deserves some of the bashing it receives. This has made me want to tear my eyes out of my face.


----------



## djmaza (Sep 15, 2009)

that was stupid as fuck, but i still lol at it


----------



## NationOfViolence (Dec 28, 2009)

...I liked it. Kozlov can dance!


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

There you go Kozlov ....this is what your career has become



And "vintage Kozlov" ......

please die in a fire Michael Cole


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

kozlov face turn


----------



## trm301433 (Apr 26, 2010)

Ph3n0m said:


> What a horrible time for one of my parents to catch a glimpse of me watching Raw. Sigh.
> 
> Kill me.


hahahahahahahahhaha dude i had a heart attack when i read that


----------



## Hollywood Johnson (Mar 22, 2010)

ViolenceIsGolden said:


> Kozlov has secured his job for another year.


Lmaoo


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Klebold said:


> TNA have got to be loving how Raw's turning out.





Yeah, they will be laughing while being relegated to Thursdays trying to reach 1.0s.


----------



## RKO1988 (Jul 25, 2008)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> Anyone who didn't die laughing at Kozlov dancing has no soul.


i have no soul then. i want to watch pro wrestling not stupid kid shit.


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

I vote all the divas in a massive orgy.


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

is a lesbian orgy one of the options?


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

OMG! Kozlov got more cheers than Santino, Santino actually got some boo's because they didn't want him to win, that was gold tbh.


----------



## tbp_tc12 (Jul 23, 2009)

that...was hilarious


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Layla!!!!


----------



## Dug2356 (Dec 3, 2006)

More to Cum ?


----------



## Keezers (Dec 19, 2009)

Is Kozlov even smiling? I thought someone from the roof just dangled a hook and it hung to the edge of his mouth.


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

Sexy women on their way


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

I didn't know kozlov could dance......for shame they didn't have the divas do this


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Layla vs Eve FTW!!


----------



## gilgamesh (Nov 27, 2009)

These are shitty choices, compared to Taboo Tuesday.


----------



## Ashleigh Rose (Aug 14, 2009)

The first time I genuinely laughed my ass off at a segment! Brilliant.


----------



## jchumphrey72 (Jul 21, 2008)

and now cole blames us for choosing that bag of shite...vintage asshole !!!


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

I guess Battle Royal sounds best.


----------



## TotalNonstopHonor (Aug 6, 2008)

Can we vote "None of the above"?


----------



## ColeStar (Apr 13, 2006)

Damn, I would do so much damage to every one of those 12 women...


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

hopefully this is wwe's way of getting rid of the worst in the first hour


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

Oh thank god, all of them are good. 

Can the Champ vs Champ be to unify the titles?


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Tonight I have been made to feel embarrassed to be called a wrestling fan. Hopefully the second hour improves.


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

No fucking Bikini Contest>


This shit wouldn't have happened back in the post-PG days.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Wow, the Divas actually didn't get any dumb and stupid choices?


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Why even make raw one more hour if you are gonna do this crap ?


----------



## Amunti (Feb 18, 2010)

Kozlov's dance was funny ... 
But I'm watching wrestling, right? Not a comedy show ... 
Oh wait ...


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

is that percy guy gay?


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

voted for champion vs champion



Cant wait for NTX!!!!!!


----------



## XPac99 (Apr 15, 2010)

jack232 said:


> Meh. That guy pinned Taker clean. This is why the WWE deserves some of the bashing it receives. This has made me want to tear my eyes out of my face.


Maybe u will get lucky and Ted will wanna buy them


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Was that Low Ki I just saw?


----------



## Undertaker_Fan94 (Jan 27, 2009)

Im considering watching the Secret Life of the American Teenager this crap is so bad


----------



## My name is Puggle and I'm a (Jun 6, 2010)

Dug2356 said:


> More to Cum ?


Notice how he hesitated in saying that :shocked:


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

lol the dance off was actually kind of funny.


----------



## dawgs101 (Feb 15, 2009)

Tino,Kozlov was amusing. Divas are next...

This Raw sucks ... it has yet to do anything .... anything ..... ANYTHING ... significant for anyone.


----------



## RandomRage (Dec 4, 2007)

TheGreatOne2735 said:


> I would like to personally kill every single bit of that 84% who voted for this monstrosity...


TBH, they should all kill themselves for voting for that crap.

Assuming this "poll" isnt kayfabe, of course.


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

WTF now i cant vote. the security code image doesn't show up.


----------



## Ashleigh Rose (Aug 14, 2009)

Wish Natalya was involved in this diva stuff. -tut-

Anyway, my vote goes to battle royal.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

The Striker said:


> Was that Low Ki I just saw?


Indeed.

Now known as Kaval.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

3-3 so far. Chose the Champion versus Champion option.


----------



## ColeStar (Apr 13, 2006)

Judging by some of the comments, you guys over in the US just got something about NXT. We didn't get that here, what was it?


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

*THE ONLY FUCKING THING THAT WOULD SAVEUS.Y2J WOULD BE IF AWESOME KONG CAME OUT AND CHOKESLAMMED EVERYONE OF THE DIVAS*


----------



## breaksilence (Dec 20, 2008)

So the only match they give actual serious options, and it's a divas match?


----------



## sterling (Dec 15, 2008)

This episode is the pits.


----------



## J-Coke (Mar 17, 2009)

Probably the worst hour of wrestling ever!


----------



## seleucid23 (Mar 11, 2008)

They're really putting all the pointless stuff in the first hour. Let's hope that means the last two hours will be gold


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

JeremyCB23 said:


> is that percy guy gay?


I don't know much about him, but they said he calls himself 
a ladies man, so I'm just guessing no. 
But he cracks me up.
OH YEAH!


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

unless a bra and panties match is one of the options im not voting


----------



## thegreatone15 (Feb 20, 2003)

Wrestling>Cena said:


> voted for champion vs champion
> 
> 
> 
> Cant wait for NTX!!!!!!


Give me a link to where you vote?


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

The Striker said:


> Was that Low Ki I just saw?


yeah, his Pro's are Michelle Mccool & Layla


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

I voted battle royal because champion/champion would put me to sleep.


----------



## gilgamesh (Nov 27, 2009)

Puggle said:


> Notice how he hesitated in saying that :shocked:


Think he might have just said his thoughts out aloud.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Hate the way Layla is the Champion but in the graphic they have Michelle at the front next to Eve with the Championship, small things like that piss me off!


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

i say champion v champion


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

Liniert said:


> is a lesbian orgy one of the options?


It should be!


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

The dance was funny, but seriously, it's just been an entire hour of comedy...


----------



## Boss Monster (Feb 19, 2006)

Where do we go to vote?????


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

So, the first match with three actual match choices is....the fucking Divas match. fpalm


----------



## Mizaniac (Feb 9, 2010)

Worst Raw of the year?


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

breaksilence said:


> So the only match they give actual serious options, and it's a divas match?


 Absurd isn't it?

Stop blaming viewers, this is most likely a kayfabe poll, and WWE are picking. Yeah so take it up with them for even putting in stupid options.


----------



## thefranchise03 (Nov 27, 2008)

Baaahahahaha, what the hell is this bullsh*t?.. are you shittin me? Wow.....Worst Raw I've seen in a while.


----------



## jchumphrey72 (Jul 21, 2008)

right im off for a game of "split second" whos with me....


----------



## thegreatone15 (Feb 20, 2003)

The Monster's Boss said:


> Where do we go to vote?????


I have been wanting to know the same thing.


----------



## trm301433 (Apr 26, 2010)

piss break


----------



## CyberWaste (Nov 3, 2006)

Rampage should just fuck up every wrestler in the back so we wont have to watch anymore of this shite.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

> Originally Posted by Ph3n0m
> What a horrible time for one of my parents to catch a glimpse of me watching Raw. Sigh.
> 
> Kill me


.

Lol, I'm 39 and live alone and yet I understand that embarrassment. How sad is that?

Of course, there's been embarrassing moments in wrestling forever, no matter the company.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Any of those matches could happen. Kozlov was gold!


----------



## Keezers (Dec 19, 2009)

Battle Royal, at least I don't notice the botches as much.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

cavs25 said:


> Why even make raw one more hour if you are gonna do this crap ?


Yeah, I'm pretty confused by that. 
A whole extra hour of nothing. Nothing at all.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Vote now.

Dick sucking contest, NWWL Rules, or *Barney/Scooby Doo Costume match*.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

There are some things WWE can do.

Three-hour Raws are not one of those things. (Unless it's the yearly Draft, those episodes are always solid or even great.)


----------



## J-Coke (Mar 17, 2009)

There is no way that the second hour can be worse than this! Right? RIGHT?!?!?!


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

TheGreatOne2735 said:


> I would like to personally kill every single bit of that 84% who voted for this monstrosity...


I'm pretty sure that it's rigged. Either that or a majority of the fans are idiots. Who honestly would rather see Khali and Hornswoggle face The Hart Dynasty instead of The Usos?


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

mmmmmmm layla


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

66% chance of Tiffany on my screen


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

Jesus thats just fucking hot their...and whats funny is if you put tna's diva's up against them they almost blow them all the way!


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

dIVA bATTLE rOYAL UP NEXT.


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

Bikini Contest swerve!!!!


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

Mizaniac said:


> Worst Raw of the year?


They are sure trying their best to make it that way


----------



## Goldberg_Sir (Aug 5, 2009)

I would eat unspeakable things out of Kelly Kelly, Maryse, and McCool's asses.


----------



## East (Jun 7, 2010)

Fuck off King, you horny old man.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Battle Royal!


----------



## Dug2356 (Dec 3, 2006)

how do i want the divas ? im not gonna answer that since i would probs get banned


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

Diva Battle Royal?

I'm okay with this.


----------



## Betty Honest (Mar 21, 2009)

FINALLY a good choice was made!


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

RIGGGED


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Finally, a chance to put my clothes in the dryer.


----------



## chaps (Jul 3, 2009)

sweet. battle royal


----------



## thegreatone15 (Feb 20, 2003)

HOW DO YOU VOTE????????????


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

I do wish they'd make the odds more believable. Somehow I doubt everyone picked B


----------



## The+King_of_Kings (Sep 11, 2007)

Inevitable.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Rosa looks great!


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

I hope a wrestler wins this.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

since when did kelly kelly become a stiff??

lol


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

i swear cole plays cole bingo


----------



## RKO1988 (Jul 25, 2008)

wheres bret hart? isn't he GM of RAW?


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

this is so..... ugh

*facepalm


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

kobra860 said:


> I'm pretty sure that it's rigged. Either that or a majority of the fans are idiots. Who honestly would rather see Khali and Hornswoggle face The Hart Dynasty instead of The Usos?


People who like Hornswoggle/Khali and don't like the USO ?


----------



## East (Jun 7, 2010)

I'd rather watch CZW than this Raw.


----------



## Jesse Matthews (Jul 23, 2009)

Jillian is smokin


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

The Divas should have had 

D: Go back to wrestling school and learn one hold correctly.


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

Poor Rosa... so hot.


----------



## Thrawn3d (Apr 5, 2010)

Well this is one huge cluster fuck.


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

kobra860 said:


> I'm pretty sure that it's rigged. Either that or a majority of the fans are idiots. Who honestly would rather see Khali and Hornswoggle face The Hart Dynasty instead of The Usos?


I've been thinking that it is...but the shit that I've been subjected to just has me baffled...

Oh...AND WHERE THE FUCK IS THE BRA AND PANTIES OPTION?! Oh yeah...sorry...flashbacks...


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

thegreatone15 said:


> I have been wanting to know the same thing.


You go to wwe.com, then click on the vote now box. It will lead you to the live chat where you should be able to vote.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Jesse Matthews said:


> Jillian is smokin


 From behind...


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

Jesse Matthews said:


> Jillian is smokin


Until she opens her mouth. :gun:


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

lol @ Kelly!


----------



## Hollywood Johnson (Mar 22, 2010)

I might watch the royal rumble 1993 i downloaded earlier and not watch this :/


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

Divas match & nothing good is on to kill the time,maybe i'll play Bayonetta for 5 minutes.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Jillian's still here??? :O


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Jesse Matthews said:


> Jillian is smokin


^ No.


----------



## Betty Honest (Mar 21, 2009)

Layla owns with that elmination of Tiffany

Laycool ridding this Battle Royal Smelly Kelly hell yea

Laycool getting the best elminations so far. Gail got herself out too sucked though.

Is it bad that this is the best of RAW so far?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

This is god awful.


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

Fuck this shit, I'm out.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

East said:


> Fuck off King, you horny old man.


Can ya blame him?


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

lol at the Bella's actually in a wrestling match


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

damn layla is eliminated


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

Bellas looked so hot tonight


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Lol @ Eve eliminating Lay-Cool, Jillian to win just because!


----------



## Goldberg_Sir (Aug 5, 2009)

Well, at least there are DVD's I can watch after this abomination that is RAW that prove wrestling hasn't always been complete shit.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao After everything we've seen, THIS is what is making people tap out of this show.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Yeesh this is weak sauce. That LayCool spill was one of the most ridiculously wrought spots I've seen. You could see it as far away as the oil off the Gulf Coast.


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

eve is exceptionally terrible


----------



## Devildude (May 23, 2008)

This is the very definition of a throwaway hour of RAW, quite possibly right up there with the worst single hours ever.

God, I hate WWE having no competition so they cruise control everything these days. The worse part is that TNA can't even get close to providing competition even with the incredible talent they have.

Fuck Vince, fuck WWE creative, fuck Hogan and fuck Russo.

*goes back to lurking Other Wrestling*


----------



## Keezers (Dec 19, 2009)

thegreatone15 said:


> HOW DO YOU VOTE????????????


raw live chat.


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

Waitwaitwait, no Natalya, Tamina, or Serena? WTF


----------



## J-Coke (Mar 17, 2009)

Wow this match belongs on Botchamania!


----------



## Tosh (Jul 14, 2008)

to think i was actually looking forward to this show tonight.....so far....EPIC FAIL!!!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

:lmao jillian


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

Maryce win i'm marking for her outfit!


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

It would have been cool to see psycho Jillian.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

You think McCool would be sad about The Undertaker..


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

they both went threw the middle rope:lmao


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Maryse won. The use of Jillian depresses me though.....


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Maryse wins, yay, I guess. Weird ending with Jillian. What's that leading to? Probably nothing.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

The hottest one won. The way womens wrestling should be


----------



## ItsHotInYuma (May 29, 2009)

I was hoping for a face turn by Jillian. Maybe next week. :-/


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Good Lord, Maryse's outfit is *SO* not PG!!!

And God Bless her for it!!!


----------



## trm301433 (Apr 26, 2010)

its 8 o clock no so some action is about to start


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Dalexian said:


> Waitwaitwait, no Natalya, Tamina, or Serena? WTF


Would you really want them to compete in a stupid match?? Naw.


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

LMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Jerry just gave the most priceless line of this era!!!!

"If I can catch her in the dark I can help her see the light!"


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

That was the perfect stage to debut Melina, Kong, or really just do SOMETHING cool. Maryse was totally vulnerable


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

wade barrett or bust


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

ok its 8 go time! bring out the rock with the kings crown


----------



## RKO1988 (Jul 25, 2008)

"If i could get her in the dark i could show her the light".


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

TheGreatOne2735 said:


> LMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Jerry just gave the most priceless line of this era!!!!
> 
> "If I can catch her in the dark I can help her see the light!"


:lmao


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Chris22 said:


> Maryse won. The use of Jillian depresses me though.....


Its depressed me for 4 years


----------



## Betty Honest (Mar 21, 2009)

Kelly really sucks, can't stand her, but she's more over than both Eve and Maryse combined, why couldn't she have won? Or atleast being in the last 3? Freakin' WWE


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

I want to cut off Michael Cole's hands. The man's gesturing while he chirps away is like visual Chinese water torture.


----------



## Keezers (Dec 19, 2009)

Cole and Lawler - The Parrot and The Buzzard.


----------



## East (Jun 7, 2010)

some proper wrestling in the next two hours? plzkthx.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

virus21 said:


> Its depressed me for 4 years


lol Jillian has fans?


----------



## Jesse Matthews (Jul 23, 2009)

And what makes me mad you almost get the feeling WWE is blaming the fans for it being this bad so far.


----------



## J-Coke (Mar 17, 2009)

Was there really need to recap the first hour?


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Tosh said:


> to think i was actually looking forward to this show tonight.....so far....EPIC FAIL!!!


Same here....


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

Betty Honest said:


> Kelly really sucks, can't stand her, but she's more over than both Eve and Maryse combined, why couldn't she have won? Or atleast being in the last 3? Freakin' WWE


because kelly kelly can't fucking wrestle, and is horrid on the mic, and is not sleeping with a wwe superstar

miz=maryce
mccool=undertaker
batista=the rest


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

fella!


----------



## jetsonic (Nov 25, 2006)

Lobster head did it!


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Kane means fucking business.


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

Kane please set his ass on fire...


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

I swear, that was the longest fuckin' hour of Raw, ever!!!


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Sheamus getting some heat. 


It's a shameful thing, lobster head.


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

The only thing that can save this show is Cena losing his title


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Kane sounds so robotic.


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

It's a damn shame that a dance off featuring 2 jobbers has been the highlight so far of a 3 hour RAW.


----------



## RandomRage (Dec 4, 2007)

DesolationRow said:


> I want to cut off Michael Cole's hands. The man's gesturing while he chirps away is like visual Chinese water torture.


Dont forget his ridiculous head bobbing. :gun:


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Sheamus saves Raw, fella.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

*FELLA*


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

So I could have easily kept playing PS3 until 8 and 
I wouldn't have missed a thing. 

Sheamus just called Kane Fella. haha.


----------



## East (Jun 7, 2010)

okay, this is pretty awesome.
KAAAAAAAANE


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

There's the Irish fella! Kane too.


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

the big red machine vs the big read uhh HAIR


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

Sheamous .... the anti pussy monster


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Is that Kane's first fella?


----------



## Ph3n0m (Mar 18, 2009)

Sheamus is really coming along with his speaking lol. I enjoy his Irishness and usage of the word Fella.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

OK so far we've had Show win a bodyslam challenge with Roberts saying it was by submission, a giant and a midget facing the tag champs, a russian dancing and well before the night started I had a feeling Sheamus would face kane. Probably will.


Only on Raw could they want Orton and Edge in a debate fpalm.


----------



## Boss Monster (Feb 19, 2006)

Obviously.


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

Mark 'Ratings' Henry, though I wish it was Bourne going over Sheamus


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

vote for kane


----------



## trm301433 (Apr 26, 2010)

evan borne lol


----------



## HollyWood (May 2, 2006)

Of course its gonna be Kane


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

LOL. I can't believe people on here are actually _expecting_ The Rock to show up at any time. C'mon, you're just setting yourself up for disappointment, but then, that seems to be the theme of this Raw.


----------



## Dug2356 (Dec 3, 2006)

Well thats a tough choice......... Wonder who im going to vote for


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

OI NO FELLA!


----------



## gilgamesh (Nov 27, 2009)

Another stupid choice, with only one obvious winner. They even did a promo, seriously.


----------



## jetsonic (Nov 25, 2006)

bourne please vote bourne!


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

ohh yea why even bother voting lol


----------



## Thrawn3d (Apr 5, 2010)

I would vote Bourne but I know he would just get jobbed out something awful.


----------



## TheSky (Oct 6, 2008)

Omg the only thing that can save this terrible show is the return of KING BOOKA AND QUEEN SHARMELL.


----------



## Ron Burgundy (Dec 30, 2008)

The King of Kings stole Lawler's crown?


----------



## ItsHotInYuma (May 29, 2009)

That segment between Sheamus & Kane sucked. ARe they trying to sway this vote or what?  That is, if it's even legit to begin with.


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Derek said:


> *FELLA*


:lmao :lmao :lmao

Your post was the highlight of my night thus far. 

Kane will be jobbing to Sheamus.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

THIS RAW HAS BEEN DOO DOO!!!!


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

Is it wrong to vote for Bourne knowing what will happen to him?


----------



## Jesse Matthews (Jul 23, 2009)

If I can catch her in the dark I can help her see the light!

Priceless


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Victor_J said:


> It's a damn shame that a dance off featuring 2 jobbers has been the highlight so far of a 3 hour RAW.


Yeah, it actually was! Kozlov was gold but i still loved the Cobra!


----------



## Keezers (Dec 19, 2009)

Kane has it in the bag.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Wow, they are using some great psychology for kids. 
I just saw Kane get mad at Sheamus so I'm going to vote for him now.


----------



## Betty Honest (Mar 21, 2009)

IDK Kane or Bourne? Who is everyone else voting for?


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Kane just got FELLA'D.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

If anyone but Kane faces Sheamus I'm killing a baby


----------



## My name is Puggle and I'm a (Jun 6, 2010)

Watch it be the Kool Aid Man.


----------



## muttgeiger (Feb 16, 2004)

there is a 0 % chance the voting is legit


----------



## East (Jun 7, 2010)

TheSky said:


> Omg the only thing that can save this terrible show is the return of KING BOOKA AND QUEEN SHARMELL.


No, man.

THE RETURN OF STEVE BLACKMAN


----------



## DaBxx (Mar 25, 2010)

KENDRA is fine!


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

I voted for Bourne he pinned Sheamus last week.


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

TheSky said:


> Omg the only thing that can save this terrible show is the return of KING BOOKA AND QUEEN SHARMELL.


LOL yes!


----------



## J-Coke (Mar 17, 2009)

VOTE FOR SEXUAL CHOCOLATE MARK HENRY! 

Who wants to see Bourne job anyways?


----------



## seleucid23 (Mar 11, 2008)

Fuck Kendra


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

KnowYourRole said:


> Is it wrong to vote for Bourne knowing what will happen to him?


Yes, but they're going to go with Kane.


----------



## AmericanGangster (Feb 20, 2008)

Ive seen better shits coming otr of my ass hole after a mean curry than this Raw.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Human Nature said:


> Wow, they are using some great psychology for kids.
> I just saw Kane get mad at Sheamus so I'm going to vote for him now.


Votes don't matter remember...


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

Bourne or Henry, either way i don't see Sheamus losing


----------



## Do Your Fcking Job (Feb 9, 2009)

Somehow this has managed to be worse than I expected.

Really, really, really poor so far.

Where is the effort WWE?


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

If Sheamus ever turned face, FELLA t-shirts would be fucking huge.


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

Is WWE.com going really slow for anyone else? I can't even get into the voting area anymore...


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

RandomRage said:


> Dont forget his ridiculous head bobbing. :gun:


Haha, you're right.

I love seeing Sheamus get some love here. Six months ago this board was ready to bury the guy, now he's saving Raw from itself. 

Bless his Celtic Warrior soul.

I wanna see Kane job to Sheamus.


----------



## Ph3n0m (Mar 18, 2009)

lol wow, a confrontation with Kane and then Kane is in the poll - imagine that. I really wonder what the goldfish brained WWE Universe will vote for...

A) KANE DA GUY WE JUS SAW IM ARGU WIF!!1

B) FAT BLACK GUY

C) EVAN WHO?

Hmmmmmmmmm..


----------



## TheRealThing (Jan 23, 2008)

AmericanGangster said:


> Ive seen better shits coming otr of my ass hole after a mean curry than this Raw.


*Bigger than the one you just made in your diaper, you big baby?
*


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

muttgeiger said:


> there is a 0 % chance the voting is legit


I'm not too sure. Every choice picked has been the most entertaining pick from the perspective younger WWE fans who are obviously voting on WWE.com.


----------



## trm301433 (Apr 26, 2010)

WutChagoNAdoBrothA said:


> If anyone but Kane faces Sheamus I'm killing a baby


hahhahahaa


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

It was such a big hit last week, why not again?


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

Sheamus & Kane-RAW's saving grace for 6/7/10


----------



## Mizaniac (Feb 9, 2010)

No matter who wins the vote, the fella is winning.


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

SHEAMUS!


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

The effort is in MAe Young's uterus!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

lobster head ftw!!!


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

The Striker said:


> If Sheamus ever turned face, FELLA t-shirts would be fucking huge.


I agree. I actually foresee it now, just like you and VKM probably does, too.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Human Nature said:


> So I could have easily kept playing PS3 until 8 and
> I wouldn't have missed a thing.
> 
> Sheamus just called Kane Fella. haha.


I hear ya. I was really starting to like Raw the past 3 weeks, now it's back to mediocrity. Red Dead Redemption is calling me.

Khali/ Hornswaggle: Either the WWE universe is certifiably insane, or this "viewer choice" was all planned beforehand. Either or, this Raw sucks the root.


----------



## Betty Honest (Mar 21, 2009)

JeremyCB23 said:


> because kelly kelly can't fucking wrestle, and is horrid on the mic, and is not sleeping with a wwe superstar
> 
> miz=maryce
> mccool=undertaker
> batista=the rest


... What diva _is_ decent at best on the mic and in the ring? Active Diva I mean. Beside Natalya/Serena. I consider them both anti-divas


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

Instant Karma said:


> It was such a big hit last week, why not again?


god i love that!

and first ever irish born champion mark the cole bingo cards fella!


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Instant Karma said:


> It was such a big hit last week, why not again?




<3 <3 <3


----------



## The_Jiz (Jun 1, 2006)

Why is he doing the raven pose?


----------



## KaylaLynn (Dec 21, 2008)

Oh look, here comes Heat Miser.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Yeah, Sheamus is winning this anyways, doesn't matter who is picked. They are showing this Evan stuff from last week for a reason?


----------



## Do Your Fcking Job (Feb 9, 2009)

TheRealThing said:


> *Bigger than the one you just made in your diaper, you big baby?
> *


Worst comeback ever.

You can hardly try and flame somebody when they are right, this has been terrible so far.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

I wonder if Kane brings his Red light bulb to the ring Sheamus will still look white?


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

i enjoy sheamus's entrance music but i think it should start off
differently. maybe even starting with the chorus of the current song, idk,
somethings off about it.


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

OLOLOLOLOL SHEAMUS VS CHAVO


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

KnowYourRole said:


> I'm not too sure. Every choice picked has been the most entertaining pick from the perspective younger WWE fans who are obviously voting on WWE.com.


all the choice that won are obvious.

Body Slam Challenge - get some laugh from Jericho tryin to slam Show.

Swoggle/Khali - why would anyone choose a team they don't know much about & don't like.

Dance off - get some laughs


----------



## ItsHotInYuma (May 29, 2009)

Mark Henry looks like someone in line at the homeless shelter waiting on his soup! LMAO!


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

LOL, Evan looks like such a virgin up close.


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

ROFL 88%


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

88%? really?


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

thank god


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

LOLOLOLOLOL, that was a shock.....


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

Oh damnit all to hell, at least it wasn't Henry


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

Okay....this shit is legit....


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

woooo kane!!


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Wow, Mark Henry isn't in his Kool-Aid outfit.


----------



## Dug2356 (Dec 3, 2006)

WTF There Kidding Right ?


----------



## Jesse Matthews (Jul 23, 2009)

ohh yeah im sure so many ppl voted for kane


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao How much for Bourne? Has to be fixed.


----------



## East (Jun 7, 2010)

Safe.
This will be awesome.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

They finally did something right tonight.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Sheamus extra bright on my new TV settings


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

I love that WWE has one monster heel who can make the show shift gears from Sesame Street Meets SNL to a serious telecast in just a few seconds. Although the undercurrent of humor with "fella" remains, haha.


----------



## TheSky (Oct 6, 2008)

Here's something to cheer you guys up!


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Was there ever any doubt???


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

lmao at Sheamus expression


----------



## JBLaque (Jan 2, 2006)

Damn I expected Bourne to get more votes.....


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

lets go shemus kick him in the fucking face


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

This has potential 

This would actually make a decent feud


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

TheSky said:


> Here's something to cheer you guys up!


bitch is ugly


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

Match will end in a DQ.


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

Instant Karma said:


> It was such a big hit last week, why not again?


LOL! Funny


----------



## J-Coke (Mar 17, 2009)

At least Bourne is not jobbing!!! That's a victory for the fans!


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

TheSky said:


> Here's something to cheer you guys up!


She looks like a man.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Lol @ Kane, Henry & Evan Bourne all wearing red & black.
So, two faces in a dance off, two face teams in a tag match and two heel Divas are the last in a battle royal, and now a heel vs. heel match?


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Sheamus must win! But I'm guessing some sort of DQ.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

This RAW has made me lose a lot of faith in the "WWE Universe".


----------



## Shivaki (Feb 11, 2008)

Do you think that Sheamus is still winning now? He was pinned by Bourne last week and Kanes on this ride for revenge. I really do think Kane could win.


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Am I the only one who thinks Hornswoggle stole King's crown since he was at ringside before King walked off?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

TheSky said:


> Here's something to cheer you guys up!


Why the random horse picture?


----------



## gilgamesh (Nov 27, 2009)

Seriously, Cole, shut up.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

ItsHotInYuma said:


> Mark Henry looks like someone in line at the homeless shelter waiting on his soup! LMAO!


The homeless guy would have more mobility...guaranteed.

Seriously, the World's Strongest CHUD needs to go.


----------



## Betty Honest (Mar 21, 2009)

I just don't think that many people voted for Kane. Sure he got a lot of votes, but 88%? BS. WWE, make the percentages believable at least.


----------



## ItsHotInYuma (May 29, 2009)

I hate how Cole always says "battle out" when someone kicks out.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Hey, this should be the MOTN.


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

Kane should be squashing


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

TKOW said:


> Am I the only one who thinks Hornswoggle stole King's crown since he was at ringside before King walked off?


Nooo.


----------



## Tosh (Jul 14, 2008)

first decent match and theres a break....ffs.....i hate USA tv....how you lot deal with all these adds i just dont know....fucking wrecks my head it does


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Hope this match doesn't take long.


----------



## Saint 17 (May 17, 2005)

lol, did anybody catch Bournes weird ass freakout when Kane was heading to the ring?


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

TheSky said:


> Here's something to cheer you guys up!


FUCK THAT!!!!


----------



## Do Your Fcking Job (Feb 9, 2009)

Kane has bigger titties than my momma.


----------



## J-Coke (Mar 17, 2009)

TehJerichoFan said:


> She looks like *Jaden Smith*.


Fixed.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

I know who stole King's crown... it's Zombie Crash!


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

Chris22 said:


> Lol @ Kane, Henry & Evan Bourne all wearing red & black.
> So, two faces in a dance off, two face teams in a tag match and two heel Divas are the last in a battle royal, and now a heel vs. heel match?


Kane has been a face since November


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

TheSky said:


> Here's something to cheer you guys up!


Poor Booker T...

I mean between that and never getting his own signature 7-11 Slurpee cup back in the day...


----------



## ColeStar (Apr 13, 2006)

Hammertron said:


> i enjoy sheamus's entrance music but i think it should start off
> differently. maybe even starting with the chorus of the current song, idk,
> somethings off about it.


I think it should start off in the same way as the full song does, as shown here:


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Would love some intereference by Bourne, ref not looking and he hits the Air-Bourne on Sheamus then Kane gets the win.


----------



## Ph3n0m (Mar 18, 2009)

Chris22 said:


> Lol @ Kane, Henry & Evan Bourne all wearing red & black.
> So, two faces in a dance off, two face teams in a tag match and two heel Divas are the last in a battle royal, and now a *heel vs. heel* match?


Kane has been face for a little while now buddy. Plus he's now searching vigorously for the attacker of his Brother The Undertaker who is a MASSIVE face so uhh... no.


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

if the rock, daffney, aj styles, kurt angle, or samoa joe took the kings crown that will be the only way this raw will be good to me


----------



## RandomRage (Dec 4, 2007)

ItsHotInYuma said:


> I hate how Cole always says "battle out" when someone kicks out.


I think its high time for some Cole Bingo!


----------



## gilgamesh (Nov 27, 2009)

Wait, with all this crown stealing business, don't tell me they're trying to bring back... would they seriously do it?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Saint 17 said:


> lol, did anybody catch Bournes weird ass freakout when Kane was heading to the ring?


Don't know if he though he was off camera or something, but I guess he wanted a match.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

People who think that Roberts incorrectly announced that Big Show won by submission are just so fucking full of facepalm....After Show won the Body Slam Contest, he made Jericho submit, and then threw him over the top rope.... the latter two were the other stipulation choices. SO BIG SHOW WAS SHOWING THAT HE COULD BEAT JERICHO IN ANY OF THE STIPULATIONS! So Roberts was announcing that Big Show had won by submission because Big Show asked for a submission match and over the top rope challenge right after he won the body slam contest SO THAT HE COULD SHOW THAT HE WOULD'VE BEAT JERICHO NO MATTER WHAT STIPULATION WAS CHOSEN! Jesus....


----------



## ItsHotInYuma (May 29, 2009)

Do Your Fcking Job said:


> Kane has bigger titties than my momma.


Shame on you for checking out your momma's titties!


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

If Sharmell had gone and gotten a face lift and bigger breasts she'd look like a black version of the Bride of Wolfenstein or whatever her name is.


----------



## Betty Honest (Mar 21, 2009)

Chris22 said:


> Lol @ Kane, Henry & Evan Bourne all wearing red & black.
> So, two faces in a dance off, two face teams in a tag match and two heel Divas are the last in a battle royal, and now a heel vs. heel match?


I've always viewed Kane as a tweener. he's supposed to be heel I think, but he hardly gets booed, he gets way more of a pop than heat, and now he's actively looking for who put his face brother in a coma which is designed to get people to cheer him even more.


----------



## East (Jun 7, 2010)

I genuinly miss Booker T haha. And _reeeaaalllly._ A break now? oh wait, we're back on 

Ps. I hate Michael Cole.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

bme said:


> Kane has been a face since November


Well he's always been a tweener to me.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

TheGreatOne2735 said:


> FUCK THAT!!!!


Thank you. Much better


----------



## gilgamesh (Nov 27, 2009)

Right after Batista "leaves" as well...


----------



## TheSky (Oct 6, 2008)

Aw hell naw! Now y'all have made Sharmell mad!


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

RandomRage said:


> I think its high time for some Cole Bingo!


since kofi is on smackdown got to change control frenzzy to first ever irish born wwe champion


----------



## ItsHotInYuma (May 29, 2009)

RandomRage said:


> I think its high time for some Cole Bingo!


I'm disappointed. You forgot, "And (wrestler's name) has to power out!"


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

ColeStar said:


> I think it should start off in the same way as the full song does, as shown here:


I've totally agreed with that since ever. The song is much more epic with the intro, and it should be kept.


----------



## Do Your Fcking Job (Feb 9, 2009)

ItsHotInYuma said:


> Shame on you for checking out your momma's titties!


Dude, she shoved them in my mouth when I was a baby, not much I could have done about it.

GOT MILK?!


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

RandomRage said:


> I think its high time for some Cole Bingo!


Someone needs to update that.

King: "Somehow Kane blames himself". 

*GOSH, I WONDER WHY.*


----------



## Dug2356 (Dec 3, 2006)

TheSky said:


> Aw hell naw! Now y'all have made Sharmell mad!


Sorry Miss Horse


----------



## Betty Honest (Mar 21, 2009)

gilgamesh said:


> Wait, with all this crown stealing business, don't tell me they're trying to bring back... would they seriously do it?


Bring back who?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I hate the whole storyline with Kane, because its obvious that they're going to reveal that it was Kane who did it and then we'll get Kane/Taker feud #454437878.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

when was the last time kane hit a chokeslam


----------



## Keezers (Dec 19, 2009)

I just noticed some people in the crowd wearing the Micheal Tarver 'RUN NXT' shirt.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Did anyone else notice the "Run NXT" shirts in the crowd?


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

Chris22 said:


> Well he's always been a tweener to me.


How??


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Alicia Fox>>>>>>>>>>>>>Sharmell


----------



## ItsHotInYuma (May 29, 2009)

Sheamus does NOT know how to sell missing "The Big Boot" He would have barely grazed Kane's nuts with that kick.


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

hopefully that means tarver will be back....count out victory for kane sadface


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

ItsHotInYuma said:


> I'm disappointed. You forgot, "And (wrestler's name) has to power out!"


How can we forget, "THE MOMENTUM HAS SHIFTED!!!"?


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

Someone called it about the DQ.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Sheamus and Kane feud really needs to happen somewhere down the line.


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

Such a great match but a bullshit finish. This RAW has been shit.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

At least Sharmell ain't as ugly as her.


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

...I actually enjoyed that match. Sheamus and Kane seem to have good chemistry.


----------



## TheSky (Oct 6, 2008)

Chris22 said:


> Alicia Fox>>>>>>>>>>>>>Sharmell


Say WHAT NOW?


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Kane's best match in a while but the count out was total bullshit.


----------



## ItsHotInYuma (May 29, 2009)

Kane shouldn't use words like "Liar" or "Coward" Since when does Kane care about honor?


----------



## Shivaki (Feb 11, 2008)

Count Out. Vintage WWE... SAY IT COLE


----------



## ColeStar (Apr 13, 2006)

TehJerichoFan said:


> At least Sharmell ain't as ugly as her.


Donatella Versace FTL


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

CM PUNK FTW!!


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

superman vs superman


----------



## Dug2356 (Dec 3, 2006)

OMFG. We have to see Cena Vs Mysterio. Thats a dream match.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

ViolenceIsGolden said:


> Kane's best match in a while but the count out was total bullshit.


they can't have one going over the other, it would ruin their momentum.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

REY MYSTERIO.


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

omg fucking rey will win that vs cena, but i'm voting for punk, and redoing my ip to flood the ballot box


----------



## Thrawn3d (Apr 5, 2010)

Horrible finish.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Punk or swagger


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

Cena v Rey coming up, booooooooring


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

Who cares about the Cena match if it's not for the title?


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

cena vs rey. the never ending match since neither can be beaten


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Picking Rey because I don't wanna see Swagger or Punk lose.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

ItsHotInYuma said:


> Sheamus does NOT know how to sell missing "The Big Boot" He would have barely grazed Kane's nuts with that kick.


In defense of Sheamus, I think it's like a batter in baseball being tricked by a pitch and shifting where he swings in mid-swing so it looks totally odd. That's how Sheamus sells missing it, like last week in the main event and this week against Kane. Don't get me wrong, it's completely bizarre and he could use some work on it, but in the psychological context of the match, it kind of makes some sense. It made more sense last week than this week, though.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

TheGreatOne2735 said:


> How??


Well he's now acting like a heel, but he was still gettin' a pop.


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

lol @ the Orton graphic

Everyone choose Punk


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

Mysterio or Swagger will win.


----------



## tbp_tc12 (Jul 23, 2009)

That better be CM Punk


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

well look at Kane not jobbing

wow


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

TheSky said:


> Here's something to cheer you guys up!


Here's something to cheer you guys up!


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

DO HURR HURR EDGE WITH ONE HAND TIED


Also, Cena vs fucking Swagger with Swagger winning.


I swear if it's Rey, I'll be like "OH GOD NOT SUPER REY AGAIN", although the match would probably be a good one.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Rey vs Cena!


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

I wonder how many times they'll power up.


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

Pretty good match from Sheamus and Kane. Both looked good.

As for John Cena...vote for Punk!


----------



## ItsHotInYuma (May 29, 2009)

I'd love to see CM Punk but I wouldn't vote for him because I don't want to see him job to Cena. I vote for Rey. He annoys me so if anyone's going to job to Cena, I'd rather it be him.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

If people vote Mysterio in I wonder if he will injure Cena next. That would put him in the dog house with McMahon.

Vince: YOU PUT MY MONEY MAKING CHAMPION ON THE INJURY SHELF!! YOUR FIRED!!!


----------



## Shivaki (Feb 11, 2008)

Hopefully Mysterio. The other two would probably quickly look like a tool against Cena.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

I did't even catch the choices for the Cena match, not sure i really care though.


----------



## BattlePiggy (Jun 5, 2010)

booker to return with that same shitty gimmick, or else Vince is just fucking with us and Hornswoggle stole the crown >_>


----------



## Boss P (Apr 26, 2008)

SpeedStick said:


> Here's something to cheer you guys up!


mmmmmmm rosa


----------



## Nation_Of_Violence (Jun 12, 2009)

Aug, the site is not loading the Cena poll.


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

omg charles barkley in another taco bell comercial...not as good as the box that rocks though


----------



## Ron Burgundy (Dec 30, 2008)

Wheres the Miz?


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

Goddamn, at least have a U.S. Title Match.


Fuck man... this sucks so hard.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Chris22 said:


> I did't even catch the choices for the Cena match, not sure i really care though.


1. Rey
2. Punk
3. Swagger


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

I'll vote Swagger because I want to see him get pinned like the mediocre champ that he is.


----------



## Ashleigh Rose (Aug 14, 2009)

Anyone against Cena except Swagger please. Snooze.

I hope Punk has a promo or backstage segment at least.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

I want Punk kept away from Cena. I've already had Slammy's Raw flashbacks, I don't want to tempt fate.

I think a Rey-Cena match would be pretty cool, and I'd be fine with Cena beating him cleanly.


----------



## Betty Honest (Mar 21, 2009)

bme said:


> Kane has been a face since November


If he's been face, then why has he had matches against NXT rookies? And didn't he have a squash match against local jobbers a few weeks before the rookie handicap match on Smackdown?


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

bme said:


> lol @ the Orton graphic



I was laughing at that too. 
It was so photoshopped. The arm sling was way too big.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Please not Rey, i'm hoping for Swagger. Rey will prob get the most votes tho cuz he's a lil' bitch.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

ColeStar said:


> Donatella Versace FTL


All of that money and she's that ugly?? Plastic surgery FTW!


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

vincent k. mcmahon said:


> superman vs superman


It will be one of the few matches in front of a sold out crowd with no selling.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

I actually kind of hope Punk doesn't win. It will do nothing but piss me off.
Punk will have to carry him all match , then job.

I will literally break shit in my APT


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

WADE BARA


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

this show might as well have been 2 hours.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Woooo Barrett!


----------



## Ashleigh Rose (Aug 14, 2009)

WADE BARRUH


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

KuritaDavion said:


> I'll vote Swagger because I want to see him get pinned like the mediocre champ that he is.


lol swagger is a good champ.


Punk would be an awesome match but he'd get squash. Cena vs Rey in an ultimate babyface match would be good


----------



## Keezers (Dec 19, 2009)

Wayde Barruhd!!


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Wade Barrett=The full package!


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

Wade Barrett promo bitches.


----------



## ItsHotInYuma (May 29, 2009)

Ashleigh Rose said:


> Anyone against Cena except Swagger please. Snooze.
> 
> I hope Punk has a promo or backstage segment at least.


I knew I was right to love this woman.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

BambiKiller said:


> this show might as well have been 2 hours.


It should have never been fan's pick episode.


----------



## Keezers (Dec 19, 2009)

Wade vs Tatsu?? when did that happen?


----------



## trm301433 (Apr 26, 2010)

wired mic the wwe must be cutting cost


----------



## Nocturnal (Oct 27, 2008)

Is that the first time they said Savannahs name lol


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Woop! Woop! Barrett talking! He's awesome!


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Wade Barrett made to look like a star? Excellent.


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

wade barett fucking rules!

he will beat cena!


----------



## Betty Honest (Mar 21, 2009)

DesolationRow said:


> How can we forget, "THE MOMENTUM HAS SHIFTED!!!"?


I think the Cole Bingo card needs a make-over. Some phrases he doesn't say anymore like "dammit" and Batista is no longer on the roster so "the animal Batista" has to go also


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

TehJerichoFan said:


> It should have never been fan's pick episode.


To true.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

lol Learn English Barret


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

wade barret promo= gold


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

VIRGIL

DURR HURR A-TEAM


----------



## gilgamesh (Nov 27, 2009)

LOL, it's the Wrestling Superstar!


----------



## East (Jun 7, 2010)

Wahay-de Barret!


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Ted & Virgil! And those hosts.......


----------



## jack232 (Jul 14, 2009)

I really like this guy. He can work a mic, put on a decent match, and he's got the look. Wade Barrett could do very very well in the WWE.


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

Aw shit Barrett cashing in his title shot at F4W!


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Wade is gonna win either the WWE or World Championship this Sunday!


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

Virgil to hit Rampage, come on DO IT DO IT

and i have the same shirt teddy has


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Goldust stole his crown, to take a shit in it.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

RAMPAGE!!!


----------



## Keezers (Dec 19, 2009)

Virgil has a tiny nose.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

IRS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BattlePiggy (Jun 5, 2010)

wrestling superstar lol


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

virgil vs rampage!


----------



## J-Coke (Mar 17, 2009)

It looks like Rampage is looking at Rashad...


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

Wade Barrett looks like a star...I liked that promo he gave...very nice...


----------



## tbp_tc12 (Jul 23, 2009)

IRS for the freakin win


----------



## Boss Monster (Feb 19, 2006)

Wade Barret put Undertaker in a vegatative state.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

IRS sighting!!!


----------



## AmericanGangster (Feb 20, 2008)

ted dibiase jr gets better each week


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

...wwwhhhaaaaat?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

IRS?


Seriously?







SERIOUSLY?


















*SERIOUSLY?*


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

lol IRS in dis bish


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Magsimus said:


> Wade Barrett made to look like a star? Excellent.


Oh yeah!



JeremyCB23 said:


> wade barett fucking rules!


True!



cavs25 said:


> wade barret promo= gold


Loved It!


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

This is so fucking lame rofl.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

WTF terrible acting!! xDDDDD


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

The hell is this?


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

???????


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

WOW that was a fail.


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

omg they could have had someone actually important have the crown


----------



## KaylaLynn (Dec 21, 2008)

uhhh. wut.


----------



## Jesse Matthews (Jul 23, 2009)

That was the best thing on RAW so far....


----------



## Nocturnal (Oct 27, 2008)

[email protected]


----------



## Do Your Fcking Job (Feb 9, 2009)

This,Is.Awful


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

I have nothing to say.....


----------



## tbp_tc12 (Jul 23, 2009)

This...is...so...so....so....so....stupid.


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

no daniel bryan this week it looks like


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*WTF WAS THAT!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

Dear God in Heaven...that segment was just fpalm...


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Virgil vs. Quinton Rampage Jackson UFC 119 main event.


----------



## trm301433 (Apr 26, 2010)

wwe.com is lame its not working when im trying to vote


----------



## ItsHotInYuma (May 29, 2009)

Dude, that sucked harder than the A-Team movie will!


----------



## chnwh (Jun 26, 2007)

Did Teddy just call him Uncle Irwin? Lol


----------



## thefranchise03 (Nov 27, 2008)

best segment ever


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Wow, that was fuckin' awful!!!


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Don't ya just hate pointless backstage shit? Hopefully JoMo gets the match!


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

AmericanGangster said:


> ted dibiase jr gets better each week


I agree. He's progressing nicely right now. Ever since getting that concussion at the last PPV, he seems looser and more comfortable, ironically enough.


----------



## Betty Honest (Mar 21, 2009)

WTF was THAT?!

Christian FTW!


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Dolph Ziggler plz. 

Liking Dibiase's character, he just needs something to do.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I can't believe how bad this show is....:lmao


----------



## ajp82 (Feb 2, 2010)

Major step backwards for wwe this week


----------



## ColeStar (Apr 13, 2006)

So what was Wade referring to? What's his big plan? Intriguing...


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

As much as I like how DiBiase is progressing, he is involved in some of the worst segments on each Raw.


----------



## ItsHotInYuma (May 29, 2009)

I'd vote Ziggles and Morrison but I doubt that'll happen.


----------



## Do Your Fcking Job (Feb 9, 2009)

Amber B said:


> I can't believe how bad this show is....:lmao


Dude, this is WWE 2010 we're talking about here, you cant believe it?

I can.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Jesse Matthews said:


> That was the best thing on RAW so far....


No. Kozlov is still the best part of this show.


----------



## East (Jun 7, 2010)

No Daniel Bryan? Oh yeah, I forgot about his "one night contract."
Christian and William Regal FTW.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Betty Honest said:


> I think the Cole Bingo card needs a make-over. Some phrases he doesn't say anymore like "dammit" and Batista is no longer on the roster so "the animal Batista" has to go also


Yeah, that's what I thought. Still love the concept.

We'd have to include something like, "Daniel Bryan is a TOOL."


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

i voted christian, and regal...and i'm hoping to god it leads to a r-truth regal feud


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

ColeStar said:


> So what was Wade referring to? What's his big plan? Intriguing...


Challenging Cena to a match right after the Raw Fatal 4 Way match would be kick ass.

Man, Barrett impresses me more and more every time he is on the mic.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

fuck twilight


----------



## DaBxx (Mar 25, 2010)

Anyone else feel like this Raw has been going on forever? It doesn't stop!


----------



## J-Coke (Mar 17, 2009)

I'n not going to lie, that tag team match sounds good. I'm votin' for Christian as well as Mr. Ziggles!


----------



## Ph3n0m (Mar 18, 2009)

Jesus titty fucking Christ =|. What the fuck was that all about? Honestly, did the Raw writer's just sit around all day smoking pot to come up with this shit?

"lol I'm sooooo fuckin' wasted dudes - wait, this smokey atmosphere - I'm feeling a story. Let's say King's crown has been stolen, lure people into thinking the story has some meaning - and then have the A-Team bust in trying to find it in - get this - DiBiase's lockeroom - but the killer moment is this - THE A-TEAM GET GASSED LOLOLOL!!!11"

"Yeah, fucking killer. What would y'all say to a dance off between Vlad and Santino?"


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

It's been said before, but it bears repeating:

Wade Barrett is a James Bond villain. Looks like they're playing up to that. Damn, I love this guy.


----------



## Mixtos (Oct 20, 2008)

Voted for both Regal and Christian.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

ajp82 said:


> Major step backwards for wwe this week


Only the fatal 4 way matches will get build-up for the PPV.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Wade's big plan is to lose the title much, have a career for the next few years never getting anywhere of note, before quietly going back to a vegetative state in Manchester England.


----------



## sparrowreal (Feb 1, 2010)

Chris22 said:


> No. Kozlov is still the best part of this show.


i think he was being ironic, if not fpalm


----------



## gilgamesh (Nov 27, 2009)

Wait, so what was the point of showing the Cena poll.


----------



## Betty Honest (Mar 21, 2009)

I don't want Christian in a tag match, but he might not be an option for the rest of the show so Christian/Truth vs Ziggler/Miz, please!


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Candidate for the worst RAW of the DECADE.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

Amber B said:


> I can't believe how bad this show is....:lmao



lol it's like watching a movie thats soooooooooooooo bad it's good because it's hilarious


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

Betty Honest said:


> I don't want Christian in a tag match, but he might not be an option for the rest of the show so Christian/Truth vs Ziggler/Miz, please!


I'm hoping so!


----------



## ItsHotInYuma (May 29, 2009)

It was like they were trying their damndest to keep IRS off camera as much as possible.


----------



## Betty Honest (Mar 21, 2009)

DesolationRow said:


> Yeah, that's what I thought. Still love the concept.
> 
> We'd have to include something like, "Daniel Bryan is a TOOL."


lol yea or Daniel Bryan is a nerd


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

WutChagoNAdoBrothA said:


> lol it's like watching a movie thats soooooooooooooo bad it's good because it's hilarious


it like watching troll 2.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

I want a CM Punk mask. :side:


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

That F4W Promo wasn't bad at all.


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

This is even worse than Juno.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Voted Regal because I wanna see him


----------



## ColeStar (Apr 13, 2006)

Guys, as bad as this is, I'm sure everyone remembers "Rosie O'Donnell" vs. "Donald Trump", right? That was my RAW low point of the last 5 years. HORRIBLE.


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

This is by ar the worst RAW in years. Kane,Sheamus,Santino,Kozlov,and Wade Barrett saved what little was left to save.


----------



## AmericanGangster (Feb 20, 2008)

Ph3n0m said:


> Jesus titty fucking Christ =|. What the fuck was that all about? Honestly, did the Raw writer's just sit around all day smoking pot to come up with this shit?
> 
> "lol I'm sooooo fuckin' wasted dudes - wait, this smokey atmosphere - I'm feeling a story. Let's say King's crown has been stolen, lure people into thinking the story has some meaning - and then have the A-Team bust in trying to find it in - get this - DiBiase's lockeroom - but the killer moment is this - THE A-TEAM GET GASSED LOLOLOL!!!11"
> 
> "Yeah, fucking killer. What would y'all say to a dance off between Vlad and Santino?"


dont ever complain about me throwing a hissy fit again when youve just done exactly the same. Go to sleep, moron


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

god i hate r-truth


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

NoLeafCloverRKO said:


> Man, Barrett impresses me more and more every time he is on the mic.


He's the full package, just needs a new finishing move.



Wrestling>Cena said:


> fuck twilight


Twilight Rules!



DesolationRow said:


> It's been said before, but it bears repeating:
> 
> Wade Barrett is a James Bond villain. Looks like they're playing up to that. Damn, I love this guy.


I love him too! He's quickly becoming a huge fave!


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

U can get wid dis u can get wid dat.


----------



## ItsHotInYuma (May 29, 2009)

LMAO @ those girls who didn't even extend their hands to Truth!


----------



## gilgamesh (Nov 27, 2009)

How could anyone like, more less sing along to, this awful, poorly-written song. :S


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

for those who are curios

Intro: R-Truth]
Whassup?
Stand up and say whassup?
What's, up? {*repeat 3X*}

[Chorus]
People over there whassup?
If you feel me, stand up and say whassup?
Whassup? (Whassup?) Whassup? (Whassup?)
Whassup? (Whassup?) Whassup? (Whassup?)
You can get with this, or you can get with that
You better come get with this, cause this is where it's at
Whassup? (Whassup?) Whassup? (Whassup?)
Whassup? (Whassup?) Whassup? (Whassup?)

[Verse One]
I be skippin and jumpin and, leavin the competition
Makin 'em disappear like your favorite magician
I ride that {motherfucker} 'til the wheels fall off
And I bounce 'em back to back 'til they necks get soft
Most of the time you see me, I'm tryin to keep it simple
These are the type of people to get popped like a pimple
Statin my claim to fame
To be one of the baddest-ass {.....z} to step foot in this game
And I haven't even started yet~!
But you can better believe I'ma yank it off a sure shot bet
Whassup? (Whassup?) Whassup? (Whassup?)
Whassup? (Whassup?) Say WHOA

[Chorus] - last "Whassup?" refain + "WHOA!"

[Verse Two]
Steady stickin and movin like there's no time left
I did it before the fall and like I lost my breath
Baby that's what happens when you snooze you lose
Grip yo' fate when you breakin the rules
They tellin me Jack was nimble, they said he was quick
But I bet that {.....} can't do the {shit} that I did
Rippin and runnin the tracks, can't believe yo' eyes
The most gifted, intelligent surprise
It ain't even time to give up
I gotta be on my J.O. out like...
Be givin the dap back so you better watch out
And tell that {bitch-ass .....} keep my name out his mouth

[Chorus] - same as last time

[Verse Three]
I'ma keep on pumpin and stompin as I please
I know you see me comin movin like a stampede
Been known for bringin the drama just to {fuck shit} up
It's all because of the drama that enough's enough
Bringin the entertainment, slash, top billing
Suntan Superman, Ron Killings
I be trippin and takin the risks, goin against the grain
Them are the reason and the cause of why I'm insane
Definitely makin impressions, and leavin you standin and guessin
My tongue be goin off like a Smith and Wesson
I can really get posted up, make noise and that's a fact
You better get ready for me, cause IT BE LIKE THAT~!

[Chorus] - same as last time to fade


----------



## J-Coke (Mar 17, 2009)

Why do I have a feeling that people would vote for Morrison, considering that he and Truth have teamed before.


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

ILL TELL YOU WASSUP

YOU


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

R-Truths Whats up chants get less each week :lmao.


----------



## tbp_tc12 (Jul 23, 2009)

R-TRUTH......SHUT UP? SHUT UP!


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Here's DMX......
Hopefully JoMo & Ziggler!


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

I thought he say "My anus" for a second.


----------



## Amunti (Feb 18, 2010)

I really wish death on R-Truth. 
I wish he was blown up my MacGruber.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

WHATSSSSSSSSSSSS UPP?


----------



## BattlePiggy (Jun 5, 2010)

lol @ the kid screaming MVP


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Christian didn't even get a reaction. The fuck?


----------



## RandomRage (Dec 4, 2007)

ViolenceIsGolden said:


> I want a CM Punk mask. :side:


Same here. They need to put that on WWEShop.com immediately.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Eh, this show's gone from borderline unwatchable to just kind of mediocre or "there" the past 35 minutes or so. At this rate the main event may actually be very good.

To answer *Ph3nom*'s post, the Raw writers probably assiduously mapped it all out. "We'll just have this 3 hour show that builds and builds and builds, man. It'll be like the Sports Entertainment, Longest Running Episodic Series in the Medium of Television equivalent of 'Stairway to Heaven.'"


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

MVP is from Miami, FL
JoMo & Truf have teamed up before.

Lets see what happens....


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

Morrison.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Christian got NO reaction then :lmao


----------



## M.S.I.I. (Aug 30, 2007)

Christian is so over.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

JoMo is back on Raw bitches!


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Pyro must be on suicide watch now, Morrison gets like 2x more votes than Christian.


----------



## Boss Monster (Feb 19, 2006)

Morrison heel turn maybe????


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

christian is done he got no type of pop


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Morrison was way too excited to win a contest so he can have a throwaway match on Raw.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Squirrelplayingtag said:


> This is even worse than Juno.


Nothing is worse than Juno...


----------



## gilgamesh (Nov 27, 2009)

Morrison's acting like he won a title or something.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

They fixed those results a lil better this time.


----------



## J-Coke (Mar 17, 2009)

Damn it! It had to be Morrison!!


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## trip (Apr 13, 2003)

Expected Christian.


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

Sonbitch...WHERE THE FUCK IS THE CROWD?! ANYBODY WHO SAYS MORRISON IS OVER SHOULD CHUG A BIG BOTTLE OF BLEACH!!


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

TKOW said:


> Christian didn't even get a reaction. The fuck?


I think people weren't ready for it. It was disappointing though.


----------



## Betty Honest (Mar 21, 2009)

That was predictable, they did use to tag together. Don't think the Peeps will see Christian in action tonight


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

17% for christian fpalm


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

FINALLY 

MORRSION 

HAS COME BACK TO MONDAY NIGHT RAW


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

If this was rigged, I'm sure WWE would try to push the Christian / Dolph fued.


----------



## jack232 (Jul 14, 2009)

Well this finally puts a bullet into the theory that Christian deserves his big push because of how over he is. He may have been a year ago, but it's been so long since creative let the fans care about him that he really is just another mid-carder now.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

porn pop ups on king computer


----------



## East (Jun 7, 2010)

YES KING!


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

> Christian is so over.


AHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAH!


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

miz promo inc!!!


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Squirrelplayingtag said:


> This is even worse than Juno.


What's bad about Juno??


----------



## Nocturnal (Oct 27, 2008)

Miz with a microphone is always great


----------



## 3030 (Sep 9, 2009)

We all love Christian, but man alive, that was the non-reaction to end all non-reactions from the crowd when he was announced.


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

Miz has a mic, awesome incoming


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Ziggler plz!


----------



## ItsHotInYuma (May 29, 2009)

TKOW said:


> Christian didn't even get a reaction. The fuck?


This is proof that the "WWE Universe" has finally moved on from the Attitude Era. Anybody who saw Christian in those days would have cheered for him. I just don't think anyone cares about him anymore because he hasn't done anything in THIS WWE.


----------



## Keezers (Dec 19, 2009)

Here comes Kermit.


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

IT'S ABOUT FUCKING TIME!!! MIZ IS THE HIGHLIGHT OF THE SHOW!


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

Jesus, the crowd was DEAD for Christian. MVP and Morrison are over though.


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

Not on mac son.


----------



## Hollywood Johnson (Mar 22, 2010)

CORRECT MIZ


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

The Miz, speaking the truth.


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

LOL tell em Miz!


----------



## tbp_tc12 (Jul 23, 2009)

damn right Miz!


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

The Miz's theme is so damn badass. So is The Miz.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

lol Miz


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

so true miz


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Please be Regal


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

The miz speaks for the IWC


----------



## J-Coke (Mar 17, 2009)

The Miz is actually right! LOL


----------



## East (Jun 7, 2010)

(L) The Miz.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Miz is smart.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

The Miz is right about the WWE Universe


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

MIZ MIZ MIZ MIZ 
actually telling the truth 0_o


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Miz and Regal is a dream team for me.


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

TehJerichoFan said:


> What's bad about Juno??


What isn't bad about Juno?


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

damn that blonde behind the guy with the miz shirt is fucking hot....come on regal!!!!


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Lets have it be Awesome Perfection


----------



## Jesse Matthews (Jul 23, 2009)

Miz speaks the truth


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

I love Regal :lmao


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

I voted for MVP and Ryder.

Silence for Ziggler, Ryder and Regal, though louder than Christian.


----------



## Mizaniac (Feb 9, 2010)

Truthful comments by The Miz regarding Khali and Kozlov


----------



## ItsHotInYuma (May 29, 2009)

It's loke Dolph knows he's not getting picked! Look at him! He's rolling his eyes! LMAO!


----------



## Keezers (Dec 19, 2009)

You Know it! L I


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

Ziggler's the fucking man.


Regal's a king.

LETS GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO FUCK ALMOST ZIGGGLER

This shit is SO Rigged.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

:lmao what?


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Haha, R-Truth is about 800x more over than Christian. Maybe those early poll results were legit. after all.

*Wrestling>Cena*, we all thank you for that. What a PG song!


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

You Know It!


----------



## tbp_tc12 (Jul 23, 2009)

Wait what?


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

Ryder, not surprised since Morrison and him are Pro's on the 2nd season of NXT


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Miz telling it like it is! JoMo beat Miz at a house show a couple days ago.
Ryder?! Everyone just wanted to hear hs song i guess lol!


----------



## Ph3n0m (Mar 18, 2009)

Really?

I was hoping for Regal. He has an aura of awesomeness that would be fitting of a tag team partner of The Miz.


----------



## Dug2356 (Dec 3, 2006)

this is NXT Season 1 Pro Teaming with Season 2 Pro Vs NXT Season 1 Pro Teaming with Season 2 Pro


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

had such big hopes for rock to show up


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

I dont know anyone who would pick Ryder over a Willyam Re gall


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

WOO WOO WOO!!!! RYDER!

Best theme music in wrestling!


----------



## Hollywood Johnson (Mar 22, 2010)

When Bret said he was gunna make this a special night, he must have been joking.


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

Best choice ever


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

lol no reaction for ryder


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

god i hate ryders ring gear


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

:lmao

For a minute I thought they were gonna have Morrison turn heel.


----------



## J-Coke (Mar 17, 2009)

King is speechless, he can't even say how good it is!


----------



## ItsHotInYuma (May 29, 2009)

Jerry sounds about as pathetic as Taz trying to sell an episode of Impact.

"Heh, heh, this is great. Heh, heh, this is exciting..."


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

And no one in the arena cares about Ryder. As it should be.


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

The Miz and woo woo woo are Epic
This makes this show slightly better


----------



## Betty Honest (Mar 21, 2009)

TKOW said:


> Christian didn't even get a reaction. The fuck?


Why should they care? wth has WWE done with him? He's been in matches witha midget and a guy who killed a midget. He's only done 2 things worth anything in a very long time and that was his confrontation with Edge after being drafted and his match against Edge in Toronto.

Poor guy is doomed. His Peeps are gone.


----------



## watchme (Dec 15, 2009)

this raw is horrible none of the wrestlers i want to see horrible first hour it was like a throwaway hour


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

WOW, listen to the crowd. They are so into this match.


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

Who the hell voted for Ryder? :gun:


----------



## dazzy666 (Sep 21, 2006)

lol at mvp and jomo being more over than christian in the arena

pyro will be crying


----------



## Hollywood Johnson (Mar 22, 2010)

Whats Cena doing tonight btw? Maybe thats where the rock could return.


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

BambiKiller said:


> I dont know anyone who would pick Ryder over a Willyam Re gall


Anyone outside of the IWC would.


----------



## ItsHotInYuma (May 29, 2009)

Did Cole just call The Miz "the Phil Jackson of NXT???????" That's got to be the biggest dumbass statement he's EVER made!


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

This is a bunch of elephant and horse shit mixed in sewege water!!


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

Squirrelplayingtag said:


> Who the hell voted for Ryder? :gun:


the WWE writing staff


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Anyone else like Ryders ring gear?


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Kane and Sheamus was the only match that could've been good IMO/


----------



## East (Jun 7, 2010)

Bryan best show up.


----------



## TheSky (Oct 6, 2008)

Deborah does not care for Ryder.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

I wish Rampage was more in his actual character than B.A. Baracus but ok.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

R-Truth just pulled an Eddie!


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

CAN WE STOP TALKING ABOUT THE DANCE OFF
AND EVERYTHING FROM THE FIRST HOUR!


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Dug2356 said:


> this is NXT Season 1 Pro Teaming with Season 2 Pro Vs NXT Season 1 Pro Teaming with Season 2 Pro


i just noticed this!


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

FUCK YEAH MIZ


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

Now for Morrison/Miz - future epic feud.


----------



## ColeStar (Apr 13, 2006)

I really don't think these votes are rigged at all. Almost all of the votes have gone as I expected.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

fpalm.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

So much for Morrison's big return. :lmao


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

That's right, fuck Morrison.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Nice to see Miz get a pin on Morrison, the better of the former team.


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

WHY THE FUCK ARE PEOPLE TALKING ABOUT THE ROCK RETURNING?!?!

Hell at least Miz won....


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

yessssssssss something good in this raw the miz pins morrison again


----------



## watchme (Dec 15, 2009)

will morrison ever beat miz?


----------



## J-Coke (Mar 17, 2009)

Thank you Miz! You just did a huge favor for me by pinning John Morrison!


----------



## Nocturnal (Oct 27, 2008)

Miz pinning Morrison makes up for having him on my screen. I hope Miz and Zack never tag team again though.


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

Ryder wins!


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

Bryan under the ring?


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

:lmao
Morrison = Jannety


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

And Miz pins JoMo yet again........


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Miz is awesome, why does anyone deny it at this point?


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

All this chat of The Rock.... erm why?


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

im surprised JoMo doesnt hurt more people with his wild kicks and shit. And theres already a season 2 of NXT?


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Miz beats Morrison AGAIN. 

lol at Ryder winning a match.


----------



## ItsHotInYuma (May 29, 2009)

Can we all finally agree that the team of Truth/JoMo is officially SHIT! If they can't beat a thrown together duo of Miz/Ryder how the hell they get a title match at WM?


----------



## J-Coke (Mar 17, 2009)

Morrison has always looked more like Shawn Michaels, but has the charisma of Marty Jannetey!


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

BRET DESTROYED TAKER


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

The only highlight of this craptastic edition :lmao


----------



## Dug2356 (Dec 3, 2006)

lmao did bret take out undertaker ? is kane high


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

Who else notice that EVERYWHERE that Kane comes from they have a red light shining????


----------



## Portugoose (Mar 30, 2010)

Ryder >>> The Miz


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

Brets too fucking old to hurt Taker


----------



## TheLambOfDeth (Mar 18, 2010)

Wow, Morrison loses again, and he's pinned by the Miz...how shocking. Also, Ryder looks alot like Bradley Cooper...and lol at Kane accusing Hart, he can barely run.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Oh yeah 50 year old Bret hart who jobs to equipment and ring ropes, made The Undertaker a vegetable....


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

:lmao asking if Bret did it to the Undertaker fpalm.

Maybe Kane has been smoking some of that green.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Yeah, Bret took out Taker in his condition...


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

lol at hart taking out the undertaker, i thought rey did it, by breaking his orbital bone


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

Kane looks awesome again!


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Kane's being a doo-doo head.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

lol bret hart capable of hurting the undertaker.


----------



## The_Jiz (Jun 1, 2006)

kane is making a lot of enemies


----------



## RandomRage (Dec 4, 2007)

DesolationRow said:


> Miz is awesome, why does anyone deny it at this point?


Because he's forced-push suckage? Sorta like Sheamus, McIntyre, MVP, and Matt Hardy?


----------



## ColeStar (Apr 13, 2006)

Over 50 year old near cripple Bret the culprit? How ridiculous.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

If you drank everytime someone said vegetative state you'd be dead of alcohol poisoning by now.


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

"Bret, did you destroy my brother!? LOL jk you're too old."


----------



## Keezers (Dec 19, 2009)

BambiKiller said:


> All this chat of The Rock.... erm why?


Maybe because someone had a Rock sign in the crowd.


----------



## Ph3n0m (Mar 18, 2009)

I *wish* Bret was still anywhere near the kind of shape to be able to even consider doing that to Taker lol .


----------



## ItsHotInYuma (May 29, 2009)

Looks like they're priming for Taker's retirement.


----------



## KaylaLynn (Dec 21, 2008)

to bad he won't be able to see his dvd with being in a vegative state


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

TheLambOfDeth said:


> Ryder looks alot like Bradley Cooper


I said the same thing to my girlfriend when I saw Ryder standing there waiting for the vote results.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

BambiKiller said:


> All this chat of The Rock.... erm why?


Cuz it's Miami, people need to get real. He ain't gonna show up unannounced people!


----------



## Nocturnal (Oct 27, 2008)

RandomRage said:


> Because he's forced-push suckage? Sorta like Sheamus, McIntyre, MVP, and Matt Hardy?


He's nothing like any of those people. Although Sheamus is awesome in other ways.


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

i remember when i was little and the undertaker scared me...when he put the warrior in that coffin, and they were drilling holes into it so he could breath really shook me...its still real to me dammit!


----------



## TotalNonstopHonor (Aug 6, 2008)

It was the Uso's and they did it for the Rock!


----------



## Portugoose (Mar 30, 2010)

Umm..Bret Hart's nickname is "Hitman". Any more obvious reasons to accuse him?


----------



## East (Jun 7, 2010)

No Bryan : (


----------



## chnwh (Jun 26, 2007)

I think it was Bret


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

It was that production guy who tried to kill Taker with the pyro at Elimination Chamber.


----------



## Betty Honest (Mar 21, 2009)

I never understood why they release DVD's like that when a wrestler is still active. I think they should release that after he retires, for all they know there could be some awesome matches he puts on before he's gone that the DVD won't have on it


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

ColeStar said:


> Over 50 year old near cripple Bret the culprit? How ridiculous.


Yeah, someone in a vegetative state could not put another person in vegetative state lol!


----------



## Portugoose (Mar 30, 2010)

DesolationRow said:


> It was that production guy who tried to kill Taker with the pyro at Elimination Chamber.


Like what Matt Hardy did to Jeff?


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Chris22 said:


> Yeah, someone in a vegetative state could not put another person in vegetative state lol!


I love it :lmao


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Alex Riley or Kaval to win.


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

It was DDP so he could get with McTaker


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

TotalNonstopHonor said:


> It was the Uso's and they did it for the Rock!


:nod:


could see it being Archer and hawkins with the whole making an impact storyline


----------



## Ph3n0m (Mar 18, 2009)

Betty Honest said:


> I never understood why they release DVD's like that when a wrestler is still active. I think they should release that after he retires, for all they know there could be some awesome matches he puts on before he's gone that the DVD won't have on it


Then they just release ANOTHER DVD and get more money out of the suckers that actually purchase them.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

I still think Vickie Guerrero shouted excuse me and Taker turned round and she was naked other than her Cougar necklace... that's enough to make anyone a vegetable.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Portugoose said:


> Like what Matt Hardy did to Jeff?


Ha, that's right.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

This has felt like the longest 2 hrs ever


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Betty Honest said:


> I never understood why they release DVD's like that when a wrestler is still active. I think they should release that after he retires, for all they know there could be some awesome matches he puts on before he's gone that the DVD won't have on it


Taker's new DVD is all his gimmick matches, like casket matches, buried alive matches etc.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

BambiKiller said:


> I still think Vickie Guerrero shouted excuse me and Taker turned round and she was naked other than her Cougar necklace... that's enough to make anyone a vegetable.


:lmao


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

"YOU SEE, BACK AT THE OVER THE LIMIT PAY PER VIEW"


Oh god Cole don't remind me of that crap.


----------



## ColeStar (Apr 13, 2006)

Chris22 said:


> Yeah, someone in a vegetative state could not put another person in vegetative state lol!


Haha like it. If I hadn't run of rep to give today that post would've earned it.


----------



## Betty Honest (Mar 21, 2009)

Poor Edge and Orton for having to be in this bull. Orton to rip off the sling and give it to Edge?


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

Big 'legendary' name is apparently backstage and set to appear. I've not clicked the article, but this _could _be amazing...


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

If your talking Kayfabe or however you spell it, the only ones that could take out the undertaker are the ultimate warrior, jake the snake, the rock, and edge...the only ones that have really been able to hurt him...o yeah and mick foley/cactus jack

and more of randy jobbing to a door, someone needs to make a twitter for randys shoulder like they did for lebrons


----------



## East (Jun 7, 2010)

DOOR OF DOOOM.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

I wonder if the door will get Orton's spot in the 4 way just like Rey got Taker's spot?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Is Randy gonna wrestle with the sling on?


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

This crowd's very silent.


----------



## J-Coke (Mar 17, 2009)

I hope Orton doesn't injure his other shoulder pounding the mat!


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

Ortons tattoos>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>edges tatoos


----------



## Jesse Matthews (Jul 23, 2009)

This is gonna be shit


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

I'm starting to dislike Orton.. due to him not wearing wrist-tape.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Jerichoholic #7 said:


> This crowd's very silent.


If you paid good money to see this, wouldn't you?


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

This is going to be total crap.........


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

Klebold said:


> Big 'legendary' name is apparently backstage and set to appear. I've not clicked the article, but this _could _be amazing...


where is this? 



edit nvm saw it. let's just say it wasnt who the iwc was expecting.


----------



## Betty Honest (Mar 21, 2009)

Ph3n0m said:


> Then they just release ANOTHER DVD and get more money out of the suckers that actually purchase them.


"suckers" is right.


----------



## ItsHotInYuma (May 29, 2009)

If I could I'd rep the guy in the crowd wearing Michael Tarver's "RUN NXT" shirt.


----------



## The Tony (Dec 11, 2009)

Klebold said:


> Big 'legendary' name is apparently backstage and set to appear. I've not clicked the article, but this _could _be amazing...


link?


----------



## J-Coke (Mar 17, 2009)

One hand slaps FTW!!!


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

ColeStar said:


> Haha like it. If I hadn't run of rep to give today that post would've earned it.


Lol @ your sig. I thought McCool was keeping Taker young not killing him!


----------



## chnwh (Jun 26, 2007)

Has Orton ever executed an RKO after doing that stance?


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Rice9999 said:


> I'm starting to dislike Orton.. due to him not wearing wrist-tape.


It's making me mad too. 
Only reason why I'm not too mad right now is cause he is in a sling. 


He better stop slamming the mat or he'll hurt his other shoulder.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

KICK HIS ASS!!!


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

Ring the bell......


----------



## alejbr4 (May 31, 2009)

i bet if cole saw his kids tie their shoes , he'd say vintage


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

What a match....


----------



## tbp_tc12 (Jul 23, 2009)

Ugh whatever. I'd leave if I was in the crowd for this shit.


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

lol Edge just stopped and then got kicked


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

I would think Randy would stop pounding on the mat after OTL


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

"THE INJURED SHOULDER IS EXPOSED"


OH COLE!


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

OMG! A chair!


----------



## ItsHotInYuma (May 29, 2009)

Rice9999 said:


> I'm starting to dislike Orton.. due to him not wearing wrist-tape.


It's his tribute to Cody whom he misses terribly. He thought going "padless" would be too obvious a gesture of their gay love.


----------



## ColeStar (Apr 13, 2006)

Chris22 said:


> Lol @ your sig. I thought McCool was keeping Taker young not killing him!


Obviously the guy doesn't have Jerry Lawler's stamina when it comes to the ladies...


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

Cole, and the King looking shocked, Matt Stryker just laughing in the background


----------



## Betty Honest (Mar 21, 2009)

There's a bitch in the crowd that kind of sounds like Vicki


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

I bet even russo is laughing at this shit


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Wow, Orton's a good seller...... or it really hurts.


----------



## DaGreatest (Sep 27, 2005)

Orton nots gonna wrestle at F4W


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Why in the hell is Randy wrestling with the injury? It's not going to get any better even if they get all the bumps times correctly.

Though they may be writing him out now anyway.


----------



## Dug2356 (Dec 3, 2006)

thats Ortons out of fatal 4 way


----------



## TheLambOfDeth (Mar 18, 2010)

Could this be forboding the return of psycho Edge? I hope so.


----------



## Ph3n0m (Mar 18, 2009)

Prepare for the slow whispering from Cole and King guys. That's how we know it's serious .


----------



## TheRealThing (Jan 23, 2008)

If Randy "can't go", does Barrett take his place?


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Will Randy be taken out of the 4 way then?


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

LOL shouldn't Orton have just, ya know, ran away?

Oh, and Barrett's big plan is replacing Orton at Fatal 4 Way...


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Orton liked Cody's lily white ass but his heart belongs to Cena. :lmao.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

Looks like WWE is going for the ol "TNA 4 minute match" thing


----------



## East (Jun 7, 2010)

tbp_tc12 said:


> Ugh whatever. I'd leave if I was in the crowd for this shit.


I'd be so dissapointed lol. An hour left.

DANIELSONNN?


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

TheRealThing said:


> If Randy "can't go", does Barrett take his place?


Hope so.


----------



## jack232 (Jul 14, 2009)

King and Cole, worst commentary team Raw's ever had. All this dead air is horrible.


----------



## RandomRage (Dec 4, 2007)

DaGreatest said:


> Orton nots gonna wrestle at F4W


Yeah, but we need ten more attacks to that arm, to make sure the point gets across to the dumbass WWE Universe.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Wade Barrett is going to be in the 4way match


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

"great matches" ? lol


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

ColeStar said:


> Obviously the guy doesn't have Jerry Lawler's stamina when it comes to the ladies...


Or Batista's! haha!


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

Aweee, look at Lawler and Cole sounding SO sad.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

"So many good competitions"

Oh Cole.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Wow.

King and Cole are DEPRESSING.


----------



## watchme (Dec 15, 2009)

why are the divas getting all these replays whats the significance ????


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

WTF are they stalling and killing time for?


----------



## Do Your Fcking Job (Feb 9, 2009)

lol King sounds SOOOOOOOOOO bored.

He knows, he knows.


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

more of Maryce's outfit...you get to see side boob, canyon boob, and underboob!


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

SpeedStick said:


> Wade Barrett is going to be in the 4way match


I would actually love it!


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

Tony316 said:


> link?


Pwinsider


----------



## Ph3n0m (Mar 18, 2009)

SJFCPEEP said:


> I bet even russo is laughing at this shit


Yeah, he's probably swaying back and forward in his rocking chair, hugging himself whilst shouting "HOW IS IT A WRESTLING SHOW WITHOUT TITLES CHANGING HANDS VIA LOCKED BOXES!!!11"


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Have we ever seen Cena vs. Mysterio?


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Natsuke said:


> Wow.
> 
> King and Cole are DEPRESSING.


They sound like as if they heard the news that someone died.


----------



## ColeStar (Apr 13, 2006)

Does this mean WADE BARRETT will be in the Fatal 4 Way match for the WWE Championship?


----------



## ItsHotInYuma (May 29, 2009)

Shouldn't the Karate Kid movie be called The Kung Fu Kid?


----------



## Do Your Fcking Job (Feb 9, 2009)

Ph3n0m said:


> Yeah, he's probably swaying back and forward in his rocking chair, hugging himself whilst shouting "HOW IS IT A WRESTLING SHOW WITHOUT TITLES CHANGING HANDS VIA LOCKED BOXES!!!11"


To be fair, Russo is pretty shit, but pretty shit is better than this nightmare.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Wade Barret yeah he'll prb be in the FF4, it's hardly gonna be Henry or Bourne is it.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Jerichoholic #7 said:


> Aweee, look at Lawler and Cole sounding SO sad.


They probably feel bad knowing the voting is rigged and that they have to act like it isn't.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

EW, Burger King sells ribs now??


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

We've gone a long way from Steve Austin being run over by a car. 

Randy "The Viper" Orton gets sidelined by a door.


----------



## watchme (Dec 15, 2009)

king is only good on commentary when he has a good PBP man not someone who says the same shit over and over again


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

Instant Karma said:


> Have we ever seen Cena vs. Mysterio?


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

ColeStar said:


> Does this mean WADE BARRETT will be in the Fatal 4 Way match for the WWE Championship?


I have a feeling he will be in it and beat Cena for the title.


----------



## Ashleigh Rose (Aug 14, 2009)

I DON'T LIKE THIS CRAP.


----------



## Keezers (Dec 19, 2009)

I want to see a jobber royal tonight.


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

Instant Karma said:


> Have we ever seen Cena vs. Mysterio?


they had a match on the last Smackdown before Survivor Series 2003.


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

Percy Watson, oh god lol.

Reminds me of Eddie Murphy on Nutty Prof.


----------



## East (Jun 7, 2010)

Theres another channel on JTV showing Jericho and Benoit against HHH and SCSA. I am so tempted.
Raw in its prime.


----------



## ItsHotInYuma (May 29, 2009)

Kaval going to be Cole's bitch this season?


----------



## Jesse Matthews (Jul 23, 2009)

Yepp it was


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

We don't like it, yet still watch it :lmao


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

TehJerichoFan said:


> They sound like as if they heard the news that someone died.


Yeah, The Undertaker. Keep up! lol


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

TehJerichoFan said:


> EW, Burger King sells ribs now??


Yeah. There trying to beat McDonalds to giving someone a heart attack


----------



## Do Your Fcking Job (Feb 9, 2009)

hahaha Bournes voice.

GAY.


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

Cena has beaten all 3 of those guys


----------



## ItsHotInYuma (May 29, 2009)

Listen to these effing marks going nuts at the site of Cena's orange creamsicle shirt!


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Jerichoholic #7 said:


> Percy Watson, oh god lol.
> 
> Reminds me of Eddie Murphy on Nutty Prof.


Yeah, and Bowfinger, and Norbit. Haha.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

So it has at least been a really long time since Cena vs. Mysterio. I do not mind seeing it.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

How many more recaps are we gonna get? ffs!
Cena putting over Lil' Bourne, awww!


----------



## Betty Honest (Mar 21, 2009)

Where the hell is Josh Matthews?

and I marked for Bourne/Cena segment


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

Cena:

OH GOD ILL HAVE TO FACE 3 OTHER PEOPLE.... *SNIFFLE*


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

Do Your Fcking Job said:


> hahaha Bournes voice.
> 
> GAY.


How can a voice be gay?

And why does your gaydar like Evan's voice?


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Bourne = Cena's new ass buddy.


----------



## tbp_tc12 (Jul 23, 2009)

Oh Christ Cena. Stop sucking up.


----------



## Mikestarko (May 29, 2007)

The John Cena WWE Universe ass kissing is nauseating.


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

able body voters in the world....fair and true...jesus i hate cena even more....and i use to be a mark for him back when he feuded with kurt angle


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Ashleigh Rose said:


> I DON'T LIKE THIS CRAP.


Without artifice, without superficiality, without apology, this sums it up quite well.


----------



## J-Coke (Mar 17, 2009)

How exactly is Great Khali & Hornswoggle fair?


----------



## Dug2356 (Dec 3, 2006)

Do Your Fcking Job said:


> hahaha Bournes voice.
> 
> GAY.


This coming from a michael jackson fan fpalm


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

virus21 said:


> Yeah. There trying to beat McDonalds to giving someone a heart attack


Too bad KFC wins that competition by a mile.


----------



## East (Jun 7, 2010)

Why is John Cena so fucking serious these days? :|


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

"wwe universe" chose a dance off and a midget tag match... yeah, awesome deciders


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Cena kissin the fans ass wat else is new?


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

Mean Gean


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

MEAN GENE!


----------



## Thrawn3d (Apr 5, 2010)

Fair and true voters who vote for dance offs and matches with Hornswaggle in them.


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

Mene Gene  Marking!


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

quiet LOUD serious HAPPY THE CHAMP IS HERE


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Here we go again.....guest host shit.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Mean Gene!


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Mean Gene? :lmao


----------



## ColeStar (Apr 13, 2006)

BambiKiller said:


> Wade Barret yeah he'll prb be in the FF4, it's hardly gonna be Henry or Bourne is it.


Remember the Scramble matches at Unforgiven 2008?

ECW: Matt Hardy, *The Miz, Finlay*, Chavo
WWE: HHH, *Shelton, MVP,* Jeff Hardy, *Brian Kendrick*


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*This is embarrassing. *


----------



## Keezers (Dec 19, 2009)

GENE MEAN


----------



## tbp_tc12 (Jul 23, 2009)

GENE FREAKING OKERLUND FOR THE WIN!


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

HE FEELS LIKE,NO MATTER WHAT, HE WILL FIGHT AND FIGHT AND NEVER BACK DOWN NO MATTTER HOW MANY OBSTACLES HE WILL HAVE TO OVERCOME DAMMIT!!!!!!!!


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

MEAN GENE!!!!!!!!!!! MARKING THE FUCK OUT~!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## watchme (Dec 15, 2009)

Mean Gene Coles replacement please!!!


----------



## Jesse Matthews (Jul 23, 2009)

Hell yeah mean gene!!!


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Mean Gene!!!


----------



## RandomRage (Dec 4, 2007)

virus21 said:


> Yeah. There trying to beat McDonalds to giving someone a heart attack


"They're"


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

Marking the fuck out! Mean Fucking Gene!!!


----------



## HardKoR (May 19, 2009)

Mean Gene FTMFW!


----------



## scias423 (Jan 7, 2006)

Oh man, Mean Gene is the best part of tonights show!


----------



## Dug2356 (Dec 3, 2006)

lmao josh matthews buried


----------



## ItsHotInYuma (May 29, 2009)

*GASP!* Cena said "Damn!"


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

HE SAID DAMN. :OOOOOOOOO




Chris22 said:


> Yeah, The Undertaker. Keep up! lol


Haha, good one.



virus21 said:


> Yeah. There trying to beat McDonalds to giving someone a heart attack


Haha, Wendy's will probably follow. The only good fast-food joint is Sonic! 

Although, there are a lot of good local burger joints to chose from in the ATL.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

ColeStar said:


> Remember the Scramble matches at Unforgiven 2008?
> 
> ECW: Matt Hardy, *The Miz, Finlay*, Chavo
> WWE: HHH, *Shelton, MVP,* Jeff Hardy, *Brian Kendrick*


Ahem. THE Brian Kendrick.


----------



## Betty Honest (Mar 21, 2009)

Awe poor Matthews lol!

All this A-Team, and only one segment with Bradly Cooper


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

DREWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

KnowYourRole said:


> Too bad KFC wins that competition by a mile.


Everyone should Eat Fresh, Eat at Subway!


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

I'm tired of the WWE trolling. You think I won't quit!? Cause I will.


----------



## Keezers (Dec 19, 2009)

Drew Fillertyre


----------



## jack232 (Jul 14, 2009)

Midgets teaming with Giants. Utterly pointless gimmick matches. Dance-offs. The A-Team. IRS. Virgil. Mean Gene. We've fallen through a wormhole back to 1993.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

just when you thought raw couldnt get any worse, here comes drew


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

ejnghojngjengejgne

Mean Gene !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I marked


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Marked for the Mean Gene appearance.


----------



## alejbr4 (May 31, 2009)

i wish mean gene would replace king and cole, save us from the torment of repeatitive vintage and king being staler that a mammoth hide


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

mcintyres here to liven thinks up


----------



## AmericanGangster (Feb 20, 2008)

GREAT! nothing like a bit of DREW to get the crowd on their feet!!


----------



## Do Your Fcking Job (Feb 9, 2009)

Just to top off the borefest..

HEEEERRREEESSSS DREW!


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

FUCK YES DREW!!!! Only for his entrance music though....


----------



## ColeStar (Apr 13, 2006)

Drew McIntyre FTW


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Tatsu exists?


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

LadyCroft said:


> *This is embarrassing. *


It just got worse ... McIntyre is here


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Yoshi looks pretty girly.


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

DREW just fucked tiffany....and came out to the ring 
come on goldust!


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Drew is the only heel that doesn't have the IWC on his dick. That makes him awesome.


----------



## Shivaki (Feb 11, 2008)

Funaki?


----------



## Keezers (Dec 19, 2009)

Tatsu and Goldust are on Superstars this week, guess it'll be the tomato.


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

lol @ the Mystery opponent


----------



## scias423 (Jan 7, 2006)

WHAT WAS THAT UMAGA>?


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Hmmm it may possibly be the mystery opponent fpalm


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

God I'm starting to hate Matt Hardy..so much. :lmao


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

Oh look it's Yoshi. Anyone else hear "Booos" when they said Yoshi.

AND HEY MAN THATS NOT A MYSTERY MAN XD 

THATS MATT HARDY LOL


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Well of course the mystery opponent. 
Whoever that was.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

I like his theme.


----------



## Dug2356 (Dec 3, 2006)

Well that isent obvious at all


----------



## watchme (Dec 15, 2009)

not much of a mystery


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

boos for yoshi? cold crowd


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Mystery opponent fpalm.... Kamala? Doink? Matt Hardy?


----------



## ItsHotInYuma (May 29, 2009)

Mystery opponent. Do I even need to comment?


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

Uh, Matt Hardy?


----------



## Thrawn3d (Apr 5, 2010)

You can have the fabulous washer and dryer or whats in this box?

The box, THE BOX!!!!!


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Mystery guy is Matt Hardy. You could see him do the V1 thing.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Gee whoever could the mystery opponent be???


----------



## J-Coke (Mar 17, 2009)

This must be the jobber vote! I'd go with Shattered Dreams vs Brokne Dreams anyday!


----------



## Betty Honest (Mar 21, 2009)

Was that matt Hardy? How could he have a match if he's "suspended"?


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

OMG thats Fat Hardy. Get out of here, no one vote for him please.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

Teddy Long talks like Simple Jack


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

My guess is it's either Great Muta or Matt Hardy.


----------



## TheRealThing (Jan 23, 2008)

Mystery opponent...who could it be? :hmm:


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Rice9999 said:


> Drew is the only heel that doesn't have the IWC on his dick. That makes him awesome.


Haha, I kind of agree.


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

Mean Gene and Y2J for raws commentators!


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Asshole Hardy??


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

I think the mystery opponent might be The Undertaker. :side:


----------



## Hollywood Johnson (Mar 22, 2010)

Steve Blackman?


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

AmericanGangster said:


> GREAT! nothing like a bit of DREW to get the crowd on their feet!!




I LOL'D HARD IRL


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Justin Roberts got BUUUURIED!


----------



## Jesse Matthews (Jul 23, 2009)

Gene voice is still gold!!!


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

I went from marking for Mean Gene to marking for Drew McIntyre.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

alejbr4 said:


> i wish mean gene would replace king and cole, save us from the torment of repeatitive vintage and king being staler that a mammoth hide


Mean Gene hosts the Vintage Collection TV programme.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

It's Hornswoggle isn't it....


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

the mystery opponent in piper imo


----------



## Shivaki (Feb 11, 2008)

Well I guess we will see how reborn Matt Hardy is.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Maybe it's not Matt Hardy. Maybe it's a little person acting like him for the ultimate swerve.


----------



## gilgamesh (Nov 27, 2009)

Mystery is a weird guy eh


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Betty Honest said:


> Was that matt Hardy? How could he have a match if he's "suspended"?


He's only suspended from Smackdown, you see. It makes perfect sense in the WWE Universe! Yeah!


----------



## Portugoose (Mar 30, 2010)

Daniel Bryan sighting?


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Drew's choices.
1. Suck on Triple H's dick.
2. Make-out with Vince.
3. Take both Vince & Trips at the same time.

Who da fuck is the mystery guy?


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Maybe this is where Matt Hardy is finally reborn? Haha. 
It looked like he was wearing something different.


----------



## Do Your Fcking Job (Feb 9, 2009)

Damm, I bet Bourne is going to be giving Cena a hell of a BJ tonight after those comments.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Duh, the mystery opponent's gotta be Roddy Piper. Scotland vs. Scotland.


----------



## tbp_tc12 (Jul 23, 2009)

I wonder if the mystery opponent can slam a tornado


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

I hope they swerve us and the mystery opponent isn't really Matt Hardy.


----------



## East (Jun 7, 2010)

The Rock returns with a wild Samoan gimmick?


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

I really hope it's just same random guy they found. 

And I voted for Yoshi just because I love his music.


----------



## Keezers (Dec 19, 2009)

I will shatter your broken dreams.


----------



## axl626 (May 11, 2010)

Hollywood Johnson said:


> Steve Blackman?


Don't joke about the Blackman! I'm still holding out hope for a big return.


----------



## dawgs101 (Feb 15, 2009)

Finally The Roooo ... er ... Gene Okurland has come back to Miami, Florida


----------



## ItsHotInYuma (May 29, 2009)

TKOW said:


> I think the mystery opponent might be The Undertaker. :side:


It easily could. After all right now there's not much difference between he and Matt who's career has been in a vegatative state for years.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Goldust to win please.


----------



## BattlePiggy (Jun 5, 2010)

its piper >_>


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

If you want matt hardy to commit suicide vote goldust:lmao


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Drew belonged in the first hour!


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

daniel bryan for mystery opponent please!!!


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

East said:


> The Rock returns with a wild Samoan gimmick?


This is clearly what will happen.


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

East said:


> The Rock returns with a wild Samoan gimmick?


Pleaseeeee


it's piper


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I hope Yosi or Goldust wins so we can get another epic youtube video from Hardy.


----------



## Mikestarko (May 29, 2007)

Mystery man is the Rock LOL


----------



## Keezers (Dec 19, 2009)

Aren't people sick of mcintyre vs Hardy by now?


----------



## Portugoose (Mar 30, 2010)

"The Best Person for this Job" vs. "The Chosen One"


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

LOL @ the little boys saying Matt


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

Oh wow.... it... really is Matt...


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Matt Hardy! Even some little kid in the crowd knew that ffs!


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Drew to bury him for good please. Get his crazy ass fired haha.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

I guess he wasn't wearing anything different.


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

The crowd were like "yeah, k."


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

matt has no muscle tone, just boobs


----------



## watchme (Dec 15, 2009)

guess matt hardys arch rival is the arch deluxe


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Here comes Matt Hardy Version XP.


----------



## HardKoR (May 19, 2009)

Bah i knew it would be Matt, was hoping for Goldust


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Wasn't he suspended indefinitely?


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Fuck every single one of you, I still like Matt Hardy.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Who else in the WWE puts up the Shocker???


----------



## Betty Honest (Mar 21, 2009)

J-Coke said:


> This must be the jobber vote! I'd go with Shattered Dreams vs Brokne Dreams anyday!


:lmao

lol @ Tatsu is still getting pumped even after "the mystery man" was announced as the winner


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

jesus how could you care about this


----------



## ColeStar (Apr 13, 2006)

Here comes the Angelic Diablo, or whatever nonsense it was.


----------



## Hollywood Johnson (Mar 22, 2010)

This is actually the worst raw i have ever seen, no joke.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

kah dum dum dum dum *cue pumped up bass beat*


----------



## ItsHotInYuma (May 29, 2009)

It was a joke of a "mystery" but they could at least have TRIED to sell it by having him come out to his music and not be congratulated by Long first. CRAP!


----------



## J-Coke (Mar 17, 2009)

Even a freakin' 8 year old knew it was Matt Hardy!


----------



## gilgamesh (Nov 27, 2009)

Awesome poster of Drew in the background. EPIC.


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

ok...Drew kicks Hardy's a** for weeks, only for Matt to get revenge by hitting him with the Twist of Fate AFTER he lost the gold ?
now Hardy is out for revenge ?

Seriously ?


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

BACK HIM UP! BACK UP! BACK UP!


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Listen to his voice.


----------



## Keezers (Dec 19, 2009)

Damn I was rooting for McIntyre there.


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

Perfect time for ROck to interrupt


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

Holy shit Matt's over


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

No-contest maybe?


----------



## Dug2356 (Dec 3, 2006)

LMAO Cole Owned


----------



## RandomRage (Dec 4, 2007)

Keezers said:


> Aren't people sick of mcintyre vs Hardy by now?


Yep. But just like when people were sick of Cryme Time vs Hart Dynasty after the third match, WWE will just keep shoveling it on.


----------



## Jesse Matthews (Jul 23, 2009)

Nobody cares about this


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

This is the worst wrestling show I've ever seen.


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

the way matt hardy is beating him here it seems like drew is the face


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

Matt must be channeling Jeff's fans now


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

Rampage says that double leg take down sucked


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

This is like Edge fucked my girlfriend Matt Hardy.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Drew got ownt.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Rockhead said:


> Here comes Matt Hardy Version XP.


Lol! XP 3 hour edition!


----------



## tbp_tc12 (Jul 23, 2009)

A squash? Yay...?


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

He mad??


----------



## J-Coke (Mar 17, 2009)

I was seriously hoping that the mystery man was a fat guy pretending to be Matt Hardy!


----------



## ColeStar (Apr 13, 2006)

"Serious neurological issues". Gosh this commentary is so contrived.

The sight of Hardy going over McIntyre makes me sick.


----------



## Do Your Fcking Job (Feb 9, 2009)

hahahahahaha!

This is awesome.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Drew be jobbin'!!!


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

He pulled Drews hair out :lmao

Matt should be suspended from everything.


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

Better use a better shampoo with that breakage.


----------



## axl626 (May 11, 2010)

Say what you will about Matt Hardy but I love that damn song.


----------



## jack232 (Jul 14, 2009)

Why are they doing this? The crowd doesn't care, no one cares. 


Ahh, finish. So the Special Chosen future world champ etc. etc. gets beaten in 60 seconds by Fatt fuckin' Hardy. Fuck this booking WWE. If you're gonna push the guy, stick to your fucking guns.


----------



## HardKoR (May 19, 2009)

Eww he ate it...


----------



## Thrawn3d (Apr 5, 2010)

Completely jobbed Drew out, hilarious.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Okay Matt that was disgusting.


----------



## Keezers (Dec 19, 2009)

Why So Hardious?


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

matt's so hungry he's eating hair


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

Matt, I think it's time to go dude.


----------



## ItsHotInYuma (May 29, 2009)

This was the best part of the whole show. Matt FINALLY gets a win!


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Insane Matt Hardy is awesome.


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

wow......are we actually going to see a match go 5+ min


----------



## East (Jun 7, 2010)

Matt Hardy is such an emo. Also, why the fuck is he so over?


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Matt desperately needs a bra!


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

What in the world??!!!!
Did he just put Drew's hair in his mouth????


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

drew wins this because he gets to go fuck tiffany now
matt gets to go have sex with lita o sorry

rampage locked up with teddy virgil and uncle irs


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Ted's gonna r.a.p.e him.


----------



## gilgamesh (Nov 27, 2009)

IRS sure has packed the pounds.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Oh god it just got worse
*


----------



## Jesse Matthews (Jul 23, 2009)

What the hell is wrong with RampagE?


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Did that seriously just happen? :lmao


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

What the fuck is *THIS!!!*


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

was that Matt hardy or Big Dick Johnson wearing clothes?


----------



## Dug2356 (Dec 3, 2006)

Im Guessing Dibiase no like ufc ?


----------



## J-Coke (Mar 17, 2009)

Dana must be happy that Rampage is embarrasing himself on national television!


----------



## Keezers (Dec 19, 2009)

IRS looks like the pilsbury doughboy.


----------



## TheLambOfDeth (Mar 18, 2010)

I guess Matt was hungry, trying to eat Drew's hair. Also the night's Raw is really bad


----------



## BattlePiggy (Jun 5, 2010)

matt mustve thought drew's hair resembled french fries


----------



## ColeStar (Apr 13, 2006)

This next segment could end up being the worst of the whole show.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Jesse Matthews said:


> What the hell is wrong with RampagE?


Vince is trying to piss off Dana White.


----------



## jack232 (Jul 14, 2009)

Am I watching TNA? Not one single second of this show has made any sense, except for the Edge attack on RKO.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Wait, Matt Hardy was just on TV, and we're calling IRS fat?


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Swag said:


> wow......are we actually going to see a match go 5+ min


Cena is the only guy that will get that privilege tonight....


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

Man it be so much better if Rampage wasn't promoting this movie and was able to just talk shit to everyone.


----------



## RandomRage (Dec 4, 2007)

I cant decide if Butterbean is playing IRS or Matt Hardy.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

BambiKiller said:


> was that Matt hardy or Big Dick Johnson wearing clothes?





BattlePiggy said:


> matt mustve thought drew's hair resembled french fries


:lmao
Oh how I love WF.


Poor Matt.


----------



## Ph3n0m (Mar 18, 2009)

Rockhead said:


> He pulled Drews hair out :lmao
> 
> Matt should be suspended from everything.


I'd settle for him just being suspended from a bridge, by a weak rope.

I kid I kid


----------



## mi87keRkO (Jan 31, 2010)

Did he just eat his hair?


----------



## APR (Feb 1, 2010)

Katie Raymond-Santo: 
What does everyone think of the show tonight? You can only use one word to describe it.
Monday June 7, 2010 10:22 Katie Raymond-Santo
10:22

[Comment From Sandy Sandy: ] 
AWESOME

[Comment From Mark Smith Mark Smith: ] 
AWESOME'

[Comment From eee eee: ] 
awesome 

God damn WWE Universe


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

okay fuck this am done


----------



## The_Jiz (Jun 1, 2006)

Matt Hardy >>> Drew


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

APR said:


> Katie Raymond-Santo:
> What does everyone think of the show tonight? You can only use one word to describe it.
> Monday June 7, 2010 10:22 Katie Raymond-Santo
> 10:22
> ...


must all be Miz marks


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

ColeStar said:


> This next segment could end up being the worst of the whole show.


Why? Can't be worse than Khaliwoggle


----------



## gilgamesh (Nov 27, 2009)

LOL @ Rampage!


----------



## KaylaLynn (Dec 21, 2008)

oh god haha.


----------



## tbp_tc12 (Jul 23, 2009)

This is going to be so mindnumbingly dumb.


----------



## ItsHotInYuma (May 29, 2009)

RAmpage could knock the hell out of all these fools if he really wanted to.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

I PITY THESE FOOLSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*This is so bad on so many levels... wow*


----------



## TheLambOfDeth (Mar 18, 2010)

I bet Rampage is wondering why he's doing this. Dana white is going to kill Vince before tomorrow.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

On next weeks raw. Tito Ortiz and Chuck Lidell job to Hornswoggle and Evan Bourne in the second ever hog tie match.


----------



## Thrawn3d (Apr 5, 2010)

IRS and Matt Hardy look like theyve been hanging out together a lot.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

This has got to be the worst couple of weeks for Rampage ever. Losing to Rashad. Now being held down by IRS and Virgil?


PIPER!


----------



## Betty Honest (Mar 21, 2009)

It was Dana White


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

PIPER!


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Call me crazy, but i'm calling The Rock saving Rampage right here.....


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

PIPER


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Oh god...Rowdy Piper thinks Rampage is Mr. T


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Lol @ the Matt fat comments! I'm actually laughing so hard right now!


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

Wth another Scot.


----------



## HardKoR (May 19, 2009)

PIPER MOTHAFUCKA!!


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Piper thinks Mr. T is in the ring?


----------



## jack232 (Jul 14, 2009)

OH OK. NIGHT IS SAVED> MARKKING THE FUCK OUTTTTTT!!!!!


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

FEEEEEEEDBACK


----------



## Jesse Matthews (Jul 23, 2009)

Now thats fuckin funny. i dont care who you are


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Well Cat just marked out.*


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

WrestleMania I reference!


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Holy Shit, I just marked out!!!


----------



## ColeStar (Apr 13, 2006)

Okay to be fair, I couldn't have called that one. I like that link there.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I really feel like I'm back on drugs.....

This is not right.


----------



## watchme (Dec 15, 2009)

im old school i have to mark for hot rod


----------



## J-Coke (Mar 17, 2009)

Rampage, you have sold out!


----------



## Keezers (Dec 19, 2009)

and people say that TNA is full of old guys.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Oh. Nevermind.


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

booooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


we want rock


----------



## East (Jun 7, 2010)

MAAAARK


----------



## ItsHotInYuma (May 29, 2009)

I'd totally mark out if MR. T came out right now!


----------



## PaulHBK (Dec 9, 2008)

YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1!11!!!!! Piper vs B.A.!


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

this is really bad.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Kick Ass Piper!


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Keezers said:


> and people say that TNA is full of old guys.


Hey, at least they aren't wrestling.. in the main-event.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Roddy Piper a rare highlight of a less than great Raw.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Piper needs to stop showing up tbh!


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

For everyone's information if it wasn't for Piper feuding with Mr. T we might not even be watching this show right now.


----------



## J-Coke (Mar 17, 2009)

Not another boxing match!!!


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

I'm marking


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

PIPER!!!


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

They must have forgotten about Toy Story 3, Twilight, Salt, etc.


----------



## Thrawn3d (Apr 5, 2010)

Somebody get in there and tackle Roddy. Grandpas off his meds and thinks its 1985 again.


----------



## jack232 (Jul 14, 2009)

Piper, Virgil and IRS are in the ring together. Youth movement my fucking ass.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Piper > everything and everyone on this show tonight


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

The Hell?


----------



## Amunti (Feb 18, 2010)

This is SOOOOO bad.


----------



## BattlePiggy (Jun 5, 2010)

my god, I feel so dirty watching this right now, as if I just raped a a defenseless rabbit


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

Just finished installed Windows 7 (legit this time). Can someone give me cliff notes?


----------



## Nation_Of_Violence (Jun 12, 2009)

LOL, Virgil, I.R.S., and Piper.

LOL Mean Gene and now Dusty.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Mean Gene & Rhodes!!


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Oh for fucks sake.*


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

KnowYourRole said:


> WrestleMania I reference!


Piper always mentions atleast one Mania...


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

I love that Piper quote


----------



## TheLambOfDeth (Mar 18, 2010)

Seriously, you get owned by Rashas Evans, then you agree to this. WTF Rampage?


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

rock needs to interrupt to save "Mr. T" and this show


----------



## ColeStar (Apr 13, 2006)

Amber B said:


> I really feel like I'm back on drugs.....
> 
> This is not right.


You were on drugs and you decided to get off them?

That's not right!


----------



## East (Jun 7, 2010)

Initial mark out over. What the fuck is going on?


----------



## Ph3n0m (Mar 18, 2009)

Am I seeing things right? Are we heading into the last half hour of a big 3 hour special Raw - with Roddy Piper, Virgil and Irwin Schwateverhisnameis all in the ring?

Oh and here comes Dusty too. I love Piper and Dusty but really - last half hour of Raw - what is this promoting in terms of PPV or advancement of any proper storylines?

It's just one big fucking horrible movie plug, is all. Sigh.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

I noticed Bradley Cooper is staying away from this. Smart man.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

What is going on right now?

Nice spine buster actually.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Spine buster was nice.


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

"GO DREAM GO!"


----------



## HardKoR (May 19, 2009)

Holy crap i just went back 15 years.


----------



## jack232 (Jul 14, 2009)

Right. American Dream and Mean Gene are here in a cart. This is getting out of hand. WHO LET RUSSO INTO THE BUILDING????


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Bionic elbow ftw.


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

Rampage!!!


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

I am so confused


----------



## Betty Honest (Mar 21, 2009)

Did he seriously bust out of handcuffs? I hope Rampage is fired from UFC after this. Dana White to fire him for not being able to come back from this kind of embarrassment, please!


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

God Damn, Rampage can throw a Spinebuster!!!


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

This is raising the enternal question, can prowrestling jump the shark?


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

I liked that guy in District 9, fucking prawns!


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Poor Mean Gene, you've gone senile. The world wants to know how the fuck RAW has gotten so bad.


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

This is so much crap.


----------



## ColeStar (Apr 13, 2006)

For a second I legitimately thought "shit, Quinton's dick is swinging out of his jeans"! Then the angle changed and I saw it was his belt.


----------



## Jesse Matthews (Jul 23, 2009)

Rampage to wrestle at mania calling it now


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Do not care how ridiculous this segment is- we just got to hear Roddy Piper and Dusty Rhodes both.


----------



## tbp_tc12 (Jul 23, 2009)

I'm speechless. I don't know what to say.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

Rampage Chokeslam >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> anyone else in the WWE's best move


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

BattlePiggy said:


> my god, I feel so dirty watching this right now, as if I just raped a a defenseless rabbit


You are the best new member ever.
:lmao


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

IF YAAAA WHEEEEEEEEEL

They didn't pay Bradley Cooper to come out and be a part of this nightmare.


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

I don't even know where to begin with that.


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

I wish the crowd wasn't so goddamn silent so that we could hear some "anti RAW" shouts on air by the IWC.

Like, "BOOOOOORING"


----------



## ItsHotInYuma (May 29, 2009)

I was not as excited to see Hot Rod or Dusty as I would have been to see Mr. T! 

Piper did a decent job though.


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

We need a "For the title" chant. Someone in the arena has to be on here


----------



## acdc22287 (Apr 26, 2009)

That was a crap segment


----------



## jack232 (Jul 14, 2009)

FUCK THIS. FUCK FUCK FUCK THIS. Where is Bryan vs Cole? Where is Bourne's push? Where is Punk in his mask? Where is Swagger being annoying about FFW? Seeing Piper is always nice, but seriously, FUUUUCK this show. No build for the PPV at all really, this worse than Survior Series 09.


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

Rampage does a good spinebuster and chokeslam. For a second there though I thought he would forget it wasn't UFC and legit injure Dibiase or Virgil.


----------



## East (Jun 7, 2010)

I am actually glad The Rock isnt here tonight. I'd rather him return on a good night. This is just pathetic. Just under half hour for a main event though?

EDIT: I'm tired.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Couldn't we have just seen Hot Rod beat the shit out of the A Team for being douches?

Half of this RAW has been Wrestlecrap.


----------



## Keezers (Dec 19, 2009)

Everyone pick Mysterio, CM Punk and Swagger can't fall victim to super Cena.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

So this match is going to get 20 + minutes?? This better be good.


----------



## Shivaki (Feb 11, 2008)

Yeah, I should have seen Dusty showing up coming since they were in Florida.

Screw Otunga, Rampage is better.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Been disappointed by a lack of Bradley Cooper, but it's probably for the best that he avoids these trainwreck segments.


----------



## Thrawn3d (Apr 5, 2010)

ItsHotInYuma said:


> I was not as excited to see Hot Rod or Dusty as I would have been to see Mr. T!
> 
> Piper did a decent job though.


That actually would have made a bunch of sense and made that much better. Have the real Mr T come out and release Rampage while everyones back is turned then they wreck shop together.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

So the Road Agents get some time in front of the camera... bless...


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

ikarinokami said:


> This is raising the enternal question, can prowrestling jump the shark?


It can and has


----------



## nWo2010 (Feb 2, 2010)

I guess whoever said, "Rampage Jackson couldn't act his way out of a set of handcuffs" knew what they were talking about. That hulking up and busting out of the "handcuffs" was the most pathetic thing I've seen all year...thanks "Rampage"


----------



## Boss P (Apr 26, 2008)

They figured out a way to make Rampage on RAW...NOT awesome.

Unbelievable.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

That was better than the Jerry Springer Raw segment, at least.


----------



## RandomRage (Dec 4, 2007)

20 minute main event? Yeah right, they will break for commercial during it.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

SPCDRI said:


> Half of this RAW has been Wrestlecrap.



I'd say 3/4 of it has been wrestlecrap.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Please no Rey, i'd love Swagger to get the match!


----------



## RatedR IWC Star (Mar 10, 2010)

this raw has been shit....just utter shit


----------



## Betty Honest (Mar 21, 2009)

Rockhead said:


> IF YAAAA WHEEEEEEEEEL
> 
> They didn't pay Bradley Cooper to come out and be a part of this nightmare.


I think it was more of they couldn't pay him enough to be a part of this. Teddy's wrong, everyone doesn't have a price when it comes to this skit.


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

So I'm guessing I didn't miss anything good?


----------



## DaGhost (Jan 25, 2010)

I think we need to see Cena VS Rey

I mean unlike Cena, Rey does lose many a match at PPV so he will lose anyway but at least he stands a better chance than Punk and Swagger

BTW i am fully expecting it to be a 33/33/33 split on this vote

Who was Truth's Partner and who did they face, i feel asleep right there and woke up to see Drew face Face Hardy


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

Keezers said:


> Everyone pick Mysterio, CM Punk and Swagger can't fall victim to super Cena.


That's what I'm saying
If I have to watch Punk job for Cena I'm going to claw my eyes out


----------



## J-Coke (Mar 17, 2009)

This show is crap, but I just want to see this show go more downhill just for cheap laughs!


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

nWo2010 said:


> I guess whoever said, "Rampage Jackson couldn't act his way out of a set of handcuffs" knew what they were talking about. That hulking up and busting out of the "handcuffs" was the most pathetic thing I've seen all year...thanks "Rampage"


It was all part of an over the top segment.... Believe me, if Rampage wanted to actually throw down in that ring, we would. No one would be standing in that mans way.


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

Slam_It said:


> So I'm guessing I didn't miss anything good?


No. Not at all.

Cena vs either SWAGGAH, Punk or Rey coming up next though.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Slam_It said:


> So I'm guessing I didn't miss anything good?


In 2 1/2 hours you have not missed a single good thing. Been pretty god awful so far.


----------



## Ph3n0m (Mar 18, 2009)

East said:


> I am actually glad The Rock isnt here tonight. I'd rather him return on a good night. This is just pathetic. Just under half hour for a main event though?
> 
> EDIT: I'm tired.


I'm glad he isn't there either, because we'd probably see Show punching someone's teeth out and have Rock come out to the ring with wings attached to pick them up.

I hate to be this negative but considering I was actually excited about Raw from the second I realised it was Monday today - I am bitterly disappointed. Ah well, there's always the ME to make the best of a bad situation, right?


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

At the beginning of this I said I hope I don't waste 3 hours. 
Well I've wasted 2 hrs. and 35 mins. as of now. 
I hope something happens.


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

DaGhost said:


> I think we need to see Cena VS Rey
> 
> I mean unlike Cena, Rey does lose many a match at PPV so he will lose anyway but at least he stands a better chance than Punk and Swagger
> 
> ...


Morrison vs Miz and Ryder


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Big Show is guest host too or what?


----------



## Leechmaster (Jan 25, 2009)

Derek said:


> In 2 1/2 hours you have not missed a single good thing. Been pretty god awful so far.


Reading the results, I'm glad I didn't spend time watching this crap.


----------



## BattlePiggy (Jun 5, 2010)

10/10 guest host for next week


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

OH LOOK BIG SHOW'S HOSTING RAW NEXT WEEK!


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

30 min for the main event? Something has to happen


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Historic Night? Fantastic Night? Cole & King lie!


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

DaGhost said:


> I think we need to see Cena VS Rey
> 
> I mean unlike Cena, Rey does lose many a match at PPV so he will lose anyway but at least he stands a better chance than Punk and Swagger
> 
> ...



Truth's partner was Morrison and they faced Miz and Zach Ryder.

Miz pinned Morrison after the skull crushing finale.


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

The show once again proves that Raw is right down their with Jersey Shore & The Hills as one of the worse TV shows on all of television.


----------



## Dug2356 (Dec 3, 2006)

lmao old people really cant handle computers


----------



## trm301433 (Apr 26, 2010)

Apple is gonna sue WWE lol


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Punk looks like a real life gimp in that mask.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Uh-oh, BEHOLD THE UNDERTAKER KILLER!


----------



## BattlePiggy (Jun 5, 2010)

HE VOTED HE VOTED HE VOTED HURR

I'd love to pimp slap cole right now


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Rey Mysterio: To get to the top...you have to injure the top dog.

God he sounded like a complete douche


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

King computer fail! Cole hits orgasm- 'He voted! He voted! He voted!'


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

virus21 said:


>


MST3K reference almost makes watching even part of this show worth it. 

Almost.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Ah that's why all those guys are on SD... no crowd response... WWE Would like to thank the inventor of editing software.


----------



## alejbr4 (May 31, 2009)

that mask, man dr doom wears cm punk undies


----------



## ItsHotInYuma (May 29, 2009)

DAMN! Swagger's tall!

Punk OWNS!


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

Hahahaha Punk


----------



## Jesse Matthews (Jul 23, 2009)

Id love to have that mask


----------



## Betty Honest (Mar 21, 2009)

Swagger's promo was great  I love that man


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Magsimus said:


> Punk looks like a real life gimp in that mask.


They should be called the BDSM Society!


----------



## mi87keRkO (Jan 31, 2010)

Booyaka Booyaka 3 foot 9


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

XD PUNK!

If John Cena joins SES then everyone must go Straight Edge

Punk is awesome


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Yikes does Punk have a cold sore?


----------



## J-Coke (Mar 17, 2009)

C'mon THWAGGAH!!!


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

BambiKiller said:


> Ah that's why all those guys are on SD... no crowd response... WWE Would like to thank the inventor of editing software.


Well if you paid good money to see a good episode but you receive shit, I'd be silent too..In fact, I would have left a long time ago and headed to South Beach.


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

Wow Rey's short.


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

*Remembers the last cm punk vs cena match*

FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

When they decided to forget the "Wrestling" part of World Wrestling Entertainment, did they all get messed up on meth and Vimto before they could figure what else they'd focus on?


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

LOL now go away....


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Why did Swagger just call Cena the face of the company? I mean he _is_, but isn't he a heel? :side:


----------



## Dug2356 (Dec 3, 2006)

Holy **** Now thats a POP


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Jim cornette just marked for cena in the crowd


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

20 minute main event...is this wwe!?!?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Wow Mysterio is so damn small  And Gallows looks gay with his man crush and shoulder rubbing of Punk.*


----------



## ItsHotInYuma (May 29, 2009)

There's actually someone dressed up like IRS in the crowd! I have officially seen it all!


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Worst Raw since 12/21, featuring Little People's Court, which also emanated from Florida. Creative team doesn't even meet up for the Florida Raws, they're too busy having fun outside. They just put it together at the last minute.


----------



## RandomRage (Dec 4, 2007)

Swag said:


> 30 min for the main event? Something has to happen


Lots of time for commercial breaks. Irish Whip, clothesline, roll out of ring, glare, commercial break. WE'LL BE RIGHT BACK!


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

'Opponent of your choosing' more lies!!!!


----------



## Thrawn3d (Apr 5, 2010)

If you wear Jorts out in public where I live people will pretty much rag on you all night.


----------



## Boss Monster (Feb 19, 2006)

Knew it.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

WOOT WOOT!! PUNK GOES!!


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

CM Punk?

Holy shit he won?


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

wooooow


----------



## tbp_tc12 (Jul 23, 2009)

Yessssssssss


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

No. Fucking. Way.

Poor Punk has to job again.


----------



## trip (Apr 13, 2003)

Surely rey..? Oh noes.


----------



## Dug2356 (Dec 3, 2006)

the iwc won one


----------



## Keezers (Dec 19, 2009)

Gee, wonder who will win.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Ah man, I didn't wanna see Punk lose to Orange.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

CM Punk won?.. The WWE Universe are geniuses. 

Now we get to see Punk job!


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

OH WOW ITS A THREE WAY TIE DURR 


FUCK YEAH PUNK
The IWC did well here. Wow.


----------



## alejbr4 (May 31, 2009)

god damnit punk is gonna get squashed


----------



## J-Coke (Mar 17, 2009)

THE IWC PREVAILS!


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

This makes it seem legit for the first time tonight.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

:lmao

More Luke Gallows airtime FTW.


----------



## Thrawn3d (Apr 5, 2010)

I am absolutely shocked, amazed and really happy right now.


----------



## East (Jun 7, 2010)

YES! Will hopefully be a brilliant main event.


----------



## jack232 (Jul 14, 2009)

This could be worth watching, definitely.


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

:lmao CM Punk is probably gonna go 0-3 against SUPERMAN!


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

wow cm punk won...they could not do rey their 2 biggest faces, they could not face each other...and god here comes cm punk to carry cena for the next 18 minutes


----------



## watchme (Dec 15, 2009)

interference from the masked man and we get to see identity im calling it


----------



## Leechmaster (Jan 25, 2009)

No, I don't want Punk to job to Cena for a third time.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Mister Hands said:


> When they decided to forget the "Wrestling" part of World Wrestling Entertainment, did they all get messed up on meth and Vimto before they could figure what else they'd focus on?


Jeff got them all hooked before he left!


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

FUUUUUUUUUCKKKKKKKK!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BattlePiggy (Jun 5, 2010)

john cena vs cm punk in a BDSM match is the only way to save this episode.


----------



## why (May 6, 2003)

is this rigged? rey didnt win? Are they trying to save that match for ppv or something?


----------



## Ph3n0m (Mar 18, 2009)

At last, a surprise result to the votes that I can get on board with. If Punk leaves this match with a victory or just the upperhand in general, I will forget about the dance offs and A-team shit and praise this Raw's creative direction lol. I'm such a fucking hypocrite.


----------



## Mizaniac (Feb 9, 2010)

Thats shocking, hopefully a Punk win via masked man.


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

Man how badass would it be if Cena joined the Society with Punk as heel


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Ah, Punk, good choice.

King is such a tool for choosing Rey.


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

I'm shocked atm


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

Dug2356 said:


> the iwc won one


Say that again when the "OH NOEZ CM PUNK JOBBED TO SUPERMAN AGAIN1!!1!1" bitchfest begins.


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

Oh crap i voted for Punk thinking he wouldn't win the poll. I hope he doesn't get squashed.


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

can't wait for the cm punk is burried threads.


----------



## TheLambOfDeth (Mar 18, 2010)

Forget this, if I have to see Punk job to Cena i'll kill someone...especially after this night of how everything was. I FINALLY want to see Rey in a match, and of course now of all times he doesn't win a popuulaity conest...really?


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Who has a worse record in recent history, CM Punk or Chris Jericho?


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

I have a feeling Cena might take the mask off.


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

Omega_VIK said:


> Ah, Punk, good choice.
> 
> King is such a tool for choosing Rey.


There are many tools on here on Punk's dick, happily stroking it as if the man has no flaws.


----------



## Shivaki (Feb 11, 2008)

Now Ladies and Gents, will Cena over come the odds and win against Punk with 2 or 3 by his side? We will find out very soon!


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

I'm actually surprised by this.

The IWC finally comes through! I was getting worried after seeing some of the earlier results.


----------



## J-Coke (Mar 17, 2009)

What a great way to end the night! Punk will job to Cena and the IWC will have nightmares!! Vince is smiling somewhere!


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

come on pepsi plunge on cena


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

I was surprised Rey got out voted, oh yeah i forgot this whole show has been FIXED!


----------



## HardKoR (May 19, 2009)

I would rather see punk, he could actually win, but even if he loses, its still better than teenee tiny Rey.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

*Sits back and waits for the forum-riot that occurs when CM Punk loses*


----------



## Betty Honest (Mar 21, 2009)

I was actually expecting Rey Rey to win. Glad its Punk. I freakin' hate Rey


----------



## ItsHotInYuma (May 29, 2009)

Don't worry everyone. Cena will once again overcome all odds. You hear this crowd??? He'll AA Gallows, the masked man AND Serena en route to making Punk tap to the STF then he'll remove Punk's mask!


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Damn why did you vote for punk he doesn't need anymore L


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

Sometimes I think WWE *TRYS* to piss off IWC


----------



## chnwh (Jun 26, 2007)

This COULD save the evening


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Is he gonna get 5 Moves of Doomed?

Are they gonna make him job that bad?


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

I really, really, _really_ hate saying this, but the Straight Edge Society is beginning to completely fall apart in terms of credibility. I think a blindfolded Rey Mysterio could beat them all up with one of his arms tied behind his back ala Edge/Orton; Punk is veering into ostentatious comedic value with his mask; Punk's promo on Cena was a recycling of his promo(s) on Mysterio. 

This stable needs a pretty huge shot in the arm right about now to be perfectly honest and objective.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

"You Can't Wrestle" chants for whom??


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

"You can't wrestle"???????????
I know they aren't saying that to Punk????


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

this crowd is dumb.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Damn strong Anti-Cena crowd there. "You Can't Wrestle!" Chants lol


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

You can't wrestle chants lol! Poor Cena.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

the return of the "you can't wrestle" chants


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

IWC wins? No, WWE won't give you title vs title, and not face vs face. Punk has nothing to lose, and that's why he's in the match simple as....


----------



## Boss Monster (Feb 19, 2006)

Who are they saying can't wrestle?


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

SMH......


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

the crowd is eating Cena alive
its the kids vs the haters


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

i dont like this whole C nation thing


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Does the crowd even know who they think can't wrestle?


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Betty Honest said:


> I was actually expecting Rey Rey to win. Glad its Punk. I freakin' hate Rey


me too sometimes. his voice is annoying.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

This crowd is smart. CM Punk _can't_ wrestle.


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

does cm punks ring attire match the bella twins?!!?


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

The Monster's Boss said:


> Who are they saying can't wrestle?


Can't believe you just asked that...


----------



## RatedRudy (Dec 12, 2009)

this crowd is so fucking weird, so they give Christian no reaction and give morrison a huge pop and then start chanting "you cant' wrestle" to either punk or cena, WTF is the matter with these retards


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Lol at Punk's reaction to the you can't wrestle chants.


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

The Striker said:


> Does the crowd even know who they think can't wrestle?


Nope.


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

Iam confused on who there saying cant wrestle. seems like a pro cena crowd.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

ItsHotInYuma said:


> Don't worry everyone. Cena will once again overcome all odds. You hear this crowd??? He'll AA Gallows, the masked man AND Serena en route to making Punk tap to the STF then he'll remove Punk's mask!


*One can only hope so.*


----------



## ColeStar (Apr 13, 2006)

Wow, the whining began even before the match did. I find it astounding that there are still so many people who have not reconciled themselves to the fact that *JOHN CENA WINS MATCHES* and *IS LIKELY TO DEFEAT YOUR FAVOURITE WRESTLERS*.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

JeremyCB23 said:


> does cm punks ring attire match the bella twins?!!?


They musta had some material left, no point wasting it!


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

The Monster's Boss said:


> Who are they saying can't wrestle?


I'm going to assume Cena

If anyone thinks Punk can't wrestle they should literally kill themselves


----------



## ItsHotInYuma (May 29, 2009)

Serena's good at "obstructing vision" with that enourmous rack...


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Rice9999 said:


> This crowd is smart. CM Punk _can't_ wrestle.


i hope that's sarcasm.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

chnwh said:


> This COULD save the evening


Only Jesus could save this night, and well, WWE would have hyped his coming weeks in advance and Vince would have shown up to say he beat his dad in a match with HBK.


----------



## trip (Apr 13, 2003)

paddypower


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

God, I just knew this show reminded me of the December 14 Slammy's show. I don't see Punk tapping to Cena in about a minute in the main event, though.


----------



## RandomRage (Dec 4, 2007)

Chris22 said:


> They musta had some material left, no point wasting it!


I dunno, one of those Bellas is kinda chunky.


----------



## J-Coke (Mar 17, 2009)

I thought they chanted "You're an asshole" towards CM Punk! That's the only explanation to his reaction.


----------



## Ph3n0m (Mar 18, 2009)

[dream world]

Imagine the masked man popped up and Rock Bottomed Cena... stood at his head for the People's Elbow - taking the mask off instead of a elbow pad and it's THE ROCK. lol.

[/dream world]


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*In the new Karate Kid movie, instead of wax on, wax off I noticed jacket on... jacket off. 

Are you fucking kidding me? Jacket off? Seriously. 


Good lord.*


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

They're cheering for Cena pretty loudly. 
But then there were You can't wrestle chants that were pretty loud. 
I'm going to guess that they are chanting it to CM Punk, which is just too dumb.
This crowd deserved this terrible episode.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

I love it when the main event gets interrupted multiple times for shaving cream commercials.


----------



## RandomRage (Dec 4, 2007)

WutChagoNAdoBrothA said:


> I'm going to assume Cena
> 
> If anyone thinks Punk can't wrestle they should literally kill themselves


Punk cant wrestle the boring-ass WWE style, does that count?


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

LadyCroft said:


> *In the new Karate Kid movie, instead of wax on, wax off I noticed jacket on... jacket off.
> 
> Are you fucking kidding me? Jacket off? Seriously.
> 
> ...


You have a sick mind. :O


----------



## TheRealThing (Jan 23, 2008)

LadyCroft said:


> *In the new Karate Kid movie, instead of wax on, wax off I noticed jacket on... jacket off.
> 
> Are you fucking kidding me? Jacket off? Seriously.
> 
> ...


*Early reviews say that it's better than expected.*


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

SPCDRI said:


> I love it when the main event gets interrupted multiple times for shaving cream commercials.


I wish Punk would watch one of them.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Serena and lil kicks!


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

LadyCroft said:


> *In the new Karate Kid movie, instead of wax on, wax off I noticed jacket on... jacket off.
> 
> Are you fucking kidding me? Jacket off? Seriously.
> 
> ...


:lmao


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

cena hulking up


----------



## Twister Of Fate (Oct 29, 2009)

Ph3n0m said:


> [dream world]
> 
> Imagine the masked man popped up and Rock Bottomed Cena... stood at his head for the People's Elbow - taking the mask off instead of a elbow pad and it's THE ROCK. lol.
> 
> [/dream world]


Well, The Rock DID appear at the MTV Movie Awards last night with a shaved head.


----------



## trm301433 (Apr 26, 2010)

what the fuck is a cenation


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

MARK [email protected]@!#@!!


----------



## Dug2356 (Dec 3, 2006)

BARRETT!!!


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Caesar WCWR said:


> There are many tools on here on Punk's dick, happily stroking it as if the man has no flaws.


Lol, He's CM Jesus. Of course he doesn't have any flaws. But in all seriousness, anyone who can wrestle and/or speak on mic will have those fans, that's expected. Jericho, Miz, Randy Orton, Rock, Stone Cold, etc. are examples of this.


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

WADEE


----------



## J-Coke (Mar 17, 2009)

FIVE MOVES OF PREDICTABLE DOOM!


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

WADE BARRETT!


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Who the fuck?!


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Wade Barrett!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

DX-Superkick said:


> Only Jesus could save this night, and well, WWE would have hyped his coming weeks in advance and Vince would have shown up to say he beat his dad in a match with HBK.


Are Edith and lillian garcia somehow related?


----------



## Mizaniac (Feb 9, 2010)

WADE BARRETT!!


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

BARRET!!


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

BARRETT!~


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

NXT rookies?

what the hell is going on?


----------



## Keezers (Dec 19, 2009)

Hells yeah!! NXT invasion!!


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

OMFG

WTF?!


----------



## Jesse Matthews (Jul 23, 2009)

Who the hell is that dude??


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

Woah wtf? NXT alliance!


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Ok, this is pretty sick!


----------



## Dug2356 (Dec 3, 2006)

NXT INVASION


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

NXT STABLE FUCK YES FUCK YES FUCK YES


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Hah the black Cena is out there!


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

NXT FTW. 

Tarver looks so badass.


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

WTF is going on


----------



## why (May 6, 2003)

what the hell


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Barrett!! Tarver!! Danielson!! Gotta Love This!!


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

MTFO at this


----------



## J-Coke (Mar 17, 2009)

OMG ITZ WIDE BAHRUTT!!!


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Cena is going to own them all.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

NXT vs WWE??


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

what the fuck?!


----------



## Boss Monster (Feb 19, 2006)

HOLLLYYY SHITTTT


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

The Attack of NXT.. OH SHI-


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

All the rookies? like wtf?!


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

otonga knocked out the ref first thing ever i liked him doing


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

SuperCena coming soon.


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

THEY ALL MAD


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

HOLLLLY SHITTTTT!!!!!!


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

MARK OUT!!!!!


----------



## Thrawn3d (Apr 5, 2010)

SES and Cena just got fed to a bunch of scrubs.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Ok that was kinda cool.


----------



## tbp_tc12 (Jul 23, 2009)

This is unbelievable.


----------



## HardKoR (May 19, 2009)

OK Proof young and cena aren't the same person.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

Well , at least Punk didn't have to job to Cena

there may just be a god


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

FUCK YES!!!!


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

This is soo awesome. Nice to see unity within NXT season 1.


----------



## break_down.exe (Feb 1, 2010)

lolwut? SHOCKING SWERVE. Doesn't really make sense that the faces are attacking him too...


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Wow, did not see this coming. Surprise, surprise.


----------



## Boss Monster (Feb 19, 2006)

Superman will prevail.


----------



## TheRealThing (Jan 23, 2008)

*I'm not quite sure what this is, but it's damn awesome.*


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Okay, this is pretty cool.*


----------



## why (May 6, 2003)

NWO version 50


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

This is fucking cool!

Now Dragon, go get Cole!!


----------



## Ph3n0m (Mar 18, 2009)

Imagine the hatred for "Super Cena" if he overcomes THESE odds lol.

What is this anyway - the dejected rookies trying to make an impact and earn contracts?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

This is fucking great.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

FUCK YES! OWN STRIKER!


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Forget the NWO....it's NXT!!


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Striker taken out by a rookie!


----------



## Keezers (Dec 19, 2009)

Lol Sheffeild knocking out Striker.
WHAT IT DO


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL, THIS IS EPIC!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ItsHotInYuma (May 29, 2009)

THIS....IS...AWESOME!!!!


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

DUDE NXT

OMG DANIEL BRYAN TO KICK COLES HEAD IN OH SHIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Danielson seems pissed at Cena.

I hope they save Cole for Danielson.


----------



## TheLambOfDeth (Mar 18, 2010)

Ok, Raw has offically become awesome.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

I AM MARKING SO HARD RIGHT NOW!
NXT TAKE OVER!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Ok my cooter is twittering.


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

What the damn fuck is going on?


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

WHAT THE SHIT????


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

everyones a heel today!


----------



## BattlePiggy (Jun 5, 2010)

beat the shit out of cole and this will be my favorite episode ever.


----------



## East (Jun 7, 2010)

HOLY SHIT THIS IS AWESOME.


----------



## 3030 (Sep 9, 2009)

NXT is just awesome in every way man.


----------



## KaylaLynn (Dec 21, 2008)

Love it!


----------



## Thrawn3d (Apr 5, 2010)

Wow, they beat up King. Ill admit this got pretty good.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

BEST END TO THE WORST SHOW EVER


----------



## Boss Monster (Feb 19, 2006)

HOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK


----------



## why (May 6, 2003)

holy shit.. nxt is taking over


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

did some random fan just ring the bell?


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

This is one of the greatest Raw endings I have ever seen.


----------



## SarcasmoBlaster (Nov 14, 2008)

I haven't said this in awhile about RAW:


Holy fuck this is awesome.


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

This is fantastic


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

This is the greatest thing I've ever seen in my life.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

HOLY ADVERTISEMENTS!


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

lol @ the Darren Young fail! Fuck this whole ending is a fail really!


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

NXT is pissed off at how awful Raw was tonight.


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

HOLY SHIT!


----------



## Keezers (Dec 19, 2009)

Lol little Justin Roberts getting beat down.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

I'M MARKING THE FUCK OUT RIGHT NOW!!!!!


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

QUICK !! SOMEONE THROW A CHAIR LEG THROUGH MICHAEL COLE'S HEART !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jetsonic (Nov 25, 2006)

daniel get cole!!


----------



## TheLambOfDeth (Mar 18, 2010)

This segment is funnier than any guest host they've had.


----------



## axl626 (May 11, 2010)

Why are they all heels? Daniels can pull it off but can Gabriel? It just doesn't make sense... unless they're pulling a Rikishi! Hoy shit! They're doing it for The Rock!


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

lol you hear that scream


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

GREATEST ENDING EVER!!!!!!


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Danielson!!! FTW!!


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

This is getting kind of disturbing rofl.


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

holy shit at wade


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Damn, these dudes are causin' a fuckin' *RIOT!!!*


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Wow....


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

:lmao


----------



## RKO1988 (Jul 25, 2008)

tight, this is some attitude era shit right here.


----------



## J-Coke (Mar 17, 2009)

THIS IS SO AWESOME! I thought Cena would give them all FU's one on top of the other, but I like this better! 

NXT SEASON 1 FOR LIFE! THEY MUST REALLY HATE SEASON 2!


----------



## Leechmaster (Jan 25, 2009)

What in the blue fuck?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*wow... this is cool as hell!*


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

Glad I tuned in for the last part.

:lmao Danielson killing the ring announcer.


----------



## alejbr4 (May 31, 2009)

wow this reminds me when hall n nash took all the wcw crew out


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

I Don't know what the hell is going on but still it's fucking awesome.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

They are really fucking shit up


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

I.... I have never seen anything like it.


Poor Justin Roberts though...


----------



## Portugoose (Mar 30, 2010)

TV PG!!!


----------



## ColeStar (Apr 13, 2006)

Save_Us_NXT


----------



## ItsHotInYuma (May 29, 2009)

Dude, Tarver needs to change those shiny pants but he just looks AWESOME!


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

BARRETTS GONNA PIN CENA FOR THE BELT


----------



## Ninja Rush (Dec 31, 2009)

Bret Hart enlisted the NXT Rookies to help him destroy the set.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Don't get too excited. They're just working as the ring crew. Show's over.


----------



## tbp_tc12 (Jul 23, 2009)

Im sitting here in complete shock.


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

omg tarver knocked someone out!


----------



## Ph3n0m (Mar 18, 2009)

Ahh I get it now - the guys on NXT who lost get consellation jobs - ring crew! I guess no one told them they have to wait until the show goes off air...


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

What is this? Changing rooms?


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

axl626 said:


> Why are they all heels? Daniels can pull it off but can Gabriel? It just doesn't make sense... unless they're pulling a Rikishi! Holy shit! *They're doing it for The Rock*!


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## chnwh (Jun 26, 2007)

WTF??


----------



## TheLambOfDeth (Mar 18, 2010)

All I need to see is Barrett spary paint NXT on Cena.


----------



## Morcombe (Jan 26, 2009)

man this is boring


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

um what the fuck just happened?


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

omg did i wake up in the attitude era, holy s. take about a right turn out of no where. omg


----------



## alejbr4 (May 31, 2009)

ya know also adding that one of the nxt shirts was the nwo logo style


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Holy fuck Darren Young and Cena. :lmao


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

JUST FINISH WITH THE CATTLE MUTILATION AND I CAN DIE HAPPY!!


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

CENA JUST CLOTHESLINED CENA


----------



## break_down.exe (Feb 1, 2010)

OMG PLEASE PUT CENA IN THE CATTLE MUTILATION


----------



## Keezers (Dec 19, 2009)

CENA ON CENA VIOLENCE


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

would have made more sense for them to be in street clothes, what no one notices 8 guys in speedos?


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Man this ending is volumes of awesome. Who would have thought there was a saving grace to this show?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Cena just got clotheslined by his Bizarro twin.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

WTF is this


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*NXT has invaded RAW and I love it *


----------



## Postage (Jun 20, 2007)

This is the greatest thing ever :lmao


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

COME OUT THE ROCK!!


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

THIS. OWNS.


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

So every NXT wrestler is a heel? It doesn't work imo.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Punk is so dumb....


----------



## why (May 6, 2003)

damn this is awesome


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

THIS IS FUCKING AWESOME!!!


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Punk helping Cena? Shit is getting real interesting.


----------



## Boss Monster (Feb 19, 2006)

THIS IS A FUCKING MASTERPIECE


----------



## ItsHotInYuma (May 29, 2009)

Invasion Angle 2.0!


----------



## fiftyonepercent (Apr 13, 2010)

NXT the new NWO


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

I thought that one guy was Batista for a minute


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

NXT World Order taking over Raw.


----------



## dawgs101 (Feb 15, 2009)

YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS AWEEOSMEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

invasion storyline part 2


----------



## break_down.exe (Feb 1, 2010)

wtf was Punk trying to save Cena or just attack his rookie?


----------



## East (Jun 7, 2010)

Best ending of Raw in years.


----------



## Morcombe (Jan 26, 2009)

bring out kane to curbstomp them


----------



## gilgamesh (Nov 27, 2009)

This has suddenly turned into the BEST Raw ever. LOL @ Cena.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Punk and Danielson interaction means I'm marking out lol. I don't know what's going on, but I absolutely love it.


----------



## RandomRage (Dec 4, 2007)

Three hours of shit.


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

did the wwe rehire vince russo? cause this is making no sense.


----------



## Cricetus (Jan 4, 2009)

WHAT THE FUCK IS GOING ON


I love this.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Heel or Face, they don't give a fuck!!!


----------



## Thrawn3d (Apr 5, 2010)

Shouldnt the locker room be emptying out right now?


----------



## KH Diplomats (Mar 19, 2006)

Best ending to RAW!!!....(this year)


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

So the entire Smackdown and RAW roster is okay with rookies taking over the show, and killing Cena in ring?

What?


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Danielson: YOU ARE NOT BETTER THAN ME!!! DAMN RIGHT


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

YOU ARE NOT BETTER THAN ME!!!


----------



## ItsHotInYuma (May 29, 2009)

DAniel Bryan the mastermind???


----------



## RKO1988 (Jul 25, 2008)

look at how hard the canvas is underneath?!?!?!? fuck i feel sorry for these dudes.


----------



## J-Coke (Mar 17, 2009)

KICK HIS HEAD IN BRYAN!!


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

THE NWO IS BACK


----------



## TheRealThing (Jan 23, 2008)

_*KICKED HIS FUCKING HEAD IN.*_


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Danielson just spat on cena!!!


----------



## fiftyonepercent (Apr 13, 2010)

Good to see the RAW locker room not giving a shit about their SHOW...


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Holy shit at Danielson spitting on Cena. Never thought I'd see that in a million years.


----------



## DaGreatest (Sep 27, 2005)

CENA GOT HIS FUCKING HEAD KICKED IN!!!!!


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Shame the whole roster didnt cme out where is the GM when you need him 


Kane, Rey, Bourne and a few other faces coudlve done.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

Cena is obv going to get up , shoulder block them all. Give them all the AA... stack them all up on top of each other and pin them.

duh


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

He just spit on Cena wow. Best end to Raw all year?


----------



## Leechmaster (Jan 25, 2009)

He kicked his head in!!!


----------



## TheLambOfDeth (Mar 18, 2010)

Ok, this is going on longer than expected.


----------



## Morcombe (Jan 26, 2009)

you know people go on and on about how cena is superman but i think he has ended 90% of Raw 2010 getting beatdown at the end.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Good to see Cena get his ass kicked though.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

cena, you just got your FUCKIN HEAD kicked in


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

so next week Raw roster takes out NXT? that would be fucking hilarious


----------



## doughboy123 (Jun 11, 2005)

wtf nxt taking over? wheres the raw/smackdown roster. whoever wrote this ending is stupid


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

HE JUST KICKED HIS FUCKING HEAD IN!!!!


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

Has Cena taken everyone one's finisher?


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

why is wade barret down if he won nxt?


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Bryan Danielson has just upheld is promise to hit Cena in the ear that he made at his last WWE show. 

This would make a lot more sense if Barrett wasn't with them, but I guess he needs something to do.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

*THIS IS ORGASMIC!!!!*


----------



## gilgamesh (Nov 27, 2009)

I would have waited ten hours or hey, thirty hours straight for this!


----------



## ItsHotInYuma (May 29, 2009)

Crowd popping for GAbirel's 450!


----------



## 193503 (Feb 14, 2010)

BEST RAW ENDING EVER!


----------



## J-Coke (Mar 17, 2009)

BRYAN KICKED CENA'S F'N HEAD IN! 

THIS IS OVERKILL! BAH GAWD CENA IS DEAD!


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

This... his is incredible. NWO-like intrigue. Fuck.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Evan Bourne should have tried to help!


----------



## kanechampion (Feb 17, 2006)

how stupid is this. no one from raw roster comes out. what a stupid ending. no wonder wwe sucks now


----------



## markiz2001 (Sep 29, 2005)

OMG!!! OMG!!! OMG!!

*rubbing eyes*

did i just see bryan danielson kicking john cena's head in???


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I'm glad Cole is not on the mic to ruin this.*


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Love Gabriel's 450 splash!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

God Forget: The Band, MEM, nWo, etc

THIS IS NXT!!


----------



## Betty Honest (Mar 21, 2009)

Really, everyone is enjoying this? It doesn't make sense. I mean wtf is happening? Its like an 8 man heel turn. Maybe if Barrett wasn't involved it'd make a little more sense, but really? Going after Cena/Punk I kinda-only-sorta-not-really understand, but why ransack the place?


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

look at cena :lmao


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

DX-Superkick said:


> Evan Bourne should have tried to help!


To get killed by eight other guys?


----------



## Portugoose (Mar 30, 2010)

"This is for making us enter to that lame 'Wild and Young' music!"


----------



## Ravenz_Rulz (Jun 15, 2003)

Is it safe to say that the NXT are the ones that sent Undertaker in a vegetative state lol


----------



## Ph3n0m (Mar 18, 2009)

If this is going to be a stable, please, PLEASE tell me their theme isn't going to be the ultra gay "WE.. ARE.. YOUNG AND WILDDD"


----------



## ColeStar (Apr 13, 2006)

Personally, I'm happy to have endured the first 2 1/2 hours of crap in order to view that ending. THat is truly the best thing I have seen on Raw in a very, very long time. Awesome.


----------



## gilgamesh (Nov 27, 2009)

LOL @ Cena getting gangraped. Did Cole make a run for it, lol, where the fuck is he?


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

Where did Serena go? They didn't take her out too surely.


----------



## TheLambOfDeth (Mar 18, 2010)

Ok, this better be an on-going storyline.


----------



## Morcombe (Jan 26, 2009)

so the WWE superstars must enjoy seeing thur show being hijacked.

you'd think the faces would have ran out to help.

a massive brawl woulda been much better than that.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

As fucking awesome as that shit was, WWE could have just ruined the whole thing if they played the NXT theme while they exited :lmao


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Cena better not even get up to his knees before it's over. 
I like Tarver's mask thing. 

This is just soooooooooooooooo awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
It feels so cool without announcers.


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

The only thing this does is undo all the guys' alignments, as well as Daniel's Bryan's *supposed* faceish run against Miz and Cole. Not sure if this was ideal, but it did own nonetheless.


----------



## Thrawn3d (Apr 5, 2010)

LadyCroft said:


> *I'm glad Cole is not on the mic to ruin this.*


Yeah I think the silence with no commentary makes it that much better.


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

:lmao at the kid scremaing "Mr. King".


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

bboy is crying in a corner or shitting his pants right now.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

OK they made more Impact in 10 minutes that they ever did on 16 weeks of NXT!


----------



## Keezers (Dec 19, 2009)

I swear this could be the start of a great stable.
God help them if they come out to WWWEEEE ARE WIIIILD AND YOUUUNG


----------



## The Great One- (Jun 17, 2006)

! COME ON KING ROFL


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Betty Honest said:


> Really, everyone is enjoying this? It doesn't make sense. I mean wtf is happening? Its like an 8 man heel turn. Maybe if Barrett wasn't involved it'd make a little more sense, but really? Going after Cena/Punk I kinda-only-sorta-not-really understand, but why ransack the place?


*Honestly, Betty. I loved it.*


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

MR. KING!


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

BRYAN DANIELSON


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

LadyCroft said:


> *I'm glad Cole is not on the mic to ruin this.*


lol so true

"A Vintage NXT run in and destroy everything attack"


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Jesus, look at the destruction!!!

I can't wait 'til next week!!!


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

I don't know what we're supposed to get from this? It's just 8 men in undies on some sort of rabble. It's cringe worthy to watch.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

NXT took out Taker.

What a fantastic ending to an otherwise terrible show.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

The NXT wrestlers have been possessed by Jim Cornette and the IWC to get revenge on Cena.


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

THAT'S HOW YOU FUCKING END A SHOW. THAT'S HOW YOU PUT OVER A NEW GENERATION. 

Shame about the rest of the show. :side:


----------



## why (May 6, 2003)

even super cena couldn't do anything


----------



## ItsHotInYuma (May 29, 2009)

How appropriate is this?? NXT just put the exclamation point that RAw sucks by capping off the sorriest ASS episode with a thorough beatdown of their champion! CLASSIC! WRESTLING ORGASM!!


----------



## SarcasmoBlaster (Nov 14, 2008)

BAH GAWD! Daniel Bryan, NO! NO! DAMMIT!


DAMN HIM! BAH GAWD, CENA IS DOWN!


----------



## gilgamesh (Nov 27, 2009)

"Mr. King?" hahahaha at the kids crying


----------



## Betty Honest (Mar 21, 2009)

:lmao of that woman! I wish I knew how to make gifs!

It's still real to her, dammit!


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

Tarver got the best "look" of NXT, looks like a black bandit or some shit :lmao


----------



## PaulHBK (Dec 9, 2008)

Wow! Im speechless. Never seen anything like it.


----------



## Rising (Jul 19, 2007)

one of the best endings


----------



## irishboy109 (Dec 15, 2008)

Betty Honest said:


> Really, everyone is enjoying this? It doesn't make sense. I mean wtf is happening? Its like an 8 man heel turn. Maybe if Barrett wasn't involved it'd make a little more sense, but really? Going after Cena/Punk I kinda-only-sorta-not-really understand, but why ransack the place?


I gotta agree on this. I mean, i'm intrigued, yes. But characters like Bryan turning heel right now just doesn't make sense


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

NXT planning on just leaving thru the backstage area or what?


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

It didn't quite save the show but the ending was fantastic, I'm so glad WWE is doing something that has me interested.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

TheLambOfDeth said:


> Ok, this better be an on-going storyline.


nope, next week it will be back to business as usual as if this never happened


----------



## Thrawn3d (Apr 5, 2010)

Shoot to a little kid crying his eyes out. :shocked:


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

FUCKING BEST RAW ENDING EVERRRR!!!


----------



## icehouse (May 4, 2007)

I love watching the kids superhero Cena get dismantled.


----------



## Ravenz_Rulz (Jun 15, 2003)

Magsimus said:


> NXT took out Taker.
> 
> What a fantastic ending to an otherwise terrible show.




Yep, NXT took out Undertaker

it's going to set up to an eventual stable of Cena, Punk, Kane, Undertaker, etc... vs NXT


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Get up Cena, noOoOoOooooOOOO!!!!!!!!


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*The kids yelling for Cena to get up is priceless. *


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

Caesar WCWR said:


> The only thing this does is undo all the guys' alignments, as well as Daniel's Bryan's *supposed* faceish run against Miz and Cole. Not sure if this was ideal, but it did own nonetheless.


Actually it could play into it because now it extends to everyone, not just those two. Got to say it was an awesome ending.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

*CM PUNK SHALL BATHE IN THE TEARS OF CENA MARKS !!*


----------



## J-Coke (Mar 17, 2009)

nXt = Stable of the Decade, but it's a damn good one!


----------



## alejbr4 (May 31, 2009)

Magsimus said:


> NXT took out Taker.
> 
> What a fantastic ending to an otherwise terrible show.


if that were the case, that would be the start to one of the most epic storylines ever


----------



## break_down.exe (Feb 1, 2010)

So did anyone notice if Cole got attacked as well? If not, I'm totally calling that he orchestrated this attack somehow and is going to manage the NXT stable.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

I love how Cole ran away when the shit started going down. He knew he'd get an epic ass-kicking if he hung around lol.

Danielson telling Cena "You're not better than me," then kicking him in the head and spitting on him is just fantastic.

I still have no clue what this is all about, but if you did notice, all the guys had yellow and black armbands that said "N" on them.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

NxtWO just kill the PG Era


----------



## Boss Monster (Feb 19, 2006)

I can't believe what I just saw.


----------



## KH Diplomats (Mar 19, 2006)

LMAO at the guy's face


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Some kid was actually calling for Mr.T lol!


----------



## TheLambOfDeth (Mar 18, 2010)

LOL at the camera shots of people shaking their heads in disgust.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Matt Striker looks wasted :lmao


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

That fan is awesome. :lmao


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

LOL @ the Cena fan crying


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

GOOD GAWD ALL MIGHTY, THEY BROKE HIM IN HALF!!!!


----------



## kanechampion (Feb 17, 2006)

that was so stupid


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

SarcasmoBlaster said:


> BAH GAWD! Daniel Bryan, NO! NO! DAMMIT!
> 
> 
> DAMN HIM! BAH GAWD, CENA IS DOWN!


I knew something was missing, and you nailed it.


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

*leg twitch*

Imagine now... "NO CHANCE"


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

I guess the RAW Creative Team lost the bottle of Valium they take once a week because this is too fucking awesome to be true.


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

Horrible show, AMAZING ending.


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

NXT made this seem like a legit attack. Holy fuck look at the place!


----------



## East (Jun 7, 2010)

That was just anazing. XD


----------



## gilgamesh (Nov 27, 2009)

I can't stop laughing.


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

Man that would have been the perfect time for te rock to save cena. Regardless great ending.


Striker's face was priceless

this team nxt is really good. I hope they put out taker


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

That was awesome.


----------



## Funkyd (Apr 8, 2009)

It's the armbands controlling them!


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

ColeStar said:


> Personally, I'm happy to have endured the first 2 1/2 hours of crap in order to view that ending. THat is truly the best thing I have seen on Raw in a very, very long time. Awesome.


This. 

I'm not really sure how they're going to explain this or move forward with this, 
but that's what I want and I'm excited and it was awesome!!!!


----------



## Jesse Matthews (Jul 23, 2009)

I guess Evan Bournes push is over


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

I'm fucking speechless.


----------



## PaulHBK (Dec 9, 2008)

I like how they put Cena on a stretcher and say "Fuck everyone else"


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

icehouse said:


> I love watching the kids superhero Cena get dismantled.


I quite enjoy it too i must admit.
They really fucked shit up though!


----------



## havoctrain (Jan 30, 2009)

Best ending I've seen in awhile.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

King is dead


----------



## TheRealThing (Jan 23, 2008)

Where the fuck did Cole run off to?


----------



## RVD 1010 (Feb 9, 2004)

That was the best thing I've seen out of WWE in quite some time, to say the least.


----------



## ItsHotInYuma (May 29, 2009)

LMAO @ these people who are in shock. I honestly didn't think people like that existed anymore. They're cheering them like the NYC firefighters during 9/11! Hilarious!


----------



## Ravenz_Rulz (Jun 15, 2003)

already this is better than the stupid WcW/ECW invastion angle 9 years ago

NXT vs Punk, Cena, and other Raw/Smackdown crew... wait until the fact comes out that they took out Undertaker... Kane is going to be PO'd lol


----------



## axl626 (May 11, 2010)

That was the single best goddamn thing Raw has done in years. Unfortunately, even if this story continues it can only go downhill from here. But damn that was awesome. That's how you do an invasion, plus it gives the NXT losers an in.

Also, did somebody pull Punk in or did he come back to fight? That's a pretty faceish thing if he did.


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

HOW IS THIS PG


----------



## gilgamesh (Nov 27, 2009)

LOL @ Cole making a run for it.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Did that fuckface just give a thumbs up?


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Lol thumbs up.. Super Cena ok.

But seriously a fantastic end to a horrid show. I hope its NXT who beat Taker up.


----------



## The Great One- (Jun 17, 2006)

i thought only in a dream i would see cena get destroyed WOOT


----------



## kanechampion (Feb 17, 2006)

worst 3 hours raw ever


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

And they fuck it all up with Cena doing a thumbs up...


----------



## Betty Honest (Mar 21, 2009)

Omg, some of these fans are effing hilarious!

The keep showing the destruction of the arena like its the end of a battle with bodies strewn everywhere and everything ruined.

I like Matt Striker faking death and King twitching his legs lol

Justin Roberts was choked with his tie, why doesn't he get a stretcher? lol


----------



## East (Jun 7, 2010)

Get up Mr King!


----------



## jetsonic (Nov 25, 2006)

cena is the terminator with his thumb up lol! danielson spitting on cena awesome mark out!


----------



## goodboi117 (May 5, 2008)

OH NO MR KING


----------



## ddog121 (Jun 18, 2008)

that was one the best angles EVER. unbelievabe.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

that was officially the most random thing in the history of the world......i have absolutely no idea what is going on right now lol


----------



## sparrowreal (Feb 1, 2010)

that was the best thing ever better even that the invent of the hamburguer fuck cena lol at all the people crying, a freaking classic


----------



## ItsHotInYuma (May 29, 2009)

DAmn...I need a cigarette now.


----------



## Ph3n0m (Mar 18, 2009)

Ah well, an intriguing ending to an otherwise horrific episode of Raw. I kinda thought there was no way some of those guys were going back to development. I guess going with this angle gives them as good a reason as any to get them all onto the shows without demeaning the idea of NXT itself.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Just to put it into perspective: How many times has Cena been laid out so bad that he left on a stretcher?


Only time I can remember is Backlash last year.


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

Bryan as a heel is kinda weird. I mean, he plays the underdog when face but as a heel, I don't know.


----------



## Mizaniac (Feb 9, 2010)

Did Cole run away? 

Awesome ending to a awful show, hopefully this continues on Smackdown and Raw for the next few weeks.


----------



## ODRiley (Sep 9, 2008)

what a terrible RAW..... until that ending. I can safely say GREATEST ENDING TO RAW EVER. Im actually excited right now.


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

NXT 4 LYFE


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

LOL
2 hours and 55 minutes of pure horse shit 

totally worth seeing Cena marks in tears


10/10 Raw imo


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

KingCrash said:


> Glad I tuned in for the last part.
> 
> :lmao Danielson killing the ring announcer.


Someone needs to make a gif of that shit.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Would've been ncie for pyros to explode, and have Kane, Rey, Christian, Henry, Bourne and MVP come out.



NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO.... Justin ROberts :lmao


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

It was just so damn random, nobody ever saw it coming.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

This is definitely interesting.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Amber B said:


> Did that fuckface just give a thumbs up?


:lmao


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

break_down.exe said:


> So did anyone notice if Cole got attacked as well? If not, I'm totally calling that he orchestrated this attack somehow and is going to manage the NXT stable.


that would be genius if cole and bryan was behind this.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

That was fucking amazing. I can't wait for next week. Though, this in no way at all makes up for the rest of the show.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

That ending was EPIC!!!!


----------



## Cricetus (Jan 4, 2009)

That. Was fucking. AWESOME.

In just 5-10 minutes, we've put over a new generation, dismantled the pg era, seen Danielson spit in Cenas face, and spawned at least 5 potential storylines.

I don't believe what I just saw. This is WWE's gift to the IWC.


----------



## SheamusSaidFella (Jun 3, 2010)

Ok I loved the ending... it almost makes up for the rest of the show


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Amber B said:


> Did that fuckface just give a thumbs up?


The whole thing went on so long, its possible that he thought they were off the air by that point.


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

So just like that we have 8 extra heels? Fuckin stupid, I just can't buy Justin Gabriel and Slater trying to act all hard.


----------



## gilgamesh (Nov 27, 2009)

Mr. King!!! :lmao


----------



## TheRealThing (Jan 23, 2008)

I hope NXT was responsible for Taker too.


----------



## icehouse (May 4, 2007)

axl626 said:


> That was the single best goddamn thing Raw has done in years. Unfortunately, even if this story continues it can only go downhill from here. But damn that was awesome. That's how you do an invasion, plus it gives the NXT losers an in.
> 
> Also, did somebody pull Punk in or did he come back to fight? That's a pretty faceish thing if he did.


I think he crawled back in the ring. Remember when there is an invasion all the heels and the faces of the one side are good.


----------



## Betty Honest (Mar 21, 2009)

gilgamesh said:


> LOL @ Cole making a run for it.


Cole was afraid Danielson would kick his fucking head in


----------



## Mr Talley (Jan 11, 2010)

Holy Santa Claus shit


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Googles #1 Search for the United States:
Hot Searches (USA) 
1. wwe viewers choice


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

The Striker said:


> :lmao


yes, terminator cena will be back.


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

Amber B said:


> Did that fuckface just give a thumbs up?


Like it's a fucking football game and we're all worried he paralyzed.



> Someone needs to make a gif of that shit.


Wonder who that will be? :side:


----------



## axl626 (May 11, 2010)

Too bad they didn't do this in a good arena. We would have got a "that was awesome" chant or if it was in Philly I couldn't even imagine the chants. Probably involve shoving the stairs somewhere up Cena. And somehow the Philly fans could chant it in unison.


----------



## BallinGid (Apr 19, 2010)

THAT WAS AWESOME.


----------



## Leechmaster (Jan 25, 2009)

Now that's how you book an invasion....the WCW invasion on the other hand....


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

Why are people complaining about Cena throwing his thumbs up? 

Whenever someone gets carted off in any sport (at least in America) from a serious injury they usually put their thumbs up to let the fans know they are alright.


----------



## HardKoR (May 19, 2009)

Yeah Bryan choking him with the tie looked epic, and fucking painful. All in all that was freaking crazy, its almost like WWE had it planned the whole time


----------



## doughboy123 (Jun 11, 2005)

the start of ending the pg era by nxt rookies?


----------



## Amunti (Feb 18, 2010)

Worst RAW ever ... and then best ending ever. 
The NXT thing was super random but SO cool ...


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## Keezers (Dec 19, 2009)

Man NXT vs WWE at Summerslam would be amazing, also get a few NXT guys in MITB.


----------



## Jesse Matthews (Jul 23, 2009)

But that ending was pretty cool. Very NWO like


----------



## Shivaki (Feb 11, 2008)

Can't complain with the ending as that was so unbelievable, unpredictable and awesome. It wasn't enough to save how horrible the 3 hour show was though.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Cena did a thumbs up??


----------



## kingbucket (Dec 15, 2009)

We do alot of bashing of wwe creative on this forum.. and alot of it is deserved.. but for the first time in a very long time, i'm in shock, disbelief, confused, and anxious to find out what is gonna happen next.. Good job wwe and its creative team.


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

Barrett was like the guy calling the play's.


----------



## DaveyRichards (Oct 3, 2006)

So this is what the WCW/ECW invasion could have looked like.


----------



## gilgamesh (Nov 27, 2009)

No. 1 question in Yahoo/Google Answers: what's John Cena's hospital hotline?


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

the show *SUCKED*...until the ending

Ending made up for the firsr 2 hours and 45 mins of dog shit


----------



## why (May 6, 2003)

TheRealThing said:


> I hope NXT was responsible for Taker too.


Would be logical.


----------



## Mizaniac (Feb 9, 2010)

Awesome angle, cant wait for the next invovlement of this.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

The ring area looked like a Skins party!


----------



## Amunti (Feb 18, 2010)

doughboy123 said:


> the start of ending the pg era by nxt rookies?


PLEASE!!!!!


----------



## sparrowreal (Feb 1, 2010)

fuck i am still marking like a kid in a candy store wit 100000$ fucking dollars, they are transform the worst show ever into a freaking epic wet dream to all thew haters of superman


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

NxT 4 Life


----------



## TheRealThing (Jan 23, 2008)

KingCrash said:


> Wonder who that will be? :side:



Pretty please?


----------



## Syngenetic (Jan 13, 2007)

Best RAW ending since Attitude Era!!


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

PLEASE





don't mess up the next steps of this angle.


----------



## Jesse Matthews (Jul 23, 2009)

gilgamesh said:


> Mr. King!!! :lmao


Best thing ive ever heard!!!!!!


----------



## shrevedude (Dec 15, 2006)

They should have poured gas in the ring and set the ring on fire


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

So guys like Christian can't even get used right but some no talent rookies can get this kind of angle. Way to fuck up again WWE. Oh by the way Barrett, Danielson and maybe Gabriel are not included in the no talent portion.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

TehJerichoFan said:


> Cena did a thumbs up??


*Yeah...  

It was in the tone of an NFL player how gets hit and it looks like he might be paralyzed and as they are carting him off of the field he gives a thumbs up type of deal.*


----------



## NationOfViolence (Dec 28, 2009)

Did anyone see that little boy wearing the Cena shirt being held by his mom and crying and looking back every time Cena got his ass whooped?

That was awesome.


----------



## alejbr4 (May 31, 2009)

you think creative was smart enough to give up 3 hrs of shit just to bring something that no one in the iwc would have expected?


----------



## gilgamesh (Nov 27, 2009)

That was the wrestling equivalent of bukkake.


----------



## Gr8nessGraves (Apr 3, 2005)

The was the greatest ending of RAW ever. I can honestly say I'm excited right now, I feel like a child. The rest of the show was horrid, but that was gold.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

My God that was fucking awesome. When I saw Barrett come down I was like oh shit here he comes but then I saw Tarver and I was like what the hell and then seeing all of NXT come out I was like What The Fuck! Hearing Danielson screaming "You Are Not Better Than Me!" to Cena was epic but then seeing him get his fucking head kicked was the icing on the cake. I marked out like crazy for the last 5-10 minutes of this show. 

Damn Never Saw That Coming At All!!

This Is NXT!!


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

That was the worst show of the decade, yet the greatest ending in like ever.

I give the show a 6, just for the ending.


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

That ending saved RAW imo glad the NXT guys got time to shine.


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

greatest ending to RAW in a long ass time


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Lol Cena is the terminator. I'll be back.

This whole thing remind me of the WCW invasion


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

This has sparked huge interest for next week!


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

axl626 said:


> Too bad they didn't do this in a good arena. We would have got a "that was awesome" chant or if it was in Philly I couldn't even imagine the chants. Probably involve shoving the stairs somewhere up Cena. And somehow the Philly fans could chant it in unison.


*I disagree. The look of shock, horror and fear from the fans was awesome. A "this is awesome" chant would have ruined it.*


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## ColeStar (Apr 13, 2006)

I think that if Bryan had put Cena in the Cattle Mutilation or kicked him in the head, there would've been a new Guinness World Record set for largest mass simultaneous orgasm.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Incredibly super fantastic awesome ending just done... I don't know if the NXT rookies are heels, or what because they attacked Punk as well, so yeah... but whatever... perhaps we'll get an explanation...

...though honestly, the NXT rookies had to put out Taker, it's all set up brilliantly, but WWE will likely screw up that part of it...

...but still, really excited to see where this goes, best ending of Raw in a really really long time.


----------



## Belladonna29 (Nov 12, 2009)

???

Ok, so the the entire cast of NXT has are now the latest rehash of the NWO?

I like that the WWE is at least attempting to give these guys something to do, and have let them make a dramatic impression on an audience probably only paid them half-assed attention, but where exactly is this heading?

The shock value of it might have been cool, and anyone beating up Cena without him turning SuperCena at the end of it is always welcome, but unless the WWE can put a very original twist on the 'ZOMG INVASION' storyline, I'm going to wait to praise this stuff.

P.S. - I don't think the final minutes make up for the crap show at all. And the people crying in the audience = LOL!


----------



## axl626 (May 11, 2010)

shrevedude said:


> They should have poured gas in the ring and set the ring on fire


That's pretty much all they had left, unless Tarver just started pulling little kids out and punching them. I wouldn't blame him. Hell, I'd cheer.


----------



## SarcasmoBlaster (Nov 14, 2008)

Dark Church said:


> So guys like Christian can't even get used right but some no talent rookies can get this kind of angle. Way to fuck up again WWE. Oh by the way Barrett, Danielson and maybe Gabriel are not included in the no talent portion.


I agree. Christian should've come out to save Cena and got beaten up.


----------



## TheRealThing (Jan 23, 2008)

why said:


> Would be logical.


I don't quite know who else it could have been other than Kane. Now we know. 

There was a thread that was made today, When was the last time YOU reacted excitedly over something in the WWE? This just made the fucking list.


----------



## sparrowreal (Feb 1, 2010)

for me raw tonight was only the ending, holy shit the kill kenn umm cena


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

I was laughing myself at all the shocked faces in the arena. Superman is down, get up superman!


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

gilgamesh said:


> That was the wrestling equivalent of bukkake.


:lmao

Funniest post I've seen.

I now want a 'Run NXT' shirt...


----------



## HardKoR (May 19, 2009)

funny how the first 200 pages f this thread are about how much raw sucked tonite, and there s gonna be another 200 sayng how awesome the last 10 minutes were


----------



## dawgs101 (Feb 15, 2009)

CandyCoatedChaos said:


> So just like that we have 8 extra heels? Fuckin stupid, I just can't buy Justin Gabriel and Slater trying to act all hard.


Tweeners. They are tweeners.

I think fans will be split for the most part on which side they get behind. 

Will fans get behind NXT stars or current WWE stars (heel and face)? 

Like I said, I think fans will be split, and this will at times break barriers in WWE star fueds for the greater good of the current guard holding off this new stable.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Squirrelplayingtag said:


> Barrett was like the guy calling the play's.


yeah and tarver was awesome as well.


----------



## breaksilence (Dec 20, 2008)

This is defiantly interesting.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

nXt Rooks aren't heel, they're not face, they're HUNGRY!


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

By the way them botching clotheslines didn't help anything either. It really looked like a group of jobbers beating up Cena.


----------



## mvpsuperstar (Jan 24, 2006)

I see where this is going. The NXT stable took out The Undertaker!

For the 1st time since early 2009, I was left marking out at the end of RAW. Great shit, and probably the best closing moment in quite some time. Too bad the whole show was terrible though.


----------



## The Iceman Cometh (Mar 11, 2010)

I actually just tuned into the ending and i have to say. THAT was amazing


----------



## Twister Of Fate (Oct 29, 2009)

I cannot stop marking out. That was such an incredible ending. Seriously, the whole show was awful, but that ending made up for it. I can't believe what I saw. This has got to be one of the greatest things WWE has done in a long time. Man, that was so damn cool. I am really looking forward to seeing how this pans out.


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

KnowYourRole said:


> Why are people complaining about Cena throwing his thumbs up?
> 
> Whenever someone gets carted off in any sport (at least in America) from a serious injury they usually put their thumbs up to let the fans know they are alright.


but this not sports, it's wrestling man

he kinda killed it for the rookies

when rock got ran over by the NWO in that ambulance, u didn't see a shot of him giving the thumbs up

u had to wonder if he was ok


----------



## HullKogan (Feb 22, 2010)

Kinda ironic that NXT was the best part of Raw tonight.

Best ending in years, Cena getting surrounded and subsequently getting the shit beat out of him was great.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

i'm still shocked ... even freakin otunga looked good.


----------



## AKM-95 (Jan 9, 2006)

I don't care what any body says that was the best ending to a RAW in awhile. This is best storyline in wrestling currently IMO, especially if they keep this going into WWE programing for a while. Not to mention that beating was actually on par with some of the NWO beat-downs in WCW. I just hope they go into NXT tomorrow night with the serious sell for the NXT-world order.


----------



## Postage (Jun 20, 2007)

To the people who are saying its stupid and makes no sense, although that's true I personally don't care at this point since the whole product going the way it is was really uninteresting. Whatever this was, for better or for wtf, it was much needed breath of fresh air.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

No-one saw this coming at all!


----------



## RatedR IWC Star (Mar 10, 2010)

Does anybody have any ideas why these guys just fucked up the whole place???


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

DX-Superkick said:


> nXt Rooks aren't heel, they're not face, they're HUNGRY!


this PERIOD.


----------



## Goldberg_Sir (Aug 5, 2009)

Wow. Now that was awesome. That was one of the most unpredictable..no, that was THE most unpredictable thing WWE has done in at least a year. Tearing apart the ring made it awesome and seem believable. It was great that the fans were throwing cups and bottles into the walkway. That was some real heat. Can't wait to see what comes of this.

Remember back in the day, when RAW would go off the air, and you couldn't wait until next week? That's how I feel now, and it's been quite some time since that's happened.

The first hour of the show was complete shit, but it slowly picked up as it went along.


----------



## Satanixx (Jul 30, 2008)

ColeStar said:


> I think that if Bryan had put Cena in the Cattle Mutilation or kicked him in the head, there would've been a new Guinness World Record set for largest mass simultaneous orgasm.




+10000000000000


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

This could be huge. Insanely huge.


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

I hope this does not become a rehash of the New Blood feud. That fucking sucked.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Dark Church said:


> By the way them botching clotheslines didn't help anything either. It really looked like a group of jobbers beating up Cena.


*The clotheslines weren't botched. They looked pretty awesome actually.*


----------



## The Iceman Cometh (Mar 11, 2010)

Dark Church said:


> By the way them botching clotheslines didn't help anything either. It really looked like a group of jobbers beating up Cena.


Of all things to talk about from tonights GREAT ending you talk about *botching?* fpalm 

some people....


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

"We are, Wild an-

NEW NEW NEW NEW WORLD ORDER..."


----------



## ColeStar (Apr 13, 2006)

Dark Church said:


> By the way them botching clotheslines didn't help anything either. It really looked like a group of jobbers beating up Cena.


IMO the lariats looked stiff as hell and that's a good thing. It made the beating look more brutal. If Cena took a bit of a stunning then all the better. It would do him any long term harm and it added to the realism of the segment.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Hmmmm at Summerslam.... WWE VEts against NXT Rookies...


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

WILD AND YOUNG.

Though something tells me they're not using that song anymore...


----------



## PaulHBK (Dec 9, 2008)

My question is where was the WWE locker room? RAw? SmackDown? Where were those guys to help Cena and Punk??? That doesn't make sense. You would think they would have come out at some point.


----------



## septurum (Mar 16, 2009)

Holy hell!! That ending was AWESOME. A new faction maybe?


----------



## Boss P (Apr 26, 2008)

NXT fa fa fa fa LYFE

That segment made me nut


----------



## theguy567890 (Feb 11, 2008)

And now Tarver's NWO-style NXT shirts make total sense.

If it turns out NXT put Undertaker in the coma, holy shit. I'd mark like fuck.

This is awesome as hell. I'm really excited.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

LadyCroft said:


> *The clotheslines weren't botched. They looked pretty awesome actually.*


Seriously. Skip Sheffield's clothesline made JBL smile somewhere.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

RatedR IWC Star said:


> Does anybody have any ideas why these guys just fucked up the whole place???


To make a statement. Job well done.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

TheLambOfDeth said:


> All I need to see is Barrett spary paint NXT on Cena.


That would have been great! Not original though but great.


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

I LOL that this is basically the only time I've ever wanted to see SuperCena go to town on that cringe worthy attempt at, well, I dunno, what was it?


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Dude I want a RUN NXT shirt!!!

I was pissed this whole RAW, EASILY the worst RAW of 2010 
UNTIL the last 15 mins. Goodness. 
I don't know how I'm going to get over how amazing it was!


----------



## PuddleDancer (Nov 26, 2009)

i could have jacked off to that last segment


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

LadyCroft said:


> *The clotheslines weren't botched. They looked pretty awesome actually.*


If they did chairshots instead of clotheslines....


----------



## East (Jun 7, 2010)

POOR SES .
This storyline hopefully is going to be the best since WWE changed to PG. That was incredibley well done, and its obv. that the first 2 1/2 hours were there to fuck with the IWC *Ahem*


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

The Iceman Cometh said:


> Of all things to talk about from tonights GREAT ending you talk about *botching?* fpalm
> 
> some people....


My thoughts exactly.

I was kinda hoping Barrett would cash in his title shot.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

LadyCroft said:


> *Yeah...
> 
> It was in the tone of an NFL player how gets hit and it looks like he might be paralyzed and as they are carting him off of the field he gives a thumbs up type of deal.*


Hopefully not too many people caught it...


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

PuddleDancer said:


> i could have jacked off to that last segment


Please don't. lol


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

It only got over well because everyone on here hates Cena. If they had beaten up Orton and Punk it wouldn't have gone as well.


----------



## SarcasmoBlaster (Nov 14, 2008)

This is how Daniel Bryan should've been used all along IMHO. An indy outsider who doesn't give a fuck about WWE corporate, who considers himself the best wrestler in the world, and who thinks Cena can't wrestle and aims to prove it.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Dark Church said:


> By the way them botching clotheslines didn't help anything either. It really looked like a group of jobbers beating up Cena.


umm maybe because thats what it was?


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

LadyCroft said:


> *The clotheslines weren't botched. They looked pretty awesome actually.*


Actually the clotheslines looked pretty stiff.


----------



## Morcombe (Jan 26, 2009)

8 rookies just beat 4 pro's (Cena, Punk, Gallows, Striker)

Rey Mysterio 'top dog' of smackdown as he said before the match was nowhere to be seen
evan bourne, cena's new friend was nowhere to be seen, abandoned him XD
Kane, looking for someone who took out his brother, you'd think 8 guys attacking the show would be a MASSIVE clue to who was responsible but he was nowhere to be seen.

but of course had those 3 and more faces run out then the rookies would have lost.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

I like seeing Cena get his ass beat like this, it keeps me going.


----------



## ste62 (Sep 4, 2004)

i guess the WWE superstars dont stick around to watch a cena fight...


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

SarcasmoBlaster said:


> This is how Daniel Bryan should've been used all along IMHO. An indy outsider who doesn't give a fuck about WWE corporate, who considers himself the best wrestler in the world, and who thinks Cena can't wrestle and aims to prove it.


The problem with that is that Cena can actually wrestle. It's the Corportate Machine storyline that's intriguing.


----------



## datgurl8 (Jan 18, 2009)

I missed it, just got home, can someone give a rundown of what happened?


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

Can we have NXT as the new NWA and have their theme be Straight Outta Compton (NXT) ?


----------



## sparrowreal (Feb 1, 2010)

PaulHBK said:


> My question is where was the WWE locker room? RAw? SmackDown? Where were those guys to help Cena and Punk??? That doesn't make sense. You would think they would have come out at some point.


don´t remember carlito, nobody likes the fucking superman and for punk, well he is wearing a mask... they dont know is even punk lol


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

God, I hope they de-unify the Tag Titles so 4 of the 8 nXt guys have a belt.

-Bryan as World Champ

-BARRUH as WWE Champ

-Slater as IC Champ

-Gabriel as US Champ


Oh man what a stable.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Klebold said:


> My thoughts exactly.
> 
> I was kinda hoping Barrett would cash in his title shot.


Last time I checked it wasn't a PPV.


----------



## Morcombe (Jan 26, 2009)

wait, didn't Kane actually beat all 8 of them in an earlier RAW?

and Cena lost XD

Kane pwns


----------



## RawIsWiz28 (Nov 10, 2009)

That was good. 
I felt like everything that was happening tonight was cliche, I thought Cena was about to do Cena which is not bad but I was tired of the entire show and was about to just turn 
Then something unpredictable happens with no warning of it happening at all, which I liked best at the whole situation. 
Was almost wondering was it real lol 
a Big LOL at nobody coming to help Cena/Punk/Wwe staff 
but I guess since virtually the entire roster was there, the segment wouldve been ruined because they'd eventually tooken the NXT roster down...


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Dark Church said:


> It only got over well because everyone on here hates Cena. If they had beaten up Orton and Punk it wouldn't have gone as well.


But they did beat up Punk.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

wonder what's going to happen on NXT tomorrow.


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

Ratings for next weeks show will be big I'm guessing.


----------



## Finlay12 (Mar 12, 2008)

Wow in shock Lol


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

KnowYourRole said:


> Why are people complaining about Cena throwing his thumbs up?
> 
> Whenever someone gets carted off in any sport (at least in America) from a serious injury they usually put their thumbs up to let the fans know they are alright.


Yeah but this was an 8 on 1 beatdown, not a typical injury on a field or court.

I've never seen a grown man get his ass kicked and proceed to give a thumbs up unless they want them to come back and fuck him up some more. Play dead, fucker. :lmao


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

How are people still complaining about the main event? IWC says they want something different, not the same old shit every week. Well what did we get the past 2 weeks? Bourne getting a pinfall in the main event last week, and the NXT rookies layin the smackdown (if only the rock was here  ) on Cena and Punk.

The only problem I have is that Rey should have faced Cena, so the NXT guys didn't look like tweeners. (I'm not sure if that was a face or heel move)


----------



## erikstans07 (Jun 20, 2007)

Klebold said:


> Bryan as a heel is kinda weird. I mean, he plays the underdog when face but as a heel, I don't know.


He plays a great cocky heel though. If they start to let him win matches in convincing fashion and give him a nice push, he could definitely become an amazing heel.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Dark Church said:


> It only got over well because everyone on here hates Cena. If they had beaten up Orton and Punk it wouldn't have gone as well.


Not sure you can get any more wrong. CM Punk and the SES was part of it, and people love their favourite wrestlers being a part of huge and surprising storylines.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Well Im not gonna say the ending saved the show because it didnt. It was just a really piss poor episode of Raw but, in fairness, the ending was fantastic. Everything, from Cole scampering off, Roberts getting choked out with his pink tie  , Bryan spitting in Cena's face, just a great ending.


----------



## SuperMaxiPad (Feb 12, 2010)

This was perhaps the worst television show I've seen in 2010, in any genre. Jesus Christ that was woeful.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

PuddleDancer said:


> i could have jacked off to that last segment



While using the tears from Cena marks as lube


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Dark Church said:


> It only got over well because everyone on here hates Cena. If they had beaten up Orton and Punk it wouldn't have gone as well.


Actually Punk did get beat up not as bad as Cena but still...

I would love to see Orton get a beatdown like that.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

THIS BETTER BE THE NXT STABLE THEME!!


----------



## ColeStar (Apr 13, 2006)

Dark Church said:


> It only got over well because everyone on here hates Cena. If they had beaten up Orton and Punk it wouldn't have gone as well.


It got over because a group of rookies took out the top man in the company, the WWE's golden boy, the Hulk Hogan of the new millenium. 

Look at those faces in the audience. Those people don't hate Cena - they *LOVE* Cena. The concern and shock on their faces gave the segment all the credibility it needed. It's precisely because Cena is so loved that the attack worked so well.

Besides, they did attack Punk too anyway.


----------



## HardKoR (May 19, 2009)

Maybe the Rookies locked all the superstars in the locker room? Looks like ther is something big in the works.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

RKO1988 said:


> look at how hard the canvas is underneath?!?!?!? fuck i feel sorry for these dudes.


There's a layer of foam that they tore off which helps to cushion their fall. It's a thin layer though.


----------



## SarcasmoBlaster (Nov 14, 2008)

Natsuke said:


> The problem with that is that Cena can actually wrestle. It's the Corportate Machine storyline that's intriguing.


Oh I know he can. I'm just talking from a storyline perspective. Hell, I wouldn't be surprised is Bryan acknowledges and plays up the whole "U Can't Wrestle" thing in this storyline.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Skips clothesline looked fucking BRUTAL. Awesomely awesome ending to an otherwise "meh" show. This can be something massive if they keep this on the right track. Of course I have no idea what the right track is but that's why I'm watching and the writers are writing, huh? THAT is how you execute a "beatdown/tear everything up" segment though. They destroyed everything and everyone in sight (poor Justin Roberts). I'm excited for wrestling again. Let's see how long it lasts.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Even David Otunga looked good in that beatdown, fantastic.

Also Sheffield looked like a complete monster, I think he actually killed Matt Striker :lmao


----------



## mattywizzard (Mar 13, 2010)

the only problem about this angle is that the whole idea of NXT was pointless, as everyone seems to get a storyline/contract with wwe anyways! 

but i just about gave up on wwe untill this epic ending!!! this is what we want!!


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

I have reversed it back three times and I'm still in shock everytime I see it.

Oh and I don't like Gabriel as heel.


----------



## goodboi117 (May 5, 2008)

nxt Rookies for tag champs , just have them compete under the free bird rule


----------



## AKM-95 (Jan 9, 2006)

Dark Church said:


> It only got over well because everyone on here hates Cena. If they had beaten up Orton and Punk it wouldn't have gone as well.


dude where you watching the same thing I was. It doesn't matter who that would of happened to, that segment was just plain dope and a change of pace from the same old E product. Bottom line is The E too risk and it paid off so kudos to WWE


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Klebold said:


> My thoughts exactly.
> 
> I was kinda hoping Barrett would cash in his title shot.


Barrett doesn't have a title shot to "cash-in," he has a PPV match with a champion for the title whenever he wants it. It's not like MITB where he gets to use it wherever, whenever.

Any chance we have attacks on NXT and SmackDown this week too?


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

Dark Church said:


> It only got over well because everyone on here hates Cena. If they had beaten up Orton and Punk it wouldn't have gone as well.


Well since Cena is the biggest babyface they have that's who should have gotten the beating. Plus he is champ and Barrett's presumably going after his title. On here it would have gotten over if Orton was in place of Cena (and healthy) but I don't know about the crowd.

Wonder what's going to happen to the rookies on NXT tomorrow?


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

I'm very critical of botches usually but.... what botched clotheslines? They looked stiff, but not dangerous.

Worst Raw I've seen in years and that's saying something. However, the ending was worth turning back from a commercial on "King of the Hill on Adult Swim" to see. Yeah, I'd given up the show about 45 minutes left in it. 

Some were asking about Cole. I recall 2 of them beating the hell out of him and him cowering on the floor. Pay attention guys, I'm legally blind(no shit) and I saw it.

Was it wrong of me to keep chanting about Cena "Hit him again!", over and over? If so, I don't care. He's deserved worse than this forever.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Morcombe said:


> 8 rookies just beat 4 pro's (Cena, Punk, Gallows, Striker)
> 
> Rey Mysterio 'top dog' of smackdown as he said before the match was nowhere to be seen
> evan bourne, cena's new friend was nowhere to be seen, abandoned him XD
> ...


That would have made sense though.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

It was eight rookies and most of them suck. I don't see how this is great. Now some very talented guys are going to get even less air time because of this. Also enough with the stupid nWo references. You can't run a good stable when only two or three out of eight members can be taken seriously. Sure seeing everything destroyed was funny but it can't last because they suck.


----------



## setzel (Oct 8, 2008)

We need to kiss vince ass for that ending , super ending for the show


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

i guess it's gonna be wwe vs. nxt at survivor series


----------



## Kendra2400 (Mar 8, 2010)

Now I wonder what Barrett was talking about next week, something is going to happen that has never happen in The WWE...


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Magsimus said:


> Even David Otunga looked good in that beatdown, fantastic.
> 
> Also Sheffield looked like a complete monster, I think he actually killed Matt Striker :lmao


I completely agree. Skip Sheffield looked like a pissed off bull destroying everything. Incredible.


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

will94 said:


> Any chance we have attacks on NXT and SmackDown this week too?


Honestly, I can't see it happening.

If it does though, it'd be great. Would definitely add to this occurrence that just took place.


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

Dark Church said:


> It only got over well because everyone on here hates Cena. If they had beaten up Orton and Punk it wouldn't have gone as well.


I don't hate Cena at all. It was an amazing thing regardless.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Dark Church said:


> It was eight rookies and most of them suck. I don't see how this is great. Now some very talented guys are going to get even less air time because of this. Also enough with the stupid nWo references. You can't run a good stable when only two or three out of eight members can be taken seriously. Sure seeing everything destroyed was funny but it can't last because they suck.


i watched them on fcw. trust me, they were already ready. otunga on the other hand.....


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

Maybe the NXT rookies all planned this from the start? Every one of them said that it won't be the last time you see them.


----------



## ste62 (Sep 4, 2004)

what was the deal with the arm bands?


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

will94 said:


> Barrett doesn't have a title shot to "cash-in," he has a PPV match with a champion for the title whenever he wants it. It's not like MITB where he gets to use it wherever, whenever.
> 
> Any chance we have attacks on NXT and SmackDown this week too?


Oh yes please


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

mattywizzard said:


> the only problem about this angle is that the whole idea of NXT was pointless, as everyone seems to get a storyline/contract with wwe anyways!
> 
> but i just about gave up on wwe untill this epic ending!!! this is what we want!!


Wow, dude really, these guys didn't wrestle they jumped the gate and then kicked the shit out of everything. EVERYTHING!!! They aren't wrestlers, they don't have contracts, they're hungry invaders showing why, they should have contracts!


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

I refuse to cheer a beat down on my beloved Punk.


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r8PQasHjgZg

RAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAGE


----------



## Jesse Matthews (Jul 23, 2009)

bjnelson19705 said:


> i guess it's gonna be wwe vs. nxt at survivor series


No way it lasts that long


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

The nXt invasion storyline has the makings of something huge.

Turning Bryan heel is an odd option. Can't _anyone_ not named Kofi Kingston debut on one of the two brands as a face?

Final couple of segments saved a lackluster show. God, these three-hour Raws almost always feel like a brutal marathon by the time they're done. Exhausting.


----------



## axl626 (May 11, 2010)

ste62 said:


> what was the deal with the arm bands?


Solidarity? Most stables wear their shirts. DX wears their everything.


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

DX-Superkick said:


> Wow, dude really, these guys didn't wrestle they jumped the gate and then kicked the shit out of everything. EVERYTHING!!! They aren't wrestlers, they don't have contracts, they're hungry invaders showing why, they should have contracts!


I agree!


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

bjnelson19705 said:


> i guess it's gonna be wwe vs. nxt at survivor series


November is abit far off.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

DX-Superkick said:


> Evan Bourne should have tried to help!


lol. Why? He would have gotten decimated.


----------



## Mr Mark (Jun 8, 2010)

I think this was a piss poor work.

Any other time, every wrestler in the back would have come running out and put these bitches in their place. Do they seriously think anyone will believe every superstar stood by while a bunch of little wannabes tear up the entire show?

Please.
:bs:


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

ste62 said:


> what was the deal with the arm bands?


The same reason as this...so you know they are a unit.


----------



## Green (Dec 12, 2006)

The viewer's choice thing made this a really shitty raw... but that ending... HOLY SHIT.

I can safely say that this storyline has me interested.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

ste62 said:


> what was the deal with the arm bands?


To show that they were all working together. They weren't wearing the same colors or anything, so they needed to show that they were one group working together.

And the use of armbands adds a sort of militant feel, so I thought it fit.


----------



## RatedR IWC Star (Mar 10, 2010)

what is the point of next season 2 if all the guys from season 1 are going to stay around and reak havoc???

It takes away from wanting to see whose going to be the " next breakout star" when they all end up hanging around anyway.


----------



## XxDarkenedFatexX (Sep 12, 2009)

HardKoR said:


> Maybe the Rookies locked all the superstars in the locker room? Looks like ther is something big in the works.


]]

oh yeah.. lol 8 crappy wrestlers managed to put the whole RAW and Smackdown roster in one locker room.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Shit show, GREAT ending!

I'll go more in depth later, but Raw was painful tonight minus the really creative ending that actually has me thinking "Where are they going to go with this?! This is interesting!"


----------



## RawIsWiz28 (Nov 10, 2009)

Kayfabe wise we should never see these guys again including Wade 
and they should be sued lol 
So how will this be dealt with
Ahy guesses?


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

I got a real Radicalz vibe from that vicious NXT beatdown. It even centers around the same angle ("we want contracts!").

Not complaining about that, though.


----------



## Rickey (Apr 27, 2008)

smh at that being the best thing about the 3 hour show.

Looks like they're building up a WWE vs. NXT match at Survior Series or Braggin' Rights or which ever multi man ppv is next.

edit: never mind I guess it's too far away.


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

Mr Mark said:


> I think this was a piss poor work.
> 
> Any other time, every wrestler in the back would have come running out and put these bitches in their place. Do they seriously think anyone will believe every superstar stood by while a bunch of little wannabes tear up the entire show?
> 
> ...


Well, Carlito _did_ say many of the superstars in the locker room disliked Cena.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

The places this storyline can go are unbelievable. 
So many possibilities to happen. 
Please WWE keep it up. 
But please don't keep up with having the worst RAWs ever and then waiting until the end for something.


----------



## Bea (Jun 4, 2010)

Mr Mark said:


> I think this was a piss poor work.
> 
> Any other time, every wrestler in the back would have come running out and put these bitches in their place. Do they seriously think anyone will believe every superstar stood by while a bunch of little wannabes tear up the entire show?
> 
> ...


Unless they were also caught completely off-guard & didn't even know anything was going on in the ring. Lol.


----------



## ColeStar (Apr 13, 2006)

Mr Mark said:


> I think this was a piss poor work.
> 
> Any other time, every wrestler in the back would have come running out and put these bitches in their place. Do they seriously think anyone will believe every superstar stood by while a bunch of little wannabes tear up the entire show?
> 
> ...


Suspension of disbelief. An illogical beatdown happens every week on WWE TV. With almost every beatdown where someone doesn't make the save, one could make a good case that logically, Superstar X, Y, or Z would have intervened.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

I really was expecting pyros to go off and a whole load of face vet come out with Kane... I was really hoping for it.

But then maybe Kane was on the Big Red Toilet, taking a Big Red Crap, whilst taking a break from being WWE's answer to Sherlock Holmes.


Maybe they'll be attacking the new nxt rookies tomorrow, or maybe recruiting them?


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

bryan with the world championship
barrett with the wwe championship
gabriel with the us championship
tarver with the intercontental championship
skip and slater with one set of tag belts
otunga and young the other set of tag belts
god it fits perfect


----------



## CaptainCharisma2 (Jan 14, 2009)

this show was awful until the end. that was an awesome ending. it was like a modern day ecw invasion. they should have a couple of pro's step in and help. make the MIZ be there leader or something .


----------



## TN Punk (Nov 10, 2009)

I liked Raw except for the A-Team stuff.

The ending was amazing!


----------



## radiatedrich (Dec 30, 2009)

"Where'd those guys come from, TNA??"

- My dad. :lmao

The NXT rookies saved Raw tonight.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

RatedR IWC Star said:


> what is the point of next season 2 if all the guys from season 1 are going to stay around and reak havoc???
> 
> It takes away from wanting to see whose going to be the " next breakout star" when they all end up hanging around anyway.


Well Barrett is the winner so technically he is the 'next breakout star'.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Derek said:


> To show that they were all working together. They weren't wearing the same colors or anything, so they needed to show that they were one group working together.
> 
> And the use of armbands adds a sort of militant feel, so I thought it fit.


that's the first thing i noticed on barrett.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

break_down.exe said:


> So did anyone notice if Cole got attacked as well? If not, I'm totally calling that he orchestrated this attack somehow and is going to manage the NXT stable.


If I were them, I'd probably go after him first. lol.


----------



## XxDarkenedFatexX (Sep 12, 2009)

RawIsWiz28 said:


> Kayfabe wise we should never see these guys again including Wade
> and they should be sued lol
> So how will this be dealt with
> Ahy guesses?


hopefully Bret Hart sets up a match where they all go up against the real stars of the WWE. the rookies need to get the hell out of the WWE, they're ruining it with their baby drama. I know there's a ton of that in the WWE, but they add way too much.


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

JeremyCB23 said:


> bryan with the world championship
> barrett with the wwe championship
> gabriel with the us championship
> tarver with the intercontental championship
> ...


You're welcome.


----------



## TheRealThing (Jan 23, 2008)

Question: Did a fan get beat up? The Rookies were jumping a guy in a tan shirt near the ring, and unless he was a worker or guard, I'm not sure he was involved with the matchup.


----------



## dazzy666 (Sep 21, 2006)

cole did get beat to from heath, at the side of the ring when he tryed to take off.

id like them to get a section in the crowd at every show like the flock did!


----------



## RatedRudy (Dec 12, 2009)

formation of the N CLAN!, and to all those haters saying "well why didn't raw/smackdown superstars come out and help" IF THAT WOULD HAVE happen, it would have just ruined the whole point of that segment and the point of it was for the rookies to make a statement, what kind of statement would it have been if they came out and then got their asses handed to them by the raw/smackdown roster.? it would have been pointless and ppl on the forums would have been bitching about that. punk and cena were the only ppl left to wrestle, wwe could just say the rest of the roster left since they had nothing else left to do, it was the last match anyway, why stay right? i wouldn't say the ending save this shit load raw but it was well worth watching the entire raw to see that incredible segment. i just hope wwe continues this angle next week. there better be a good reason for all of this havoc


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

After all is over, Barrett is the only one who should stay as he's the winner!


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

RawIsWiz28 said:


> Kayfabe wise we should never see these guys again including Wade
> and they should be sued lol
> So how will this be dealt with
> Ahy guesses?


Cena will cut a corny promo made of cans of corn, popcorn and corn soup in which he says he "DEMANDS" Bret Hart give all these men contracts, so he can vanquish them once and for all inside the prestigious squared circle! Cena will then run over several of the NXT rookies in squash matches but they just may let a few of these guys like Danielson look quite good against him.

And thus WWE hits us with another swerve. I was sure NXT Season 1 was ending with Danielson winning and taking the US Title off of Miz. Gotta give them an A for effort and creativity on NXT.

The Sheamus-Kane match was solid, too, and though the finish was weak, it's perfectly acceptable considering that both men need to keep their respective waves of momentum.


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

The ending just further cemented a terrible Raw.


----------



## Keezers (Dec 19, 2009)

They're going to need alot of face turns. Straight Edge Society, I'm talking to you.


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

The first 2.5 hours were a "goodbye" from Vinny, indicating that he would stop torturing the IWC.

The other 30min was left for a preview to show us what COULD happen.


----------



## Green (Dec 12, 2006)

MICHAEL COLE PLANNED IT ALL!!!!


----------



## RatedR IWC Star (Mar 10, 2010)

Chris22 said:


> Well Barrett is the winner so technically he is the 'next breakout star'.


Technically yes. But if theyre all in some sort of faction together then theyre all equal and winning nxt meant jackshit. Plus, why would anybdoy want to watch season 2 if they see that all the next guys will end up in the wwe anyway??


----------



## Betty Honest (Mar 21, 2009)

Shadowcran said:


> I'm very critical of botches usually but.... what botched clotheslines? They looked stiff, but not dangerous.
> 
> Worst Raw I've seen in years and that's saying something. However, the ending was worth turning back from a commercial on "King of the Hill on Adult Swim" to see. Yeah, I'd given up the show about 45 minutes left in it.
> 
> ...


I don't think that was Cole, just a crew guy. Or you could be talking about Justin Roberts.

Would have been awesome to see Danielson choking Cole with his tie instead of Roberts though lol


----------



## AKM-95 (Jan 9, 2006)

Dark Church said:


> It was eight rookies and most of them suck. I don't see how this is great. Now some very talented guys are going to get even less air time because of this. Also enough with the stupid nWo references. You can't run a good stable when only two or three out of eight members can be taken seriously. Sure seeing everything destroyed was funny but it can't last because they suck.



I mean your burring this angle before it even gets a chance because these guys suck in your option? we don't even know if all of the NXt-world order members are going to wrestle on TV yet. so I'm sayin give the angle a chance before you toss it in the trash.I rather let this develop than watch the same stale stuff they been forcing here lately on the Raw brand.


----------



## XxDarkenedFatexX (Sep 12, 2009)

horrible episode.


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

JERICHO TURNS FACE VS SLATER

Or 

JERICHO TEAMS WITH BARRETT


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

RatedR IWC Star said:


> what is the point of next season 2 if all the guys from season 1 are going to stay around and reak havoc???
> 
> It takes away from wanting to see whose going to be the " next breakout star" when they all end up hanging around anyway.


How do we know they're all staying? I mean none of them except Barrett have kayfabe contracts


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

CandyCoatedChaos said:


> The ending just further cemented a terrible Raw.


Be off with your shenanigans. That ending totally made up for what was a shit RAW. Ya don't like because Punk got beat up?


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

I keep re-watching it on my DVR, that first camera shot of Tarver coming over the barricade 
feels like a movie. It felt scary (especially with his awesome mask thing), like something big is about to go down. 
I just think that whole thing was orchestrated so well!


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

Overall....I was so damn disapointed in this episode!,Perhaps the worst 3-hr Raw episode I've seen,I can't believe Rampage(Dana White must be throwing a bitch fit rightnow)&District 9 actor agreed to that stuff and I sure am damn happy Nielson did not agree to that!,....I kinda marked for Kozlov's dance moves though and Mean Gene/Piper/Dusty appearance FTW!.

I f'n loved the ending with the Rookie invasion!,But I thought they could've atleast have another face&heel to try and make the save.


----------



## -SAW- (Feb 29, 2004)

I literally walked away from the TV when Shitswaggle and Khali were "voted" as the opponents. And from what I'm reading, I'm really glad I did. Jesus, who gives money to support this awful show anymore? Smackdown FTW.


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

RatedR IWC Star said:


> Technically yes. But if theyre all in some sort of faction together then theyre all equal and winning nxt meant jackshit. Plus, why would anybdoy want to watch season 2 if they see that all the next guys will end up in the wwe anyway??


Barrett is the one getting a title shot. He's being built as the leader.



Rock needs to teach these guys a lesson


----------



## break_down.exe (Feb 1, 2010)

kiss the stick said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r8PQasHjgZg
> 
> RAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAGE


Aww man, he just removed it. His mark tears, they were hilarious. they will be missed.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

finalnight said:


> Googles #1 Search for the United States:
> Hot Searches (USA)
> 1. wwe viewers choice


#2 matt harvey

I LOL'd.


----------



## Mikestarko (May 29, 2007)

TehJerichoFan said:


> Be off with your shenanigans. That ending totally made up for what was a shit RAW. Ya don't like because Punk got beat up?


Wait really? You thought that segment made up for 3 hours off bullshit?

Jesus Christ.


----------



## Jesse Matthews (Jul 23, 2009)

ok peace WWE thread


----------



## dawgs101 (Feb 15, 2009)

LMAO at those who think it was a bad ending/think NXT are heels.

These guys are tweeners, and the fans will hopefully be split as NXT Seas 1 will take out anyone at anytime.


----------



## RatedR IWC Star (Mar 10, 2010)

Swag said:


> How do we know they're all staying? I mean none of them except Barrett have kayfabe contracts


But theyre obviously all going to be around a while as this whole angle plays out so even if they dont have kayfabe contracts theyre still going to be on every week at least for the forseeable future.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Human Nature said:


> I keep re-watching it on my DVR, that first camera shot of Tarver coming over the barricade
> feels like a movie. It felt scary (especially with his awesome mask thing), like something big is about to go down.
> I just think that whole thing was orchestrated so well!


Same thing about Tarver. I marked for Barrett but when i saw Tarver i knew sumthin' was up!


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

Human Nature said:


> I keep re-watching it on my DVR, that first camera shot of Tarver coming over the barricade
> feels like a movie. It felt scary (especially with his awesome mask thing), like something big is about to go down.
> I just think that whole thing was orchestrated so well!


Yeah, Tarver looks like a thug!


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

TehJerichoFan said:


> Be off with your shenanigans. That ending totally made up for what was a shit RAW. Ya don't like because Punk got beat up?


No, seriously something has to be MEGA shit to have me wanting SUPERCENA to appear.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

AKM-95 said:


> I mean your burring this angle before it even gets a chance because these guys suck in your option? we don't even know if all of the NXt-world order members are going to wrestle on TV yet. so I'm sayin give the angle a chance before you toss it in the trash.I rather let this develop than watch the same stale stuff they been forcing here lately on the Raw brand.


You have a point but when all I see are NwO references and people wanting them to have all of the titles it makes it hard. They have no credibility right now and Danielson and Barrett are the only great wrestlers in the group. It could go ok but I am not marking out right now and am cautious.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Human Nature said:


> I keep re-watching it on my DVR, that first camera shot of Tarver coming over the barricade
> feels like a movie. It felt scary (especially with his awesome mask thing), like something big is about to go down.
> I just think that whole thing was orchestrated so well!


Yes, that was truly wickedly awesome.

It's funny, after 2 hours and 45 minutes of the horrible-to-the-unspectacular-to-the-lukewarm, we were reminded at the end why we still watch.

Although, as has been noted, WWE just screwed up their babyface/heel balance quite a great deal, unless they make some big moves soon.


----------



## wrestlingfan4ever (Feb 12, 2007)

TehJerichoFan said:


> Be off with your shenanigans. That ending totally made up for what was a shit RAW. Ya don't like because Punk got beat up?


It's the IWC, someone has to bitch about something or the site might go boom. That was a fucking incredible ending. Haven't seen something like that in the WWE for a long time. Can only wonder what this means starting as soon as tomorrow night.


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

RatedR IWC Star said:


> But theyre obviously all going to be around a while as this whole angle plays out so even if they dont have kayfabe contracts theyre still going to be on every week at least for the forseeable future.


And after that, the guys that don't impress will leave. Not really a big deal.


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

Hopefully, they "cancel" NXT Season 2 or somethin' due to nXt Season 1 guys wreaking havoc or w/e.

Dunno, that'd just be awesome.


----------



## The_Jiz (Jun 1, 2006)

Super swerve~!!!! 

The NXT guys claims it was Cena who took out Taker next week. zomg!


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

I'm gonna see if i can get a RUN NXT t-shirt!


----------



## Portugoose (Mar 30, 2010)

Wow...the Bella Twins looked amazing.


----------



## Dug2356 (Dec 3, 2006)

If you think about it the 3 people we could of voted for in that main event all make sense now.

Rey - They would of just taken out the 2 biggest Faces on either brand
Swagger - They would of taken out both World champs
Punk - Obvisley with this option it made the invasion look even more bizarre and realistic.

Brilliant Ending


----------



## Portugoose (Mar 30, 2010)

Oh, and this NXT invasion may make a face turn out of the SES.


----------



## ColeStar (Apr 13, 2006)

Dark Church said:


> You have a point but when all I see are NwO references and people wanting them to have all of the titles it makes it hard. They have no credibility right now and Danielson and Barrett are the only great wrestlers in the group. It could go ok but I am not marking out right now and am cautious.


Danielson is the only "great" wrestler. Barrett is next in line and then Young, Tarver, Slater and Gabriel all have potential I would say. There's enough there to make it work.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

CandyCoatedChaos said:


> No, seriously something has to be MEGA shit to have me wanting SUPERCENA to appear.


What was so mega shitty about it??



wrestlingfan4ever said:


> It's the IWC, someone has to bitch about something or the site might go boom. That was a fucking incredible ending. Haven't seen something like that in the WWE for a long time. Can only wonder what this means starting as soon as tomorrow night.


Exactly. This was one of the greatest things WWE has done in a while. They managed to put over the whole NXT roster, and it seems Barrett will get his shot very soon.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Betty Honest said:


> I don't think that was Cole, just a crew guy. Or you could be talking about Justin Roberts.
> 
> Would have been awesome to see Danielson choking Cole with his tie instead of Roberts though lol


yes it would have.

It happened just before choking Roberts with his tie. Danielson and someone else(I'm not up on most of the rookies) threw Cole down behind the announce table and he did the fetal position coverup. A chair bounced close to his head too.


----------



## Mr Mark (Jun 8, 2010)

TN Punk said:


> I liked Raw except for the A-Team stuff.
> 
> The ending was amazing!


I don't even have the words for that crap with the "A-Team."
Except for "dumb as fuck."

Then again, I think all this crap with these pop culture pricks coming in and plugging their shit has pretty much ruined RAW. WTF was that with Meatloaf and Randy Orton awhile back??? Jesus Christ, man. Have at least a little dignity.


----------



## Portugoose (Mar 30, 2010)

I see Daniel Bryan leading half the rookies on one of the brands and Barrett leading the other half on the other.


----------



## Rickey (Apr 27, 2008)

anyone noticed Michael Cole vanished during the beat down? lol

I was thinking Cole might be the mastermind behind it all...


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

I now want a shirt with nXt in nWo letters on a t-shirt.

And also, I want that says iWc too.


----------



## Mr Mark (Jun 8, 2010)

OK... And forgive my ignorance here, but WTF is this "IWC" I keep seeing referred to?


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

They need to have NXT divas.


----------



## The_Jiz (Jun 1, 2006)

I thought Barret coming out was gonna set himself up for the F4W PPV but 10 minutes later this is soo mcuh bigger than the wwe title.


----------



## antoniomare007 (Jun 24, 2007)

*N*xt *W*orld *O*rder


i just hope they don't fuck this up so quickly....


----------



## Centigold (Apr 5, 2009)

It would be even better if Barrett won the title next week. Or at Fatal Four Way.


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

Mr Mark said:


> OK... And forgive my ignorance here, but WTF is this "IWC" I keep seeing referred to?


WTF is this WTF


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Barrett to replace Orton??


----------



## J-Coke (Mar 17, 2009)

It's weird but as nXt was beating up on Cena, I actually felt sorry for him to be outnumbered like that.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

TNA can't top that. That is for DAMN sure.


----------



## fiftyonepercent (Apr 13, 2010)

Mr Mark said:


> OK... And forgive my ignorance here, but WTF is this "IWC" I keep seeing referred to?


Internet Wrestling Community...


----------



## Th3 Prodigal Son (Oct 21, 2008)

Incredible ending. I was literally speechless the whole time and that hasnt happened in years. Unfortunately, I see Cena no selling this beat down next week. Awesome ending, way to make up for a bland Raw.


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

antoniomare007 said:


> *N*xt *W*orld *O*rder
> 
> 
> i just hope they don't fuck this up so quickly....


No doubt they will end up buried because there is no way all of them are getting this big of a push.
This is just to promote NXT


----------



## Y2Jerishow (Jan 17, 2010)

First off, GREAT ending. 

2nd, and I know I'm speaking to a small minority, it doesn't need to make sense, it doesn't mean Russos rehired, it makes no sense so that we tune in next week for an explanation and the locker room didn't help because they probably don't know what's goin on (maybe some are in on it). Again know I'm speaking to a minority. 

Anyway this could be a truely epic storyline if done right. I mean a stable should consist of people with a reason to be together and they do, I also feel they can ALL play heels.

Barret - leader, probably first champ in the group
Danielson - maybe co-leader, aggresive singles man (making people tap out constantly and things)
Tarver - mouthpiece (along with Barret) 
Gabriel - could probably play the dark/fallen angel thing well, keeps his in-ring style with a more serious approach
Otunga - money man, plenty of mic time
Sheffield - angry powerhouse
Slater and Young - I really don't know and I really don't give a fuck 

Also could these men be behind the Taker attack ? 

Side note: you guys should go on twitter and see some CeNation posts :-L one guy said the NXT guys better not come to Nashville next week if they know what's good for them. 

PS: where the fuck did Cole go ?


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

Reminded me of when ECW came back in 06, and the originals beat the crap out of Cena


----------



## fiftyonepercent (Apr 13, 2010)

Ok, so... Due to being asked to play a second game on the ice tonight, I missed everything prior to the NXT invasion... Was RAW really that bad as I have read in the many later pages of this thread???


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

TehJerichoFan said:


> What was so mega shitty about it??


It just was. It was fucking cringe worthy TV. 

Am I supposed to believe Gabriel and Slater are now bad ass? It doesn't put them over, it makes them look weak. Are they supposed to look strong? 8 people vs 2? Beating up announcers and techies? I'm supposed to believe that Mark Henry wouldn't of rolled his way down to the ring to do something about it? You'd think with Kane collaring anyone and everyone for the whole Undertaker thing wouldn't somehow twig that it was them? It's just utterly ridiculous.


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

Mr Mark said:


> OK... And forgive my ignorance here, but WTF is this "IWC" I keep seeing referred to?


The *Internet Wrestling Community* (often abbreviated to IWC) is term used to describe a group of people on the Internet who write articles and commentaries on professional wrestling. This has evolved since the days of newsgroups and has evolved with more access to the Internet, and has had a notable impact on the industry as well. It is a generic term that refers to all the smart mark, or 'smark', pro wrestling fan sites, news sites, and their associated message boards and forums.


----------



## Mr Mark (Jun 8, 2010)

fiftyonepercent said:


> Internet Wrestling Community...


D'oh!
Shoulda guessed.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Rickey said:


> anyone noticed Michael Cole vanished during the beat down? lol
> 
> I was thinking Cole might be the mastermind behind it all...


Yeah, some people think he was still there. 
But I'm pretty sure he ran off, and no one got him. 
I'm really excited for tomorrow now. 
I think this will definitely raise the ratings.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Mr Mark said:


> OK... And forgive my ignorance here, but WTF is this "IWC" I keep seeing referred to?


IWC

INTERNET WRESTLING COMMUNITY!


----------



## ste62 (Sep 4, 2004)

so if thats the nxt stable nd with the name n shit wtf is goin on with season 2???


----------



## Th3 Prodigal Son (Oct 21, 2008)

I like the fact that NXT attacked EVERYONE including the Straight Edge Society. And lol at Michael Cole disappearing.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

J-Coke said:


> It's weird but as nXt was beating up on Cena, I actually felt sorry for him to be outnumbered like that.


Um, Nah.


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

Mr Mark said:


> OK... And forgive my ignorance here, but WTF is this "IWC" I keep seeing referred to?


Internet wrestling community.



I think they will take out Orton before the PPV


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

I wanna see NXT be like this on a regular basis. Have them come out unexpectedly like the Japanese on that episode of South Park with the Dolphins and just kill people.

I've heard a few views on this angle already. It could turn out where Danielson runs NXT as a stable and goes against the SES and have Punk turn baby face which I'm totally against because Punk should be heel as long as he's got the SES and the I'm better than you gimmick. 

Another possibility is that Cena and the other veterans in WWE will give the punishment back in the future weeks and I guess it'll be some sort of ppv team match, maybe at Bragging Rights or Survivor Series. Yeah It's a while from now but Survivor Series would be ideal.

NXT putting Taker in the vegetative state might be the best way to go. Either way this new stable has really made wrestling all around the board very interesting.


----------



## manstis1804 (Jan 31, 2010)

-SAW- said:


> I literally walked away from the TV when Shitswaggle and Khali were "voted" as the opponents. And from what I'm reading, I'm really glad I did. Jesus, who gives money to support this awful show anymore? Smackdown FTW.


Haha way to miss out on the best angle in YEARS. The show was intentionally bullshit to lull the fans into thinking "yep same old shit" which led to the awesome nXt invasion.


----------



## Mr Mark (Jun 8, 2010)

Human Nature said:


> Yeah, some people think he was still there.
> But I'm pretty sure he ran off, and no one got him.
> I'm really excited for tomorrow now.
> I think this will definitely raise the ratings.


No, he got nailed.
One of the brothers got him with a roundhouse to the head.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

for the people complaining how it ruin face pushes of danielson and gabriel, no it doesn't ... they also took out the SES.

all they did was make a statement out of the big fish.


----------



## wrestlingfan4ever (Feb 12, 2007)

CandyCoatedChaos said:


> It just was. It was fucking cringe worthy TV.
> 
> Am I supposed to believe Gabriel and Slater are now bad ass? It doesn't put them over, it makes them look weak. Are they supposed to look strong? 8 people vs 2? Beating up announcers and techies? I'm supposed to believe that Mark Henry wouldn't of rolled his way down to the ring to do something about it? You'd think with Kane collaring anyone and everyone for the whole Undertaker thing wouldn't somehow twig that it was them? It's just utterly ridiculous.


:banplz: I realize it's just the Interwebz and being anonymous it doesn't really matter, but someone calling that ending "cringe worthy TV" needs to be banned and then have their fucking computer smashed to pieces with a sledgehammer.


----------



## Th3 Prodigal Son (Oct 21, 2008)

ViolenceIsGolden said:


> NXT putting Taker in the vegetative state might be the best way to go. Either way this new stable has really made wrestling all around the board very interesting.


I was thinking the same thing. There is a little history already with the rookies and Kane. They could tie this in to the storyline.


----------



## havoctrain (Jan 30, 2009)

J-Coke said:


> It's weird but as nXt was beating up on Cena, I actually felt sorry for him to be outnumbered like that.


Heh,I didn't.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

ste62 said:


> so if thats the nxt stable nd with the name n shit wtf is goin on with season 2???


I hope the N clan recruit them and attack the pros. and hoping cole shows his true colors. if he is part of the N Clan.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

fiftyonepercent said:


> Internet Wrestling Community...


Also:

Illiterates With Crayons
Irritated Wuss Convention
I Wash Cars
Ignorant Wimp Coalition
Idiots With Corn


----------



## Mr Mark (Jun 8, 2010)

wrestlingfan4ever said:


> :banplz: I realize it's just the Interwebz and being anonymous it doesn't really matter, but someone calling that ending "cringe worthy TV" needs to be banned and then have their fucking computer smashed to pieces with a sledgehammer.


I respectfully disagree.
It blew goats.


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

Carlito was obviously behind this, he always wanted to go out in a bang!


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Mr Mark said:


> No, he got nailed.
> One of the brothers got him with a roundhouse to the head.


When was it? 
Everything was happening so quickly, I even watched it again and there is just so 
much going on. Haha.


----------



## Y2Jerishow (Jan 17, 2010)

Lol NXT rookies are now trending on Twitter.

And btw has there ever been a better ENDING in RAW or wrestling history ?


----------



## PaulHBK (Dec 9, 2008)

Shadowcran said:


> yes it would have.
> 
> It happened just before choking Roberts with his tie. Danielson and someone else(I'm not up on most of the rookies) threw Cole down behind the announce table and he did the fetal position coverup. A chair bounced close to his head too.


Just re-watched it and Cole ran off before they could get him. He was no where in sight once Lawler got taken out. Lawler was the only one down behind the announcer table.


----------



## Portugoose (Mar 30, 2010)

Jim Ross is the leader of the NXT Invasion.


----------



## xXMC KnupXx (Apr 14, 2009)

Im going out on a limb here, but im saying Bret Hart is behind this whole thing.
3 hour RAW special with Smackdown! in attendance outa nowhere?
Hmmm...


----------



## Th3 Prodigal Son (Oct 21, 2008)

The black armbands were awesome.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

I would love Justin Gabriel to do a goth angel angle. Would be ace for the 450 to be, The Fall From Grace!

Slater bashing a guitar over people's heads.

Tarver going Tyson on people.

Sheffield going Bull-Shit on randoms backstage.

And it just goes on!


----------



## thatturboguy (Apr 20, 2010)

For anyone who says that ending was shit is crazy. I have been anti-RAW for months now. I actually made the jump to watching TNA because I was so bored with RAW. I watched RAW tonight because I think Rampage is entertaining, and again I was highly disappointed in RAW... but that was all before the ending! This hostile takeover will get me tuning in to nXt and Smackdown, as well as RAW next week. And even if RAW sucks again next week, they've got me watching a show that I had given up on, and I'm sure I'm not the only one.


----------



## Mr Mark (Jun 8, 2010)

Human Nature said:


> When was it?
> Everything was happening so quickly, I even watched it again and there is just so
> much going on. Haha.


Not too long after they got Jerry.
He was cowering over in the bell ringer's corner still wearing his headset.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Y2Jerishow said:


> Lol NXT rookies are now trending on Twitter.
> 
> And btw has there ever been a better ENDING in RAW or wrestling history ?


There have been better in the past but this is one of the best in AGES it feels like. Most of the show is still terrible but we will certainly remember how it ended.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

DX-Superkick said:


> I would love Justin Gabriel to do a goth angel angle. Would be ace for the 450 to be, The Fall From Grace!
> 
> Slater bashing a guitar over people's heads.
> 
> ...


Those would be too good to be true. Haha.


----------



## fiftyonepercent (Apr 13, 2010)

Y2Jerishow said:


> Lol NXT rookies are now trending on Twitter.
> 
> And btw has there ever been a better ENDING in RAW or wrestling history ?


Who's history? Yours, OK... Mine, hah...


----------



## Amunti (Feb 18, 2010)

Anyone have a Youtube video of the NXT beatdown?


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

Jim Ross to return with long black hair, and be leader of this nXt stable.

Also, night guys. 'Tis 12:00


----------



## thrillz. (Feb 1, 2007)

Anyone who wants to catch the beatdown
http://www.justin.tv/rko_dvd


----------



## PaulHBK (Dec 9, 2008)

Mr Mark said:


> Not too long after they got Jerry.
> He was cowering over in the bell ringer's corner still wearing his headset.


No! That was the time keeper and NOT Cole. You know, the guy that rings the bell. His name is Mark Eaton I do believe.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Mr Mark said:


> Not too long after they got Jerry.
> He was cowering over in the bell ringer's corner still wearing his headset.


Thank you Mr. Mark. I was starting to think I imagined the whole thing.


----------



## Portugoose (Mar 30, 2010)

I haven't heard so many kids cry on WWE TV since the Ultimate Warrior was locked in a casket or when Randy Savage was bitten by a cobra.


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

NXT rookies new titantron has leaked
looks like the WWE is serious about this push
LOL......no words
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WAUmqhGpWuY


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

This has to be the one of the best endings to Raw in a long ass time.


----------



## Th3 Prodigal Son (Oct 21, 2008)

I hope the rookies make an appearance on Smackdown. I'd mark for a Swagger beatdown. Danielson screaming at Cena "You are not better than me!" and spitting in his face was pure win.


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

DX-Superkick said:


> I would love Justin Gabriel to do a goth angel angle. Would be ace for the 450 to be, The Fall From Grace!


Lucifer


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Shadowcran said:


> Also:
> 
> Illiterates With Crayons
> Irritated Wuss Convention
> ...


Idiots With Corn?!

:lmao


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Human Nature said:


> Those would be too good to be true. Haha.


I know these things come to me...


----------



## chada75 (Aug 12, 2009)

What the NXT Rookies did was Unreal. I rarely marked out but tonight I sure did. I don't remember the NWO ever tore up the ring. NXT going batsh--t Crazy! WOW!


----------



## PaulHBK (Dec 9, 2008)

LOl. Anyone else notice the fan behind the barricade ringing the bell when the time keeper got taken out?!!! I wasn't sure who did that since the timekeeper was being taken out when it happened :lmao


----------



## Y2Jerishow (Jan 17, 2010)

fiftyonepercent said:


> Who's history? Yours, OK... Mine, hah...


Didn't understand that but as I'm only 17 my history may be shorter or longer than yours. 

And if everybodys so sure there has been a better ending can they name one ? 

I'm not saying there's not been one its just I can't think of one  only one guy gave a proper response saying there probably has been one at some point but whoever said "there's been plenty" I bet you can't name one.


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

Amunti said:


> Anyone have a Youtube video of the NXT beatdown?


a few seconds of it was left off this vid for some reason


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

MrWalsh said:


> NXT rookies new titantron has leaked
> looks like the WWE is serious about this push
> LOL......no words
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WAUmqhGpWuY




Hahahahahahaha


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

TheRealThing said:


> Question: Did a fan get beat up? The Rookies were jumping a guy in a tan shirt near the ring, and unless he was a worker or guard, I'm not sure he was involved with the matchup.


Probably was a plant.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

bme said:


> a few seconds of it was left off this vid for some reason


Thanks. Repped.


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

What a crazy, unique ending.

I’m in shock right now.


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

god the forums are going nuts right now


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Yeah, it seems that Cole left as soon as they attacked Striker and King.


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

as great this segment was, i have no faith in the WWE to keep this story interesting

i really hope im wrong tho


----------



## Mr Mark (Jun 8, 2010)

MrWalsh said:


> NXT rookies new titantron has leaked
> looks like the WWE is serious about this push
> LOL......no words


Now, that is some funny shit!


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Y2Jerishow said:


> First off, GREAT ending.
> 
> 2nd, and I know I'm speaking to a small minority, it doesn't need to make sense, it doesn't mean Russos rehired, it makes no sense so that we tune in next week for an explanation and the locker room didn't help because they probably don't know what's goin on (maybe some are in on it). Again know I'm speaking to a minority.
> 
> ...


It's still real to them dammit!


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

MrWalsh said:


> NXT rookies new titantron has leaked
> looks like the WWE is serious about this push
> LOL......no words
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WAUmqhGpWuY


^Fixed

NXT Titantron - Fixed Theme


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

I’m so glad I only watched the ending, because it sounded like an awful episode.


----------



## jasonviyavong (Dec 20, 2007)

Goddamn that was amazing and I marked like a little school girl for the first time in awhile. Bryan kicking Cena aswell as the spit was awesome and everyone did a goodjob. Tarvar just looked badass.


----------



## why (May 6, 2003)

I wonder if this was the storyline Vince talked about that was going to be for the old school fans. And where the hell was Cole? Is Cole going to join NXT? lol


----------



## hinton9 (Jan 26, 2009)

Raw was abysmal tonight but that ending... wow.

I can't believe some people are moaning saying it didn't make sense. For once, just try and fucking enjoy something rather than nitpicking and trying to find reasons not to like it.

If they're going to take this NXT Invasion/Stable seriously and really run with it then they should put Barrett into the Raw Fatal Four Way and have something similar to what happened tonight go down to allow Barrett to walk away with the title.

If they book this thing right then it's going to be amazing.


----------



## Amunti (Feb 18, 2010)

why said:


> I wonder if this was the storyline Vince talked about that was going to be for the old school fans. And where the hell was Cole? Is Cole going to join NXT? lol


When did Vince say that?


----------



## Khalid Hassan (Jan 3, 2006)

That was some of the best shit I've seen in a LOOOOOOOONG time. I can't remember the last time I've marked out this much! That was crazy! I want more! MORE I SAY!!!


----------



## MrWeymes (Jun 4, 2009)

I swear that there were children crying when NXT started the mini riot and beatdown on everyone. I'm not an advocate of making children cry, but that tells me that the WWE was real to them. Just like it was all those years back when I started watching. 

I haven't truly marked in a good while, but I marked tonight. It was surprising and it was interesting. I was a little disappointed to see Daniel Bryan grouped in with all of NXT because it may halt his storyline with the Miz and Cole. We'll see, though. I'm glad that it ended this way, too. It overshadowed an otherwise lacklustre Raw. If those votes were legit, people are ridiculous. The Great Khali and Hornswoggle? Come on.


----------



## Secueritae (Jul 19, 2004)

If this were a remake of the old NWO, i can see the start of RAW next week with "YESSIRRR WE.." being blacked out after a few seconds and a viral video by NXT being shown, to show they run the place.


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

hinton9 said:


> Raw was abysmal tonight but that ending... wow.
> 
> I can't believe some people are moaning saying it didn't make sense. For once, just try and fucking enjoy something rather than nitpicking and trying to find reasons not to like it.


God forbid people with an opinion that differs to yours.


----------



## jasonviyavong (Dec 20, 2007)

MrWeymes said:


> I swear that there were children crying when NXT started the mini riot and beatdown on everyone. I'm not an advocate of making children cry, but that tells me that the WWE was real to them. Just like it was all those years back when I started watching.
> 
> I haven't truly marked in a good while, but I marked tonight. It was surprising and it was interesting. I was a little disappointed to see Daniel Bryan grouped in with all of NXT because it may halt his storyline with the Miz and Cole. We'll see, though. I'm glad that it ended this way, too. It overshadowed an otherwise lacklustre Raw. If those votes were legit, people are ridiculous. The Great Khali and Hornswoggle? Come on.


Yeah but think about it this whole riot that was caused was basically from Daniel Bryan's rants he's been doing for the past month


----------



## why (May 6, 2003)

Amunti said:


> When did Vince say that?


Some interview. I am not sure if it was Vince. Either Vince or someone that works for the WWE.


----------



## hinton9 (Jan 26, 2009)

CandyCoatedChaos said:


> God forbid people with an opinion that differs to yours.


I've not problem with people not liking things as long as they can say why but I've not seen anyone really justify an opinion as to why it was bad. You think it was rubbish, tell us why.


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

NWO titantron with this song.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AR50OBKqtu4


----------



## DisturbedOne98 (Jul 7, 2007)

I missed about a minute of the start of the invasion. Did the NXT rookies come through the crowd?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

I only caught the last 8 minutes of the show and that shit was fucking epic. What was the backstory on this?


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

DisturbedOne98 said:


> I missed about a minute of the start of the invasion. Did the NXT rookies come through the crowd?


yeah all except for barrett. He showed up walking down the ramp to the ring. Then the rookies came through the crowd. Tarver looked very badass coming out of the crowd


----------



## Th3 Prodigal Son (Oct 21, 2008)

DisturbedOne98 said:


> I missed about a minute of the start of the invasion. Did the NXT rookies come through the crowd?


Yes. Barret came down the ramp and distracted Cena, then the rookies jumped the barricades.


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

hinton9 said:


> I've not problem with people not liking things as long as they can say why but I've not seen anyone really justify an opinion as to why it was bad. You think it was rubbish, tell us why.


I did. But I'll do it again, what did this achieve really? Does it make them look strong having an 8 on 2 advantage? By beating up announcers, techies and throwing chairs around? That scream weak to me. I can understand some of them doing it kind of, but I just cannot buy Gabriel and Slater trying to be bad ass, it's cringe worthy. And any other time we'd have the Raw and Smackdown guys running in for the save but this week they seem to have not noticed the beat down on the plasma screens backstage, I'd at least expect Kane and Mark Henry to do something, maybe even Evan Bourne, you know, because he's Cena's buddy and all.

Also, it's totally undone all the faces. Slater/Gabriel for example, both play up to the fans. They aren't tweeners, they just beat down the top face in the company, are the going to come out next week expecting a good reception? We now have 8 extra heels out of nowhere.


----------



## DisturbedOne98 (Jul 7, 2007)

Th3 Prodigal Son said:


> Yes. Barret came down the ramp and distracted Cena, then the rookies jumped the barricades.


Oh ok, awesome. Thanks a lot DFUSCMAN and Th3 Prodigal Son.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

I can't wait for WWE to make a video package of this. Its gonna look insane.


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

DisturbedOne98 said:


> I missed about a minute of the start of the invasion. Did the NXT rookies come through the crowd?


Barrett was walking slowly down the ramp, he got cena's attention, then Tarver came from the crowd, then the rest of em started poppin all over the place


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

What was so great is that the announcers sounded like they were in fear


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

CandyCoatedChaos said:


> I did. But I'll do it again, what did this achieve really? Does it make them look strong having an 8 on 2 advantage? By beating up announcers, techies and throwing chairs around? That scream weak to me. I can understand some of them doing it kind of, but I just cannot buy Gabriel and Slater trying to be bad ass, it's cringe worthy. And any other time we'd have the Raw and Smackdown guys running in for the save but this week they seem to have not noticed the beat down on the plasma screens backstage, I'd at least expect Kane and Mark Henry to do something, maybe even Evan Bourne, you know, because he's Cena's buddy and all.
> 
> Also, it's totally undone all the faces. Slater/Gabriel for example, both play up to the fans. They aren't tweeners, they just beat down the top face in the company, are the going to come out next week expecting a good reception? We now have 8 extra heels out of nowhere.


i get what you're saying here, but i think they will. 8 extra heels is the exact number of belts there are in the wwe. Plus with the nwo how many damn people did they have in the end on one show, the nxt stable, they can be on 2-3 different shows. IDK if they would be on superstars, or the new nxt. If all 8 constantly beat up the superstars on both raw and smackdown, it could get weird. If they did a 4 man show beating everyone down it would be great. I just don't know what 4 you would want


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

I marked hard when Bryan spat in Cena's face and kicked his fucking head in. I'm really wondering where they gonna go with this angle.


----------



## The Haiti Kid (Mar 10, 2006)

June, the month for major angles in recent years.

2007-Mr. McMahon limo explodes
2008-Stage falls on Mr. McMahon
2009-Trump Buys RAW
2010-NXT Rookies destroy John Cena


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

DFUSCMAN said:


> What was so great is that the announcers sounded like they were in fear


Michael Cole ran away faster than Forrest Griffin after he got KO'd by Anderson Silva. (UFC reference)

I'm really looking forward to the Smackdown spoilers tomorrow to see if the NXT rookies show up.


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

I kinda think it went a little too far when Bryan spat in Cena's face, that's just totally degrading.


----------



## Centigold (Apr 5, 2009)

They should take out Jack Swagger on Friday.

It would of been cool if they set up tables and then they all pick Cena up like they did Mohammud Hassan at RR and then they throw him over the top rope into the tables.


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

JeremyCB23 said:


> i get what you're saying here, but i think they will. 8 extra heels is the exact number of belts there are in the wwe. Plus with the nwo how many damn people did they have in the end on one show, the nxt stable, they can be on 2-3 different shows. IDK if they would be on superstars, or the new nxt. If all 8 constantly beat up the superstars on both raw and smackdown, it could get weird. If they did a 4 man show beating everyone down it would be great. I just don't know what 4 you would want


Lol, that's just going to be even worse, I can think of nothing shitter than all NXT rookies holding a belt. I don't even want IWC love child Danielson holding a belt nevermind all of them.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

The Haiti Kid said:


> June, the month for major angles in recent years.
> 
> 2007-Mr. McMahon limo explodes
> 2008-Stage falls on Mr. McMahon
> ...


But then again 3/4th of that list is of angles that went no where as well. ~_~


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

CandyCoatedChaos said:


> Lol, that's just going to be even worse, I can think of nothing shitter than all NXT rookies holding a belt. I don't even want IWC love child Danielson holding a belt nevermind all of them.


well its not forever! I mean eventually the stable will get stale and they will implode, espically with all those egos on the squad.


----------



## hinton9 (Jan 26, 2009)

CandyCoatedChaos said:


> I did. But I'll do it again, what did this achieve really? Does it make them look strong having an 8 on 2 advantage? By beating up announcers, techies and throwing chairs around? That scream weak to me. I can understand some of them doing it kind of, but I just cannot buy Gabriel and Slater trying to be bad ass, it's cringe worthy. And any other time we'd have the Raw and Smackdown guys running in for the save but this week they seem to have not noticed the beat down on the plasma screens backstage, I'd at least expect Kane and Mark Henry to do something, maybe even Evan Bourne, you know, because he's Cena's buddy and all.
> 
> Also, it's totally undone all the faces. Slater/Gabriel for example, both play up to the fans. They aren't tweeners, they just beat down the top face in the company, are the going to come out next week expecting a good reception? We now have 8 extra heels out of nowhere.


What did it achieve? It got 8 guys who get little to no reaction when they're on Raw instantly over.

Yes they attacked non-wrestlers but so did the NWO and I think that turned out OK. Beating up commentators and people that can't defend themself is an easy way to get heel heat. Austin did it in 2001 when he was struggling to get over as a heel.

Complaining about the Raw roster not coming out is exactly the kind of nitpicking I'm talking about, there have been countless times in wrestling when logically someone should've made a save but they didn't, if you're going to always worry about things like that when you're watching wrestling then you might aswell just stop watching because you'll always be questioning something.

Saying that you don't buy some of them as heels is ridiculous. You've seen them as heels in one segment that lasted what, twenty minutes? Give it chance!

And of course it's undone all of the work that they've put in with some of them as faces, it's called a heel turn! Nobody is expecting them to get a good reaction next week, why would they? They just beat up the top face in the company in an 8 on 1 attack.


----------



## toadson (Oct 2, 2007)

I can't believe these rebels aren't in police custody right now. What they did was disgusting.


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

JeremyCB23 said:


> well its not forever! I mean eventually the stable will get stale and they will implode, espically with all those egos on the squad.


After what, a year?


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

The Haiti Kid said:


> June, the month for major angles in recent years.
> 
> 2007-Mr. McMahon limo explodes
> 2008-Stage falls on Mr. McMahon
> ...


2007 - Benoit
2008 - Nothing comes of it, at all.
2009 - And all we got were wrestlecrap shit worthy guest hosts.

2010 - Until I see more this is just a one time thing. May be big, may be the New Breed all over again. Although I hope this is nWo territory good.


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

CandyCoatedChaos said:


> Lol, that's just going to be even worse, I can think of nothing shitter than all NXT rookies holding a belt. I don't even want IWC love child Danielson holding a belt nevermind all of them.


...and why is that? Because he's one of the best wrestlers in the world, or is it because he's a lot better than guys like Sheamus and Swagger combined? 

Make your pick.


----------



## TexTiger (Aug 18, 2008)

2 hours and 50 minutes of the most insulting RAW ever (Khali & the troll? Really), and 20 minutes of the biggest markout moment in a long time. What an amazing ending!


----------



## The_Jiz (Jun 1, 2006)

The Haiti Kid said:


> June, the month for major angles in recent years.
> 
> 2007-Mr. McMahon limo explodes
> 2008-Stage falls on Mr. McMahon
> ...


You can also add
2006 - Kane vs. Kane 
2005 - Hassan wit his ring of terrorists(?)
2004 - Euegene(?)(LOL)


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

I think alot of ppl on here will agree that the ending was the best thing out of this show. I could not watch everything, it was just ugh. The ending saved this show from being the worst in recent memory.


----------



## Joeyontherun22 (Jan 5, 2010)

The ending was great and completely unexpected.


----------



## guardplay320 (Apr 19, 2010)

break_down.exe said:


> So did anyone notice if Cole got attacked as well? If not, I'm totally calling that he orchestrated this attack somehow and is going to manage the NXT stable.


This was my immediate thought as well. They would have completely played out Danielson's hatred for Cole otherwise. It seems like too much of a coincidence that he disappeared. It's a complete ripoff of the NWO thing with Cole playing the role of Bischoff. I'm sure they'll have a similar heel turn by Cole also where you think Danielson is going to beat the crap out of him.


----------



## The Haiti Kid (Mar 10, 2006)

TexTiger said:


> 2 hours and 50 minutes of the most insulting RAW ever (Khali & the troll? Really), and 20 minutes of the biggest markout moment in a long time. What an amazing ending!


Some of the choices were stupid but if the voting was legit then the WWE audience should also hang their heads in shame.


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

hinton9 said:


> What did it achieve? It got 8 guys who get little to no reaction when they're on Raw instantly over.
> 
> Yes they attacked non-wrestlers but so did the NWO and I think that turned out OK. Beating up commentators and people that can't defend themself is an easy way to get heel heat. Austin did it in 2001 when he was struggling to get over as a heel.
> 
> ...


It got them a reaction with 10 year olds. For the most part, nobody will still give a shit. It'll be the kind of heat where they want them off the screen so they can watch someone good at their job. The aim in my eyes was to make a statement that they are all strong and big men, when really every one of them would get their asses handed to them, as someone pointed out earlier, I'm pretty sure most of the NXT rookies got their asses whooped by Kane a few weeks back, and now they can do this?

20 minutes is enough to make an opinion. I watched them for twenty minutes trying to be heels and they just make me laugh, Slater scrunching up his face before falling over in an attempt at strangling Cena with the ring rope was just hilariously bad.

It's not nitpicking at all, it's a legitimate case. They would of come out. Especially with an 8 on 2 beatdown. If you were on the show and saw these desperados running amock then you'd go teach them a lesson, not sit back and watch it happen.


----------



## wrestlingfan4ever (Feb 12, 2007)




----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)




----------



## wrestlingfan4ever (Feb 12, 2007)

CandyCoatedChaos said:


> It got them a reaction with 10 year olds. For the most part, nobody will still give a shit. It'll be the kind of heat where they want them off the screen so they can watch someone good at their job. The aim in my eyes was to make a statement that they are all strong and big men, when really every one of them would get their asses handed to them, as someone pointed out earlier, I'm pretty sure most of the NXT rookies got their asses whooped by Kane a few weeks back, and now they can do this?
> 
> 20 minutes is enough to make an opinion. I watched them for twenty minutes trying to be heels and they just make me laugh, Slater scrunching up his face before falling over in an attempt at strangling Cena with the ring rope was just hilariously bad.
> 
> It's not nitpicking at all, it's a legitimate case. They would of come out. Especially with an 8 on 2 beatdown. If you were on the show and saw these desperados running amock then you'd go teach them a lesson, not sit back and watch it happen.


Smarks. Because actually enjoying wrestling is just not possible anymore.


----------



## erikstans07 (Jun 20, 2007)

Barrett to replace Cena in the Fatal 4-Way, anyone?


----------



## TexTiger (Aug 18, 2008)

The Haiti Kid said:


> Some of the choices were stupid but if the voting was legit then the WWE audience should also hang their heads in shame.


I don't think they were legit, but if they were, they definitely made the options obvious what they wanted in some of those matches though (Dance off, tag team, Edge/Orton "match", Show/Jericho). The only match that seemed to be legit voting was the Cena/Punk match, and the outcome of the voting wasn't obvious just by the options given.


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

Billy Kidman said:


> ...and why is that? Because he's one of the best wrestlers in the world, or is it because he's a lot better than guys like Sheamus and Swagger combined?
> 
> Make your pick.


Because the dick riding he gets is just not earned. I see nothing out of the ordinary, all wrestling is fake, HE'S DAH BEST WERESTLER EVAHH, as though he actually does it really, wrestling is still fake, nobody actually does the moves, but everyone talks as though Byran actually does it.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

LOL, @ some of these comments on WWE Universe.

http://fans.wwe.com/go/thread/view/691/24986353/the_whole_end_of_raw_was_a_waste_of_time...?pg=2


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

I can’t believe I’m watching Kozlov and Santino dancing in the fucking ring right now.


----------



## LordKain (Mar 14, 2010)

wrestlingfan4ever said:


> Smarks. Because actually enjoying wrestling is just not possible anymore.


Sadly I agree with this because alot smarks now and days only go to WWE events just to piss on the product and boo the faces just to show there rebels and seriously what's the point of watching the show in the first place if you already hate it?


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

TehJerichoFan said:


> LOL, @ some of these comments on WWE Universe.
> 
> http://fans.wwe.com/go/thread/view/691/24986353/the_whole_end_of_raw_was_a_waste_of_time...?pg=2


lol. There are so many marks over there. And I thought it was past their bedtime.


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

CandyCoatedChaos said:


> I'm pretty sure most of the NXT rookies got their asses whooped by Kane a few weeks back, and now they can do this?


it was an 8 on 1 handicap _*match*_. Each one of em had a hard time _*wrestling*_ him because he's 7 feet tall, but at one point they ganged up on Kane and laid him out.


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

wrestlingfan4ever said:


> Smarks. Because actually enjoying wrestling is just not possible anymore.


Hypocritical statement. EVERYONE was moaning about the product for 2 hours and 50 minutes, but I'd be wrong for telling people to just enjoy that, you'd get all angry and be like THAT SHIT DOESN'T DESERVE PRAISE D:


----------



## TexTiger (Aug 18, 2008)

CandyCoatedChaos said:


> Because the dick riding he gets is just not earned. I see nothing out of the ordinary, all wrestling is fake, HE'S DAH BEST WERESTLER EVAHH, as though he actually does it really, wrestling is still fake, nobody actually does the moves, but everyone talks as though Byran actually does it.


Acting is "fake" too by your rationale, but that doesn't mean that Jack Nicholson isn't a much better actor than Kevin Costner. Bryan performs better than 99% of the WWE roster, regardless of whether or not it's "fake".


----------



## guardplay320 (Apr 19, 2010)

How will they play this out for NXT tomorrow is the question with the new batch? Are the pros working with the NXT rookies there just going to ignore the fact that the former NXT bunch did an invasion on RAW?


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

TexTiger said:


> Acting is "fake" too by your rationale, but that doesn't mean that Jack Nicholson isn't a much better actor than Kevin Costner. Bryan performs better than 99% of the WWE roster, regardless of whether or not it's "fake".


HOW!? Seriously, what makes him better? It's because he's from the indies isn't it? Makes him COOOOOOOOOLER than anyone else.


----------



## Th3 Prodigal Son (Oct 21, 2008)

TehJerichoFan said:


> LOL, @ some of these comments on WWE Universe.
> 
> http://fans.wwe.com/go/thread/view/691/24986353/the_whole_end_of_raw_was_a_waste_of_time...?pg=2





> babylove
> babylove
> Rank: New User
> Join: 05/31/10
> ...


:lmao


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

kobra860 said:


> lol. There are so many marks over there. And I thought it was past their bedtime.


Naw, they're just gonna bitch and moan all night long. Kafaybe is real to them.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## hinton9 (Jan 26, 2009)

CandyCoatedChaos said:


> It got them a reaction with 10 year olds. For the most part, nobody will still give a shit. It'll be the kind of heat where they want them off the screen so they can watch someone good at their job. The aim in my eyes was to make a statement that they are all strong and big men, when really every one of them would get their asses handed to them, as someone pointed out earlier, I'm pretty sure most of the NXT rookies got their asses whooped by Kane a few weeks back, and now they can do this?
> 
> 20 minutes is enough to make an opinion. I watched them for twenty minutes trying to be heels and they just make me laugh, Slater scrunching up his face before falling over in an attempt at strangling Cena with the ring rope was just hilariously bad.
> 
> It's not nitpicking at all, it's a legitimate case. They would of come out. Especially with an 8 on 2 beatdown. If you were on the show and saw these desperados running amock then you'd go teach them a lesson, not sit back and watch it happen.


So it got them a reaction with their target audience? Wow I bet WWE are devastated about that. Of course it got a reaction from the kids, it's aimed at them. But have a look around the internet, it's got a positive reaction from a lot of older fans too. This is an angle that could potentially appeal to a lot more people than another Cena overcoming a bad guy angle.

Talking about what the NXT guys have done in the past in a moot point, you can look at any top wrestlers career and point to a time in it were they weren't as credible/successful. Everyone's gotta start somewhere.

Judging people on a 20 minute beat-down segment is ridiculous, you have no idea of the heel characters that these guys are going to be portraying or where they're going to go from here. 

You're missing my point, I agreed with you that logically there probably should've been a save. My point is, who cares? There have been so many times where logically something should've happened but it didn't. It happens too often in wrestling for me to care about.


----------



## The Haiti Kid (Mar 10, 2006)

They have to continue this angle on SD at least because they ain't officially belonging to any brand so turn up on SD and cause a riot as well.

NXT i'm not sure because I don't want them to overshadow the new NXT rookies.

They should definitely mention and recap the angle though.


----------



## XxLionheartxX (Mar 19, 2006)

What do you guys think of this tron I found for nXt 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WAUmqhGpWuY

I hope they act as one cohesive stable like the nWo did back in the day and not just like 8 individuals doing business for themselves with a common goal in mind. Also I'm having trouble seeing Gabriel mesh with this group, I think he'll eventually cause tension and get either kicked out or leave and join the WWE team.

And one last thing, this is more of a suggestion than an observation, but I would like for this stable to keep going strong into the months ahead leading to a world title win for Barrett and the revelation of Jericho being the mastermind behind it all. Barrett could say that he never stopped being Jericho's protege. He could go on to say that Jericho had been the true leader from the shadows and the one who came up with the idea, leading to Jericho winning the other world title. Don't know why, but the way I have it played out in my mind would make Jericho seem like a sinister genius.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

TehJerichoFan said:


>


:lmao poor Justin, but he did a great job.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

n.X.t


----------



## Centigold (Apr 5, 2009)

How cool would it have been if a rookie went to the back and brought back Michael Cole and Daniel put him in a Cradle. Mark out x10000000000000


----------



## toadson (Oct 2, 2007)

wrestlingfan4ever said:


>


Havent laughed that hard at anything on RAW this year.


----------



## TexTiger (Aug 18, 2008)

CandyCoatedChaos said:


> HOW!? Seriously, what makes him better? It's because he's from the indies isn't it? Makes him COOOOOOOOOLER than anyone else.


In most of the Arts (and yes, sports entertainment is an "art form"), most of the best artists are on the indy scene. Acting, music, visual arts, wrestling, etc, all have a very good independent scene that is less focused on the corporate world, and more on the purity of the art. The people that suffer in the independent scene make a small fraction of what the mainstream artists make, but they do it because they love it, and a lot of them are better than their mainstream peers. Bryan is one such case, as are many of the independent wrestlers. What makes them better is because they are freer to showcase their craft, therefore can be more creative in what they do. Whether or not he will make a successful transition into the mainstream world remains to be seen, but as far as his indy work goes, I think the body of his work speaks for itself.


----------



## balfaro (May 7, 2010)

NWO IS BACK!

NXT WORLD ORDER.

I have marked out harder than I have marked in a while and I never even really liked the whole NXT concept. 

The whole time I was just hoping to mark out even more by hearing ...

"IF YOU SMELLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL" 

Unfortunately didn't happen ...


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

wrestlingfan4ever said:


> Smarks. Because actually enjoying wrestling is just not possible anymore.


The show tonight was hard to enjoy (excluding the ending of course). The matches were predictable and the contests also were predictable and unoriginal. When it comes to humor, the WWE falls flats 90% of the time. The sketches were pointless and contributed nothing to the show.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Sorry about the last post I made. Someone delete it please?





































n.X.t baby

EDIT: Notice how EVERYONE now officially has new in-ring gear.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

TBH and yeah I know it's scripted/kayfabe... But it just felt like it went a little to far IMO... I don't mind them doing stuff like this. And didn't care much for them attacking Cena. For me it felt a little to real. I just found it all a lil unnerving if I'm being honest.


Does this count as PG 

And also after this, I don't really have enough faith in WWE's booking department, for them to do this right. If they continue with it.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Wrestling>Cena said:


> :lmao poor Justin, but he did a great job.


He did. If only that were Michael Cole thought, LOL.


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

hinton9 said:


> So it got them a reaction with their target audience? Wow I bet WWE are devastated about that. Of course it got a reaction from the kids, it's aimed at them. But have a look around the internet, it's got a positive reaction from a lot of older fans too. This is an angle that could potentially appeal to a lot more people than another Cena overcoming a bad guy angle.
> 
> Talking about what the NXT guys have done in the past in a moot point, you can look at any top wrestlers career and point to a time in it were they weren't as credible/successful. Everyone's gotta start somewhere.
> 
> ...


It got a good reaction on here because for the most part everyone hates Cena, they like to see destruction, and Bryan was on the screen for 20 minutes. I usually love a Cena beatdown, but this was just beyond silly.

I can tell where all of their characters are going. Tarver and Skip will be the bully enforcers. Slater will be the brash, cocky guy with a swagger. Danielson will be the snap at any minute guy. Barrett will be the leader, the brains. I don't even know what Gabriel is going to fail at being.

That segment was supposed to make me believe, and it just didn't.


----------



## XxLionheartxX (Mar 19, 2006)

How was it not PG? They didn't do anything overly violent and .... the Serena, nothing compared to the stable brawls of the 90s.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

I lol'd at this. :lmao




> 2 hours ago :: Jun 07, 2010 - 11:12PM #1
> 
> alfeebester
> New User
> ...





> btown10
> New User
> Join: 10/25/09
> 
> NXT are a bunch of ****s!!!


http://fans.wwe.com/go/thread/view/691/24986449/Raw_Ending_too_far


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

^^^^ However this is funny.


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

TexTiger said:


> In most of the Arts (and yes, sports entertainment is an "art form"), most of the best artists are on the indy scene. Acting, music, visual arts, wrestling, etc, all have a very good independent scene that is less focused on the corporate world, and more on the purity of the art. The people that suffer in the independent scene make a small fraction of what the mainstream artists make, but they do it because they love it, and a lot of them are better than their mainstream peers. Bryan is one such case, as are many of the independent wrestlers. What makes them better is because they are freer to showcase their craft, therefore can be more creative in what they do. Whether or not he will make a successful transition into the mainstream world remains to be seen, but as far as his indy work goes, I think the body of his work speaks for itself.


So basically now, in theory, nobody should like him. Because he won't be allowed to do what his does in the Indies. He'll be watered down and will no longer do what he could do in the indies. He won't be better than anyone else, stick all the WWE superstars in the indies and I don't see why Bryan would stand out anymore, because everyone would be free to do what he does.


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

SON OF A FUCKING BITCH!!! WHAT THE HELL HAPPENED???? I MISSED THE END!


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

TehJerichoFan said:


> I lol'd at this. :lmao
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As funny as it is (I lol'ed) the guy did have a point. Most of those kids take this shit seriously unfortunately.

And justin getting choked with his tie was a bit cringeworthy. It's still PG, guys.


----------



## guardplay320 (Apr 19, 2010)

I wonder how they'll play this out between Jericho and Barrett. Jericho was Barrett's biggest cheerleader. If this in fact is an invasion, will Jericho job to Barrett in the near future? Why not, he's jobbed to everyone else lately.


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

XxLionheartxX said:


> How was it not PG? They didn't do anything overly violent and .... the Serena, nothing compared to the stable brawls of the 90s.


Spitting and choking someone with a tie could be seen as very bad taste though.


----------



## hinton9 (Jan 26, 2009)

CandyCoatedChaos said:


> It got a good reaction on here because for the most part everyone hates Cena, they like to see destruction, and Bryan was on the screen for 20 minutes. I usually love a Cena beatdown, but this was just beyond silly.
> 
> I can tell where all of their characters are going. Tarver and Skip will be the bully enforcers. Slater will be the brash, cocky guy with a swagger. Danielson will be the snap at any minute guy. Barrett will be the leader, the brains. I don't even know what Gabriel is going to fail at being.
> 
> That segment was supposed to make me believe, and it just didn't.


It was all because of Cena? That's funny because the talk is about the NXT guys not Cena getting beat-up. People aren't marking because Cena got a beating, we see that regularly. People are marking out because they just saw a very well executed, completely unexpected angle.

So you can judge people on one segment because 'you can tell' where the characters are going. Could you tell that this was coming tonight? Untill you see it you don't know. This goes back to my original point, why don't you try giving things a chance?

On another note; People are complaining about this not being PG? Everyday people moan about PG on here but now WWE are doing something that's slightly edgey people are complaining that it's not PG?! Words fail me.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

hinton9 said:


> It was all because of Cena? That's funny because the talk is about the NXT guys not Cena getting beat-up. People aren't marking because Cena got a beating, we see that regularly. People are marking out because they just saw a very well executed, completely unexpected angle.
> 
> So you can judge people on one segment because 'you can tell' where the characters are going. Could you tell that this was coming tonight? Untill you see it you don't know. This goes back to my original point, why don't you try giving things a chance?
> 
> On another note; People are complaining about this not being PG? Everyday people moan about PG on here but now WWE are doing something that's slightly edgey people are complaining that it's not PG?! Words fail me.


I'd rep you again but it won't let me! Keep this up and maybe the guy will screw off!


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

TheGreatOne2735 said:


> SON OF A FUCKING BITCH!!! WHAT THE HELL HAPPENED???? I MISSED THE END!


I was not very enthusiatic about it so forgive me if I don't make it sound as amazing as the rest of the IWC but basically the NXT rookies jumped the ring, beat down cena, punk, gallows, king, and anybody else they could get their hands on, and just decimated the place. Bryan spat in Cena's face and choked some announcer with his own tie which looked very brutal for mine. This went on for a good 20 minutes.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

IDC if it's PG or not, I never complain about it. For i'm a wrestling fan. All I'm saying is, in some parts I found it unnerving.


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

hinton9 said:


> On another note; People are complaining about this not being PG? Everyday people moan about PG on here but now WWE are doing something that's slightly edgey people are complaining that it's not PG?! Words fail me.


Welcome to the IWC, how can I help you?


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

hinton9 said:


> On another note; People are complaining about this not being PG? Everyday people moan about PG on here but now WWE are doing something that's slightly edgey people are complaining that it's not PG?! Words fail me.


In my defense, I have always applauded WWE for being successful at being PG. The times were right to do so and I can't deny that.

And while I have hoped for something edgier, the choking part that Bryan did felt kinda.. ehh. Idk maybe I'm just not used to it being Attitude Era anymore.


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

hinton9 said:


> It was all because of Cena? That's funny because the talk is about the NXT guys not Cena getting beat-up. People aren't marking because Cena got a beating, we see that regularly. People are marking out because they just saw a very well executed, completely unexpected angle.
> 
> So you can judge people on one segment because 'you can tell' where the characters are going. Could you tell that this was coming tonight? Untill you see it you don't know. This goes back to my original point, why don't you try giving things a chance?
> 
> On another note; People are complaining about this not being PG? Everyday people moan about PG on here but now WWE are doing something that's slightly edgey people are complaining that it's not PG?! Words fail me.


Unexpected does not equal good. It was a complete mess. It went way too far and just became a joke after a bit. Sorry if I don't bow down with the majority of the people here like you all think I should, but I have my opinion and it was a state. They didn't get over, I heard no real heat or anything, the only noise I head was for cheers when Cena got up to have a go back. I gave it a chance, that was a chance, it did not interest me at all, it makes me dread next week, or even smackdown on friday, I get no joy out of seeing such a one sided thing, it's boring to watch, there was nothing to keep me entertained, it was just 8 people throwing things around and bullying ring staff.


----------



## balfaro (May 7, 2010)

Honestly I feel like Jack Swagger should have been picked and that way the nWo would have been able to destroy the two top tier champions, what an even bigger upset and triumph it would have been.


----------



## hinton9 (Jan 26, 2009)

Natsuke said:


> In my defense, I have always applauded WWE for being successful at being PG. The times were right to do so and I can't deny that.
> 
> And while I have hoped for something edgier, the choking part that Bryan did felt kinda.. ehh. Idk maybe I'm just not used to it being Attitude Era anymore.


Fair enough if you're not someone that usually complains about PG. I think tonight shows why PG is such a good thing for the company. If you compare the NXT thing with a lot of Attitude Era stuff then the NXT segment was really quite tame. 

If this segment had taken place in 1999 then nobody would've batted an eyelid but because the way the company is today things like this can seem really edgey and unsettling.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

TehJerichoFan said:


>


:lmao This is a face to remember. Praise to Justin Roberts for making that face.


----------



## thegreatone15 (Feb 20, 2003)

CandyCoatedChaos said:


> Unexpected does not equal good. It was a complete mess. It went way too far and just became a joke after a bit. Sorry if I don't bow down with the majority of the people here like you all think I should, but I have my opinion and it was a state. They didn't get over, I heard no real heat or anything, the only noise I head was for cheers when Cena got up to have a go back. I gave it a chance, that was a chance, it did not interest me at all, it makes me dread next week, or even smackdown on friday, I get no joy out of seeing such a one sided thing, it's boring to watch, there was nothing to keep me entertained, it was just 8 people throwing things around and bullying ring staff.


But all the guest hosts comedy and lame shit that happened on the show before that entertained you right?

WWE finally does something out of the ordinary that they hardly every do anymore and you people still find something to complain about.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

Squirrelplayingtag said:


> Spitting and choking someone with a tie could be seen as very bad taste though.


Hitting people with chairs , punching people in the face , attacking injured people ....
completely civil


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

BambiKiller said:


> IDC if it's PG or not, I never complain about it. For i'm a wrestling fan. All I'm saying is, in some parts I found it unnerving.


I found the Danielson promo on NXT way more unnerving than this...

That send a chill down my fucking spine. Too awesome.


----------



## hinton9 (Jan 26, 2009)

CandyCoatedChaos said:


> Unexpected does not equal good. It was a complete mess. It went way too far and just became a joke after a bit. Sorry if I don't bow down with the majority of the people here like you all think I should, but I have my opinion and it was a state. They didn't get over, I heard no real heat or anything, the only noise I head was for cheers when Cena got up to have a go back. I gave it a chance, that was a chance, it did not interest me at all, it makes me dread next week, or even smackdown on friday, I get no joy out of seeing such a one sided thing, it's boring to watch, there was nothing to keep me entertained, it was just 8 people throwing things around and bullying ring staff.


If you dread watching Raw and Smackdown then here's a tip, just don't watch it. Nobody is forcing you.

If you don't this angle then fair enough. Personally, I think you're being way too critical and you don't seem to be particularly willing to give it a chance to see how it plays out. You've made your mind up that the entire angle is shit based on a 20 minute segment. But whatever, it's your opinion and you're entitled to it. There's no point debating it because it doesn't seem that you're going to change your mind and I certainly won't be changing mine.


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

I worry for these guys whenn HHH gets back 
It will be like hes burrying 8 Ortons at the same time.
Lets hope they get over big before that happens though


----------



## thegreatone15 (Feb 20, 2003)

hinton9 said:


> Fair enough if you're not someone that usually complains about PG. I think tonight shows why PG is such a good thing for the company. If you compare the NXT thing with a lot of Attitude Era stuff then the NXT segment was really quite tame.
> 
> If this segment had taken place in 1999 then nobody would've batted an eyelid but because the way the company is today things like this can seem really edgey and unsettling.


THIS. THIS FUCKING EXACTLY. 

People wonder why WWE is prone to be PG now. Because it isn't necessary for them to do things like tonight that they would of did 10 years ago. It's just in today's world its just not needed for all the edginess type of shit to go on anymore.

But you know the same people who are complain about what happens tonight will be the same people who complain about WWE being PG now. Can't make up their fucking minds.


----------



## Shawno (Jan 6, 2008)

TehJerichoFan said:


>


THANKYOU LOL that was absolutely hilarious!


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

Just saw the video...

:shocked:


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

WutChagoNAdoBrothA said:


> Hitting people with chairs , punching people in the face , attacking injured people ....
> completely civil


I know yeah, but for a lot of people, seeing someone being choked (fake or not) is pretty scary. Also when it comes to the other stuff, we know it's fake/assisted and that the injuries aren't legit. Nothing fake about spitting someone in the face, which imo is one of the most degrading things you can do to a person.

Btw, I'm not saying I didn't like the end cause it was totally epic but I can see where some people would find it excessive/in bad taste.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

TheGreatOne2735 said:


> Just saw the video...
> 
> :shocked:


Amazing, right??


----------



## Centigold (Apr 5, 2009)

BambiKiller said:


> IDC if it's PG or not, I never complain about it. For i'm a wrestling fan. All I'm saying is, in some parts I found it unnerving.


I personally want Wrestling to look real. It would help people suspend the belief and give it a little edge.


----------



## smackdown1111 (Sep 28, 2004)

Now I remember why I don't watch wrestling much anymore. Raw was completley boring.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

Squirrelplayingtag said:


> I know yeah, but for a lot of people, seeing someone being choked (fake or not) is an unnerving thing to see. Also when it comes to the other stuff, we know it's fake/assisted and that the injuries aren't legit. Nothing fake about spitting someone in the face, which imo is one of the most degrading things you can do to a person.


1. Heels choke their opponent on the ropes almost every match. Christian is a face and chokes people on the ropes.

2. People have been spitting in peoples faces in wrestling since the start of wrestling.
Why , because of your point... it's degrading , disrespectful and draws a ton of heat.
Carlito used to spit an apple in peoples face almost every match

3. Brace yourself for this..... wrestling is fake and scripted


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Centigold said:


> I personally want Wrestling to look real. It would help people suspend the belief and give it a little edge.


The last thing I want to see is my little cousin trying to be like Daniel Bryan and choke my niece with a necktie. His parents and I let him watch this (horrid) PG-era WWE cause it's safe to watch.

It's still PG no matter what we say. That wasn't PG. I think the angle would have gone the same in terms of being awesome if they didn't show something /that/ brutal (The neck choke on Roberts). I mark for edgy things like being slammed through a table, but for things where it's easy for my little relatives to do that's near-damn lethal, then yeah, I'd be worried.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

WutChagoNAdoBrothA said:


> 1. Heels choke their opponent on the ropes almost every match. Christian is a face and chokes people on the ropes.


They don't choke anyone by the neck anymore in that style. Notice how their arms are slung over the rope to prevent that. That point isn't valid.


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

Maybe I should have used the word strangled, sounds more brutal.


----------



## Kyle_C_Haight (Jan 30, 2006)

For people who raise concerns about whether or not the last segment of RAW was unsettling or not, I raise the question, if they didn't show Justin Roberts getting choked out with his tie, would you still say it went too far? Aside from Roberts getting choked out, what do we really have in this segment; a bunch of pissed off wrestlers attacking John Cena (which we've seen countless time before) and them destroying the ring (not as common).


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Squirrelplayingtag said:


> Maybe I should have used the word strangled, sounds more brutal.


That's basically what was happening to Roberts.

I can understand "get a grip" but people gotta realize that the WWE could get in trouble for this kind of shit.. then we'll get a G-Rating WWE.

Who the fuck wants to see that?


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

WutChagoNAdoBrothA said:


> 1. Heels choke their opponent on the ropes almost every match. Christian is a face and chokes people on the ropes.
> 
> 2. People have been spitting in peoples faces in wrestling since the start of wrestling.
> Why , because of your point... it's degrading , disrespectful and draws a ton of heat.
> ...


1. Yeah, it's kind of a different movement though. I think there's a distinct difference between that and pulling hard on a tie to strangle someone.

2. I never liked that guy. And imo, it's more gross when you spit your own saliva on someone, ew.

3. It's still real to me dammit!


----------



## Aaron510 (Jun 10, 2008)

That was the best end to the raw i have seen.. what a wonderful show tonight.. I have to say after tna monday nights.. wwe have stepped it up a bit now..


----------



## Azuran (Feb 17, 2009)

Best ending in the past 10 years. Nothing is gonna top that this year.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Aaron510 said:


> That was the best end to the raw i have seen.. what a wonderful show tonight.. I have to say after tna monday nights.. wwe have stepped it up a bit now..


Disagree. Even though the ending was fantastic, it can't make up for the fact that the crowd and the viewers were screwed for 2 hours and 45 minutes.


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

Natsuke said:


> That's basically what was happening to Roberts.
> 
> I can understand "get a grip" but people gotta realize that the WWE could get in trouble for this kind of shit.. then we'll get a G-Rating WWE.
> 
> Who the fuck wants to see that?


You can not like one segment of the show and say it went too far.
The entire show was very PG right up until the end. I dont see the problem with doing these types of things in the future. That way you are not alienating one of your fanbases for another.


----------



## Calvinball (Feb 21, 2009)

Did one set of people write the last segment and a different set write everything else? The first hour felt like they didn't know they had an extra hour to fill until this morning. Actually, most of the show felt like a bad formulaic Raw--bad comedy vignettes with the guest hosts, bad comedy vignettes w/o the guest hosts, short meaningless matches, standard bad multi-woman match... In a way, that helped the effectiveness of the final segment, but it certainly would have been equally as effective if the first 2:50 or so of the show weren't moreorless completely horrendous.

That last segment was really well done, but I'm not confident in the follow up being too good. For one, WWE has a history of giving up very quickly on guys who they seemed to decide they wanted to push fairly hard, though none of them were in angles as big as this one, which is something that can't be dropped next week as easily as countless half-hearted pushes were over the last few years. Secondly, and more importantly, while I only watched a few episodes of NXT, the overall talent level of that group seems pretty low. There doesn't appear to be enough talented guys in that group to pull this (whatever this ends up being) off past week one. On the shows I saw, at least 50% of them felt like guys who were too green to be on TV. Only two or so could cut a decent promo, and about as many could wrestle a decent match. I don't see most of them delivering in a high profile storyline. I guess I'll see what they do next week and on Smackdown Friday. It's funny how one segment did more for those eight guys than months worth of television.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

Notice how danielson was always around barrett. I've got the feeling danielson's going to be barrett's right hand man, doing the work but never the glory. Until he finally snaps, barrett looks like the leader. Barrett's got a title shot at a ppv and he's probably going to win that title match. I could see danielson feuding with barrett for the title if that happens.

This is just my opinion


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

MrWalsh said:


> You can not like one segment of the show and say it went too far.
> The entire show was very PG right up until the end. I dont see the problem with doing these types of things in the future. That way you are not alienating one of your fanbases for another.


The WWE basically alienated its old fanbase in favor for the PG era of kids and whatnot for the past few years. I can understand trying to get some of them back, but it's almost as if you let your kid watch Blues Clues where for 28 minutes it's all good and fun, then for 2 minutes, the damn dog got started getting choked by a little kid...

It doesn't do anything but hurt the show. As I said, the segment was great, but the strangle part really could have been omitted.

And remember, the FCC doesn't give a shit; if there's one thing over the line, the WHOLE THING is over the line.


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

Terrible terrible RAW. Fucking terrible.

TERRIFIC terrific ending. I marked HARD. nXt 4 life!!!!


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

ending would have been good if the locker room came out to do something. I find it silly that no one did anything.


----------



## MuffinMade (Feb 26, 2010)

It went from the worst RAW ever to the best RAW ever in minutes.

EPIC!


----------



## Crimson™ (Apr 13, 2007)

That finish was simply outstanding. Best WWE TV I have seen in awhile. Let's hope this storyline has direction and goes somewhere. It has potential.


----------



## Punk_4_Life (Dec 16, 2009)

Holy fuck, the ending was so fucking awesome. And it was legit scary aswell kinda lol. The way they beat up the announcers, put Roberts in a camel clutch and destroyed Punk and Cena and not to mention the inside and outside of the ring. 

Shit start but fuck the ending was too badass


----------



## xXMC KnupXx (Apr 14, 2009)

Here my veiw on this being not "PG" enough, for whatever its worth.

The WWE fanbase is divided into two groups. The die hard wrestling fan - which i can assume most of the IWC falls into and the casual fan - which is where ild group younger fans who havent seen much if anything outside of WWE in the last 8-10 years with the fans who dont take wrestling as a whole too seriously and sit back and enjoy whats on offer.
While these may be unbalanced in terms of numbers, the die-hard wrestling fan still needs something more than what the casual fan needs. In all fairness even though the majority fall into the casual fan grouping, if enough of the die hard fans turn away from the product, wheither they feel the other is treated better, or what they are seeing isnt enough to fill their appetite then they will leave a huge chuck of fan base empty. Which may fill back up eventually with the younger fans i mentioned earlier, but there will be that big chunk missing for a while wich will be extreamly hard to recover from.

The reason i say this is because keeping up with the over the top characters and the unbeleivabilty that the WWE have been giving us with the PG era, ultimately becomes insulting. In saying that however i feel WWE is doing allright with what they have. Things like beliveablity are extremely important to the die-hard fan to stay interested, the more that can be implemented the better, and they done a good job of beliveabilty in this segment. If your pissed off and whant to make a statement, why would you hold back? If this may the only time this could happen, why wouldnt you spit in John Cenas face?
IMO for what its worth breaking that PG barricade, completley made sense.


----------



## philip3831 (Mar 6, 2009)

All is well that ends well.


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

This was the best ending to Raw in a decade, when I saw Wade, I thought he would attack Cena then get his ass kicked, but then I saw Tarver then all of them jumped the barricades and destroyed Gallows, I think they even hit Serena but they didn't show it, I remember seeing her on the ground after. Them destroying the ring and everything around it was too awesome, I loved how they tried to make it look real with Punk trying to help Cena. Danielson spitting in Cena's face then kicking his head in, true mark out moment. This was like watching NWO take over WCW, I was upset guys like Slater & Gabriel would be sent back to FCW, glad they did this. 

They did more to get over in one night than the entire season on NXT. I wasn't really a Barrett fan, but after tonight I am looking forward to Wade vs Cena. All we need now is a promo by Wade next week, with the NXT guys in the ring, putting everyone on notice. I have a feeling next week we are gonna everyone with Black shirts with NXT written in white, plus Tarver looked so badass with that bandanna, man I haven't been excited to watch the next's weeks episode of Raw since the attitude era, great cliffhanger ending.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

Thoughts on the show:

The first 2 1/2 hours were awful. Awful, awful, awful. Hornswoggle and Khali instead of the Dudebusters or Usos? GTFO.

The last segment? Awesome.

I'm very excited to see where they go with this and will probably even watch NXT tomorrow just to see how they acknowledge this. Well-executed segment that should have entertaining ramifications for months to come.

It was mentioned in the SLAM chat that they didn't attack Cole. Hmm.... :hmmm:

Anyway...



TehJerichoFan said:


> LOL, @ some of these comments on WWE Universe.
> 
> http://fans.wwe.com/go/thread/view/691/24986353/the_whole_end_of_raw_was_a_waste_of_time...?pg=2


Some gems:



> completely hated the ending. the nxt rookies are gonna get it, just watch. they will not get away with damaging WWE RAW and SMACKDOWN's stage. it was a foolish sabotage conducted by those who never tasted success. i mean, spitting and each one having their turn on him? and not just attacking the wwe champion, but staff as well? it was all in spite and hurt. losers, i swear.





> It was very poor ending and I will not watch wwe Raw or PPV matches anymore





> I may not yet realize what "the NXT (Season 1) Rookies will succeed" in, but they're gonna get their **** handed to on day; and, besides that subject, Cena will come back next week because, as I recall from last year at Backlash when he was thrown by Big Show into that searchlight, Cena showed up on Raw the night thereafter! That is at least a valid-point-type example of how tough and resilient Cena really is! HE NEVER GIVES UP! Even though he's hurt, he'll prove that he's still active! And even he and Punk (and Gallows), believe it or not, might agree on something, which is going against the rookies!





> The ending was fricking pointless.... It shows the NXT Rookies.. are a bunch of ****.. If it was planned or not planned out.. It was ****ing pointless.. They can't do ****, one on one.. but, if they got all their bum buddies with them.. they have one sausage fest.. wrecking ****... It's pointless what they did..
> 
> 
> If they were to talk 8 people from raw.. they get there ass kicked !
> ...


----------



## Punk_4_Life (Dec 16, 2009)

:lmao Mission Accomplished NXT guys, you did what you had to and that is get the fucktarded Cena fans to hate you as heels


----------



## Best Bout Machine (Jan 24, 2009)

Man that ending was AWESOME.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

lol Adam

That thread is pure gold.

Love me some marks


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

do you know a wwe fan tweeted kaval to have the season 2 nxt rookies to help cena beat the season 1 nxt rookies.


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

I can’t believe some of you thought it was boring and lame. Unbelievable. :no:


----------



## Punk_4_Life (Dec 16, 2009)

that's the WWE universe not the unbelivably sophiscticated IWC


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

I'm loving that so far, no one has, disliked the video of the NXT beatdown!


----------



## Prospekt's March (Jul 17, 2009)

Did they attack Serena as well? I kinda missed it. All in all, what a fantastic ending!


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

I don't think so, she must have got away. If they did, ouch that's low.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

Prospekt's March said:


> Did they attack Serena as well? I kinda missed it. All in all, what a fantastic ending!


When I re-watched it I looked for her , but couldn't quite make out how she got away.
Didn't see her being attacked tho


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

serena ran into the crowd.
It looked like someone was goin for her but thought better of it and went for the technicians instead.


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

What if they are the ones who attacked Taker? Now that's a storyline I'd like to see.


----------



## Onmi (Apr 18, 2007)

The crowd had gathered there to watch him fall, to watch their hopes destroyed.
They watched them beat him, they watched them break him, they watched his last defense deployed.
There was not a man among them who would let himself be heard.
But from the crowd, from the collective fear, arose these broken words:
We are the dead
We are the dead


----------



## Pittsburgh (Jan 14, 2009)

When I came up here, I was expecting people creaming themselves over this (like me), since most here have a tendency to shit on anything PGish. Finally, we get something that's not, and people still complain about it... it's so fucking annoying. I understand the whole "the IWC's not one person" concept, but when it's all PG, the majority of the people bitch and moan. When it's not, it's still somehow more people complaining than enjoying it. How does this work again? Seems to me some people will never shut the fuck up, no matter what how good or bad the product is.


----------



## Punk_4_Life (Dec 16, 2009)

Who's complaining? Only Cena fans maybe.


I just watched it again and this time I saw the strechering part too. Holy fuck, it was like a battlefield lmao. Striker was dead, kids were crying about King, Justin Roberts was half naked, raped and dead. It seems like Cena was the sole survivor lol


----------



## Do Your Fcking Job (Feb 9, 2009)

What is making me laugh is up until about 200 pages into this thread this Raw was getting called one of the 'worst ever' and 'terrible', which is true btw, because on a whole it was God awful. 

The last 20 minutes saved it, but the first 2.30 hours were really, really terrible.


----------



## rcc (Dec 16, 2009)

Wow, So I sit through 2.5 hrs of painful television. Stupid segment after stupid segment culminating with that terrible Roddy Piper skit. Yet I've forgotten how bad all of that was thanks to that amazing ending.

If someone on here came up with a thread saying, "What if they had all the Nxt guys attacking Cena", I'd think they were crazy. This was just executed so well. When I saw that band on Barrett's arm with the N, I knew something was up. Those NXt guys did an awesome job. Bryan's kick to Cena's head, the look on Gabriel's face before the 450 Splash. Even Otunga looked badass. I loved the camera work as well, with the shaky cameras that made you feel like you were in the beatdown. Obviously they expected Rey to win the poll so it was kind of strange seeing Punk being pummeled. 

I'm wondering where this is going. Take out Orton next week? Raw has just got a lot more interesting.


----------



## D.M.N. (Apr 26, 2008)

Pretty bad show, but a brilliant, well executed ending to make up for it.


----------



## idontfeardeath (Oct 19, 2009)

I thought i'd check on here today if anything worthwhile happened. Can't believe i turned off after an hour 45 :cuss:


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

One of the best endings I have seen.

Dragon choking Punk was a markout moment. It took me back to the good old days.


----------



## -SAW- (Feb 29, 2004)

Punk_4_Life said:


> :lmao Mission Accomplished NXT guys, you did what you had to and that is get the fucktarded Cena fans to hate you as heels


lol this.

WWE Universe = Fail.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

My sky+ cut out just as the nxt stars were walking off did I miss anything else?

Anyway that's like the best ending of RAW I've seen in ages. I properly marked and knew Wade Barrett would become big and now he's the leader of his own stable as well as contending for gold.

Only downside to tonight's RAW was not enough Regal :/


----------



## LuckyCannon>SCSA (Mar 25, 2009)

That was such an awesome ending... just like something straight out of the Attitude Era. God that was freakin amazing!


----------



## Onmi (Apr 18, 2007)

-SAW- said:


> lol this.
> 
> WWE Universe = Fail.


Waitwaitwaitwaitwait

So the crowd doesn't show emotional investment and they suck, but the crowd shows emotional investment and they fail?


----------



## -SAW- (Feb 29, 2004)

Onmi said:


> Waitwaitwaitwaitwait
> 
> So the crowd doesn't show emotional investment and they suck, but the crowd shows emotional investment and they fail?


No. The forums.

lol but sometimes I wonder...


----------



## Punk_4_Life (Dec 16, 2009)

BB Dog said:


> My sky+ cut out just as the nxt stars were walking off did I miss anything else?
> 
> Anyway that's like the best ending of RAW I've seen in ages. I properly marked and knew Wade Barrett would become big and now he's the leader of his own stable as well as contending for gold.
> 
> Only downside to tonight's RAW was not enough Regal :/


At first I was cut off at the same point.

After that they stretchered off Cena. The ring and ringside was like a warzone lol. Everyone looked like they were dead. Striker was on his back, one arm on his stomach looking up like he was shot in the gut. Roberts was shirtless, lying on his stomach like he was raped then killed. King was still under the table and some kid was yelling his name lmao.


----------



## darnok (Sep 27, 2009)

I simply cannot believe there are people on here complaining that WWE went too far. I'm stunned.


----------



## Sydney Aradi (Apr 11, 2010)

last night's RAW was indeed utter cow shit probably one of the worst RAW episodes ever but the only shining light was the ending for RAW. It was nice seeing the NXT "rookies" own John Cena and anyone else dumb enough to get in their way. Thr ring got destroyed as well but the only bad part of the ending was not seeing Michael Cole get owned big time. The ending looked like somthing straight outta the Attitude Era. We need more good moments like this in today's WWE. Seeing the John Cena fans get whiny after seeing their hero getting owned in the ring by newcomers was priceless.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Another thing.

The Santino/Koslov segment was brilliant. Don't hate.

_"CATCH ME KOSLOV!"_

:lmao


----------



## Onmi (Apr 18, 2007)

-SAW- said:


> No. The forums.
> 
> lol but sometimes I wonder...


OH! Thats completely different yeah thats filled with a bunch of morons.

Still credit where it's due Vince Russo wishes he could swerve this well


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26 (Jul 20, 2009)

WORST RAW EVER until the ending. 

Holy. Fucking. Shit.


----------



## thefutureindustry (Nov 23, 2008)

Wow, that ending made up for the entire show, but still i think it would've made sense to have some run-ins from the back (both heel and face) in order to make more sense. still very excited to see where they're going with this


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26 (Jul 20, 2009)

No, it wouldn't make sense for random RAW wrestlers go out there and defend the champion and the biggest heel on SmackDown (CM Punk). It was FINE the way they did it, love that they went that extra step and laid out King, Striker and destroyed everything. 

:lmao, I wish they caught Cole running away on camera.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

Raw pretty much backed up my theory on WWE

You see , for us smarks , watching WWE is kind of like being in an abusive relationship. We love WWE , we know that deep down WWE loves us back and it doesn't mean to do the things it does. But for some reason every Monday and Friday night and then a Sunday every 6 weeks ... WWE likes to get stumbling over the couch drunk and beat the shit out of us.
Our friends all tell us "Come on , leave WWE , you can do so much better" or "Hey , let me introduce you to my friend Ring of Honor". But we have to explain that we have been with WWE for so long ,life would be weird without it. The good times were so good and that gives us hope.
So the beatings continue and we take it and take it. Then FINALLY when we work up the courage to say "I'm sick of this SHITTT!!! I'M LEAVING !!!!" ......

WWE surprises us with flowers and tickets to that thing we wanted to go to.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

The devastation puts Batista's destruction to shame.


----------



## darnok (Sep 27, 2009)

WutChagoNAdoBrothA said:


> Raw pretty much backed up my theory on WWE
> 
> You see , for us smarks , watching WWE is kind of like being in an abusive relationship. We love WWE , we know that deep down WWE loves us back and it doesn't mean to do the things it does. But for some reason every Monday and Friday night and then a Sunday every 6 weeks ... WWE likes to get stumbling over the couch drunk and beat the shit out of us.
> Our friends all tell us "Come on , leave WWE , you can do so much better" or "Hey , let me introduce you to my friend Ring of Honor". But we have to explain that we have been with WWE for so long ,life would be weird without it. The good times were so good and that gives us hope.
> ...


That nails my feelings on it. Bryan's NXT promo and last night are the kind of things I want to see on a wrestling show, most of the time it is just so boring and predicatable; there's no creativity or thought going into their storylines. I tried to watch TNA but it's gone too far the other way, I heard a Vince Russo shoot interview and the guy is a moron, he'll do anything to get people to watch, with or without shame. I just wish the kiddies would go away and watch the Turtles or something - they shouldn't be watching grown men fighting anyway.


----------



## Do Your Fcking Job (Feb 9, 2009)

But the question has to be asked surely, why can they only do things of this quality every blue moon? Thw writers need to take a good look at themselves and try and figure out why these moments of quality are so far and few between.

We need more of this, Raw and WWE needs more of this. Do more things like the last 20 minutes of Raw and the ratings WILL go up, people still want edgy programming.


----------



## Onmi (Apr 18, 2007)

darnok said:


> That nails my feelings on it. Bryan's NXT promo and last night are the kind of things I want to see on a wrestling show, most of the time it is just so boring and predicatable; there's no creativity or thought going into their storylines. I tried to watch TNA but it's gone too far the other way, I heard a Vince Russo shoot interview and the guy is a moron, he'll do anything to get people to watch, with or without shame. I just wish the kiddies would go away and watch the Turtles or something - they shouldn't be watching grown men fighting anyway.


Really wrestling started as family entertainment, Raw started PG, World Wide was PG, even the majority of the Attitude era was PG. and HEY! You leave those turtles alone.


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

i stopped watching after about the 45 minute mark. i turned back every now and then, but didn't stay long. it was horrible. and yes, i missed the ending. if they are expecting good ratings, think again. the first, at least hour of raw was so awful..if hour 2 and/or 3 get anything above a 3.0, i'll be surprised!


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26 (Jul 20, 2009)

Yes. I can't agree more. WWE needs to come out of it's shell more often, it's stuff like what happened on RAW tonight that makes me want to tune in to see the fallout. I miss this feeling, I'm glad it's back.


----------



## darnok (Sep 27, 2009)

Onmi said:


> Really wrestling started as family entertainment, Raw started PG, World Wide was PG, even the majority of the Attitude era was PG. and HEY! You leave those turtles alone.


I'm not saying anything about the content rating of the show, I'm saying I want more of last night's action and if a kid is that young that he/she cries because of it, they should not be watching wrestling.


----------



## Gerodrick (Jun 5, 2010)

Can I just say to the people claiming that there kids/cousins or young relatives could copy Bryan Danielson's act. If there is a kid who is young/stupid enough to copy it to such an extent then they should be being watched all the time, as young children should. The whole copying things off tv has been disproved countless number of times. TV doesn't make people do bad things, it just gives bad people who were gonna do something bad anyway inspiration.

In the end, it was awesome, after being screwed with lame segment... ad break... lame segment... ad break.... lame segment.... ad break, Jericho vs Big Show clearly should have been a 10 - 15 minute submission match, Matt Hardy vs Drew should of gone on way longer, as much as I loved seeing Matt squad Drew. Edge vs Orton was surprisingly short, essentially there was nothing really building up to the PPV at all, and they wonder why they are losing PPV buys. Retarded. In the end though, I enjoyed it, it was jaw dropping TV all the way through, but it was ok, I enjoy the odd comedy segment (e.g. Angle's milk etc etc) but the show was too crammed with Comedy segments. Would have been better if they had extended the matches. Ending was awesome.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

It was the worst RAW I had seen in ages until the NXT rookies came along.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

That is the perfect way to execute a beatdown. Bravo WWE creative, bravo.


----------



## Vovi (Sep 23, 2008)

Big angle after a cartoon show? This would be good but i hope it will be properly booked.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

CC91 said:


> It was the worst RAW I had seen in ages until the NXT rookies came along.


Come on, Roddy Piper wanting to beat up the new Mr T was pretty funny


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

redeadening said:


> Come on, Roddy Piper wanting to beat up the new Mr T was pretty funny


Nothing compared to the dance-off.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

BB Dog said:


> My sky+ cut out just as the nxt stars were walking off did I miss anything else?


Mine too. I thought it just ended with the NXT guys walking away but Cena getting stretchered off and kids crying is fucking madness lol. What an angle. I liked Punk not necessarily trying to help Cena but rather, being like fuck this shit, they aren't going to do this to me and mucking in. Good stuff. I can only wonder where the hell this whole thing is going. 

Is Vince behind it all?

Will Barret end up as WWE Champ?

Are the rookies going after the WWE's top guys?

So many questions so little answers lol. The door might be open for a HHH return too. Say the rookies take out Cena, Orton, Edge etc. Who's left to defend the WWE other than Trips? That might be a stretch though. All I can say is that for the first time since the show after Mania, I'm excited for Raw next week. I'd love it to end up as a big stable war though. We haven't had a good one of those in a while.

And yeah, other than the last 20 minutes the show pretty much sucked balls lol.


----------



## Jerichaholic4life (Jun 29, 2008)

For me this will make or break if the WWE goes all in on this or doesn't. 

I hope the WWE use this as the focus of RAW and Smackdown for the next few weeks or months. No real feuds are going on at the moment besides Orton and Edge and this could be the perfect chance for the WWE to create a WWE vs. NXT storyline. Not just a RAW thing but as well as Smackdown, make it look as if the NXT rookies are attempting to take over the entire WWE.


----------



## Mr. Perfect (May 18, 2005)

I have been watching wrestling for 20 years and that was one of the best endings I've seen in Raw history and maybe even wrestling history. I enjoyed the hell out of it. Justin Roberts getting choked out by Danielson was hilarious. It literally made me laugh, Roberts facial expression was top notch. 

It was definitely an unexpected ending. The end surely made up for the rest of the show. Oh, it was also good to see Mean Gene again.


----------



## Toots Dalton (Feb 8, 2010)

Starbuck said:


> Mine too.


Same..lol.

Anyway, the segment was white-hot in my view, loved it & for once can't wait for next week, will they invade Smackdown? I hope so!


----------



## Rickey (Apr 27, 2008)

I remember laughing hard at this dude's face.


----------



## PsychoPriest (Jun 28, 2007)

I've got better


----------



## D.M.N. (Apr 26, 2008)

People saying about the worst ever RAW until the end: Maybe that was the point?

NXT stars were bored of watching a 'boring' show, so thought they'd go out spice things up, and make a big impact?

(although you know something has happened when you see 220 people actively viewing the RAW section!)


----------



## Legend Killer 2010 (Mar 7, 2010)

what a fucking epic ending that was


----------



## TakerBourneAgain (Mar 29, 2009)

Raw sucked ass. The ending was great though.
-I meann the GMs opening was almost unbearble to watch they just seemed so uncomfortable on the mic.
-Who didnt see "body slam challenge" winning that vote? Just goes to show im sure its rigged and they just went with what they wanted while the fans believe everyone else voted for it.
-Debate, Arm wrestling, or one handed match? hmmm i wonder 
- Dance off between kozlov and santino over a one on one match up. Really? "catch me kozlov" just put the gayness over the top in this segment.
- Battle royal over champ vs champ? come on people.
- Khali and swoggle over, dudebusters or the usos? usos have a feud going with the HD and dudebusters are a great tag team, khali and swoggle are both useless. This is where i lost all faith in the WWE universe if they really were legit votes.
- The entire A-Team thing just proved to me GHs are pointless now and should be scrapped, they took up about 20 - 30 minutes of tv time that could have had bourne vs ziggler or something, instead neither, bourne, ziggler, christian, rey get a match.
bourne goes from main eventing to getting a pat on the back and morrison over christian? That was a false result, it should have been ziggler and christian but nope, we get ryder and JoMo just to get him back on the show.
- I was sure Rey was gonna win the vote (although i said CM Punk should be the winner really) he didnt which surprised me (then i was happy) Was this a mistake? it seemed cena was ready to go face rey judging from his comments it seemed like a "face" to "face" comment, i repect you because you respect me kinda thing. Spanner in the works by the voterss?
-ending kicked ass and saved this god awful show.

ps. No rock  I thought he would have made the save when punk went to cut cenas hair, or when i seen the end when he was being beat down. Ohwell. Hopes dashed again.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

For the divas... Eve -v- Laycool? or would it have been Eve -v- Layla?

Not that I care much, as were only 2 women out there that could wrestle.


----------



## The_Masterpiece (Jun 8, 2010)

tem beeting jastin ruberts was duff to wach. i fel baed for im


----------



## adri17 (May 29, 2010)

BambiKiller said:


> For the divas... Eve -v- Laycool? or would it have been Eve -v- Layla?
> 
> Not that I care much, as were only 2 women out there that could wrestle.


Commentators said Eve vs Layla. Also, why wasn't Natalya there?? She is one of the few who can do something in the ring...


----------



## Grubbs89 (Apr 18, 2008)

what a great ending to raw that was a brutal beating
bryan owned! so did all the nxt rookies to be fair
i also enjoyed seeing punk trying to help cena
although it was more about defending himself since
all the s.e.s was taking out aswell it was kick ass


----------



## adri17 (May 29, 2010)

The_Masterpiece said:


> tem beeting jastin ruberts was duff to wach. i fel baed for im


Yeah, it was awesome.
BTW learn how to write, fella.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

adri17 said:


> Commentators said Eve vs Layla. Also, why wasn't Natalya there?? She is one of the few who can do something in the ring...


 
Nattie wasn't out there I'm guessing, because McSlut didn't wanna get upstaged!


----------



## The_Masterpiece (Jun 8, 2010)

adri17 said:


> Yeah, it was awesome.
> BTW learn how to write, fella.


i sorey fom asia. yu moter liking it toug


----------



## adri17 (May 29, 2010)

The_Masterpiece said:


> i sorey fom asia. yu moter liking it toug


I'm from Spain, yet I take my time to write properly.
















Asian moron.


----------



## The_Masterpiece (Jun 8, 2010)

adri17 said:


> I'm from Spain, yet I take my time to write properly.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i repot vor rasistm.


----------



## adri17 (May 29, 2010)

The_Masterpiece said:


> i repot vor rasistm.


What? Is this Polish?


----------



## TakerBourneAgain (Mar 29, 2009)

The_Masterpiece said:


> i repot vor rasistm.


lmao how can you spell your name right, even use the old _ instead of (space) yet cannot spell "report" or "for" lol
sorry but I hope you best be trollin xD


----------



## DisturbedOne98 (Jul 7, 2007)

They should have had Santino and Kozlov as a tag-team option and not have their own match (in this case a dance off, ugh). This would have made for three solid options and a good longer match as opposed to the crap we got.

One simple booking change and RAW would have been a ton better.

Anyone agree?


----------



## adri17 (May 29, 2010)

^^Agreed, as good as Kozlov can dance (he does it quite well) I watch a wrestling show to see wrestling, not two idiots dancing.





TakerBourneAgain said:


> lmao how can you spell your name right, even use the old _ instead of (space) yet cannot spell "report" or "for" lol
> sorry but I hope you best be trollin xD


Oh, he said : "I report for racism". lol I thought he was swearing in his language.



BTW, what I said before wasn't racist. I called him "moron asian", cause you know, he's a moron(opinion) and an asian (fact).


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Marked the FUCK out to be honest.

The best ending of RAW IN A LONG FUCKING TIME.


I haven't marked the fuck out like this in years.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

The_Masterpiece said:


> i repot vor rasistm.


 
Wow.... Great Khali has better grasp of the english language than this obvious troll.


----------



## The Haiti Kid (Mar 10, 2006)

adri17 said:


> ^^Agreed, as good as Kozlov can dance (he does it quite well) I watch a wrestling show to see wrestling, not two idiots dancing.


Well maybe then you should blame the fans as that's what the majority voted for.

Maybe Vince is right and he does know what the majority of fans want more than they do lol.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

A guy said this is bigger than Batista's beat down of Cena...got me thinking.

What if they see this as so hot they think the rookies can't handle the fame and importance so they have Batista as the guy who paid Barrett and the rookies?


----------



## LuckyCannon>SCSA (Mar 25, 2009)

This angle has me properly excited about WWE for the 1st time in ages... please dont fuck this one up. As someone said earlier though, the angle can only really disimprove after that absolutely epic segment last night


----------



## adri17 (May 29, 2010)

The Haiti Kid said:


> Well maybe then you should blame the fans as that's what the majority voted for.
> 
> Maybe Vince is right and he does know what the majority of fans want more than they do lol.


Yeah, maybe WE (or at least me) are the idiots...


----------



## fiftyonepercent (Apr 13, 2010)

The_Masterpiece said:


> tem beeting jastin ruberts was duff to wach. i fel baed for im


:shocked:


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

swerve cole has been working with daniel bryan all along


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

thegreatone15 said:


> But all the guest hosts comedy and lame shit that happened on the show before that entertained you right?
> 
> WWE finally does something out of the ordinary that they hardly every do anymore and you people still find something to complain about.


Non of it entertained me. "You people" as though I'm one of the people that continually complain. I hardly ever complain about anything they do, I don't like it, but I don't go round moaning every chance I get... Usually if I don't like something I just let it go. But IMO yes, my opinion, I didn't like it, CRAZY I know. 

Just because it's different doesn't mean I MUST enjoy it. I sometimes like Santino or Hornswoggle segments, few and far between I admit, but sometimes I do, yet the whole ICW hate them, but I'd be wrong to tell them to stfu and enjoy it like you just did wouldn't I?


----------



## HullKogan (Feb 22, 2010)

Does anyone else on here follow Rampage's twitter? 

He commented on his Raw experience and apparently "he want n". Apparently he had a lot of fun last night. 

Rampage could make millions for not only himself, but for the WWE as well. Curious I haven't seen any threads on this yet.


----------



## darnok (Sep 27, 2009)

Well if his potential performance is anything like last night's, I won't care for him coming him.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

D.M.N. said:


> People saying about the worst ever RAW until the end: Maybe that was the point?
> 
> NXT stars were bored of watching a 'boring' show, so thought they'd go out spice things up, and make a big impact?
> 
> (although you know something has happened when you see 220 people actively viewing the RAW section!)


It may have been the Percocet talking, but I looked at it kind of as the old guard booking (most of the show; Hornswoggle/Khali; stupid comedy segments; etc.) being taken to the woodshed by the new guard (Usos attack Hornswoggle and Khali and the Hart Dynasty; NXT fucking kills Cena).



HullKogan said:


> Does anyone else on here follow Rampage's twitter?
> 
> He commented on his Raw experience and apparently "he want n". Apparently he had a lot of fun last night.
> 
> Rampage could make millions for not only himself, but for the WWE as well. Curious I haven't seen any threads on this yet.




Yeah, Rampage's comments were pretty awesome.

I was just commenting on this to someone else a minute ago.

"I was like a kid today,I have not been happy this past week,but meeting my child hood heros,and making new friends was all I needed I'm back"

"Everybody was cool! They r a bunch of big kids like me,doing what they love. Big Show was so funny! He showed me the choke slam. I want n!!!"

"John Cena,was cool,but Ted is the man,I wanna do a movie wit him. Vince was cool as hell,Bret is my new home boy Pipper so down to Earth"

"The King is lade back,Mean Gene was pimp,everybody was damn cool,I would like 2 go back as Rampage and do the power bomb then wowl. Ny next!"

Seems like a cool dude, and it sounds like a supremely awesome experience.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Tarver's such a boss. He looks the part. This NXT stable works well, if that's what it's going to be. Hopefully they continue it, and hopefully on Smackdown so it makes it more of a them vs wwe kinda thing.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

RetepAdam. said:


> It may have been the Percocet talking, but I looked at it kind of as the old guard booking (most of the show; Hornswoggle/Khali; stupid comedy segments; etc.) being taken to the woodshed by the new guard (Usos attack Hornswoggle and Khali and the Hart Dynasty; NXT fucking kills Cena).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Rampage Jackson is a HUGE wrestling mark. For him to be there with all those wrestling icons, Piper, Dusty, Cena, Bret. It must have been one of the happiest days of his life. I could see the look in eyes, the guy was legitimately marking out.


----------



## Gingermadman (Feb 2, 2010)

Kane on Smackdown and now this.

Starting to feel shades of the attitude era.


----------



## OML (Feb 14, 2009)

I never think a show is bad but the first 2 and a half hours were terrible just bad.

but that ending was one of the most epic things ever!! Just amazing i love all the nxt guys this storyline can be so good, this was just perfect! Keep it up

Side note: I FUCKING HATE KHALI AND HORNSWOGGLE! What is their purpose, just pathetic


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

I'd love it if they did something cruel and unusual to hornswoggle.


----------



## bonesndo (Feb 22, 2010)

CandyCoatedChaos said:


> Non of it entertained me. "You people" as though I'm one of the people that continually complain. I hardly ever complain about anything they do, I don't like it, but I don't go round moaning every chance I get... Usually if I don't like something I just let it go. But IMO yes, my opinion, I didn't like it, CRAZY I know.
> 
> Just because it's different doesn't mean I MUST enjoy it. I sometimes like Santino or Hornswoggle segments, few and far between I admit, but sometimes I do, yet the whole ICW hate them, but I'd be wrong to tell them to stfu and enjoy it like you just did wouldn't I?


You arent the only one. I didnt like any of it. Not even the nxt invasion. I watched with 3 friends, and all 4 of us hated it. One of my friends even said about the invasion "This is the worst thing i've ever seen in my life." I didnt think it was quite that bad, but I didnt enjoy it thats for sure.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

http://fans.wwe.com/go/thread/view/...hould_be_fired_for_what_they_did_to_John_Cena



> John Cena's Real Wife(Real one)
> Join: 01/02/10
> 
> I was crying so much on how they hurt my baby boy .


LOL, WWE Universe never ceases to amaze me.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

HoMiCiDaL26 said:


> :lmao, I wish they caught Cole running away on camera.


I've never seen anyone get away so damn fast. lol.


----------



## the_ghost (Sep 28, 2009)

PsychoPriest said:


> I've got better


without trying to be offensive in way, that looks like he is getting ass raped


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

does anyone have a GIF of Santino doing the Carlton dance?


----------



## Phil_Mc_90 (Mar 3, 2008)

thought the show was pretty poor all round except of course for the ending which was fantastic and brilliantly executed. Just hoping now that it is all followed up well and that they dont drop the ball on the storyline


----------



## Repaint (Nov 18, 2004)

Won't really read any other posts just to say I thought last night's RAW was boring and mostly not so well thought out episodes I've seen in a while. It's not to say it's ALL WWE's fault on this as they lent out to fans and I'll say point blank a lot of WWE's audience really really disgusts me. Orton/Edge even happening at all was a horrid debable not worth the time nor the risk to a healing Orton. If Orton's recovering, let him do more mic work than anything and not be exposed as injured. Jericho/Big Show was a let down in the choices offered and what the fans picked didn't help at all. That "tag team" match between Khali/Hornswoggle and the Hart Dynasty was another bad joke and furthered my growing resentment of the WWE fanbase for picking it. Way to go in letting 2 newer teams get buried for bad schtick. I almost turned the TV off with the Kozlov/Santino segment. While I'm happy to give Santino his due for being a far more captivating entertainer than wrestler, this ****-erotic bit caused me to think less of them both. The only reason I don't HATE WWE fans outright is the unexpected good decisions in voting Morrison and Ryder in and making for a decent bout on a show I'd rather forget about. Ryder actually went over twice last night so I'm happy for something about this over-extended, 80% failure. The Divas bit was a huge letdown. I have great disdain for Maryse and was sorry she didn't botch into another injury, actually, I feel the same about at least 9 of the other Divas shy of the 2 that actually have the right to be there. Sheamus VS Kane, I'll pass just because it was 2 guys getting something of a push to lead to the nulling result of a walk-off countout and was a never before seen match to begin with. Hardy/Drew was hardly a shock after the "Mystery Opponent" bit. It's fine for now to let it be okay in storyline on RAW, but further down the road....? The A-Team bit had some moments revealing I.R.S., Piper, and Dusty Rhodes and were thankfully not the ENTIRE show. The Main event disappointed for a few reasons in that I'd rather have seen Rey/Cena and that NXT S1 run in. So, a decent match was ruined and some good past segments involving some reality are now all scrapped because the entire first season of NXT is some heel faction now. I'm not compelled by the logic even if they do bring about a fully heel Michael Cole. It was shocking half-way through and you knew something was up if, like me, you kept your eyes on the time to know when the arduos trip would be over. It was hardly worth it even for the few good parts and makes me wish TNA held on with Mondays seeing as all the good new shows have finished their season. I would have been better off going to see "Marmaduke." I really hope they get a disappointingly low rating for this Freebie version of Cyber Sunday


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Txt wall ^


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

the_ghost said:


> without trying to be offensive in way, that looks like he is getting ass raped


It so does!


----------



## datgurl8 (Jan 18, 2009)

BB Dog said:


> I'd love it if they did something cruel and unusual to hornswoggle.


Me too :agree: . I just would love for the WWE to step out of the box like they did last night and with Kane on Smackdown even more.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

As a lot of have probably said...the show up until the last 20 or so minutes was one of the worst RAWs in a long while. I'm not one to hate on something too much, but it was terrible. I lasted for about 1:45 and just gave up and watched the rest the next day.


----------



## llamadux (Dec 26, 2008)

Just watched Raw. Cool ending but I wish they did it with some better guys.
I'm not to excited about a stable full of trash like Otunga, Skip, Slater,etc.


----------



## Andy362 (Feb 20, 2006)

The epic ending to RAW that made up for the absolute garbage we got beforehand with the dance contest, the body slam contest etc. I loved that ending though, it was the best thing on RAW in years and was extremely unpredictable. I'm not sure where the angle will go but I definitely want to tune in next week so it has had the desired effect. Top marks to WWE for this idea, NXT has been a fantastic idea and this could make it even better.


----------



## Twister Of Fate (Oct 29, 2009)

The thing I didn't get about Khali & Hornswoggle vs. The Hart Dynasty was that is served absolutely no purpose at all. It did nothing for anyone in that match. And you can say "Oh, the fans voted for it", but I don't buy for one second that any votes count. So, looking at it from my point of view, why didn't WWE book The Dudebusters to win the vote? They could have had a little ten minute match where they at least look good against The Hart Dynasty, but still lose, and after that, THD could've taken out The Usos like they did at the end of that match. In the end, The Hart Dynasty would look good by getting a decent victory and getting a little revenge on the Usos, the rivalry is built a little more and The Dudebusters get a chance to be an actual team and not jobbers.

The match they ended up having did NOTHING for ANYONE. Khali doesn't look better, Hornswoggle doesn't look better and The Hart Dynasty doesn't look particularly strong by defeating them. Besides, it was a face team against two comedy acts that are faces. It was a complete waste of a segment, yet it would have been so easy to make it worth something. I just don't get it.

But hey, I'm not the billionaire.


----------



## snarrey (Jul 16, 2008)

Pros:
Maryse won
Vladimir danced!
Cena got beat up to a pulp
The ending

Cons:
Hornswoggle got airtime
Most of the matches were boring


----------



## TheHighwayMan (Oct 10, 2007)

Holy f'n frak that was the best ending to a pro wrestling show I've seen in a long time. Really intense and thrilling...who knew those adjectives were still applicable to the WWE? Seriously awesome stuff.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

I must admit, I had a mark out moment when Cena was down and Bryan was yelling "You are not better than me!" over and over. For a few moments there was pure truth on my screen when that happened.

Other than the ending, really shitty show.


----------



## samaste.march (Jun 9, 2010)

Program is very intersting. My friends regulerly watch this program. This is same as TVJHBK.


----------



## H4L (Dec 22, 2009)

Ending was cool but the rest was absolute crap. I'm so sick of this guest host garbage.


----------



## llamadux (Dec 26, 2008)

H4L said:


> Ending was cool but the rest was absolute crap. I'm so sick of this guest host garbage.


Piper was the best part of the show. The guest host stuff is usually garbage but him cutting a promo made this week worth it.


----------



## mawriz (Jul 15, 2007)

I really do hope the results were rigged coz if not, it shows that the "WWE Universe" are a bunch of moronic dumbfucks.

I was so embarassed watching the show that I was constantly looking over my back because I didn't want to get caught watching this horse shit. The comedy skits contained no comedy. The guest hosts were cringe-worthy. The matches were awful.

The only saving grace were Piper's amazing mic work and the creative, unexpected ending.


----------



## TexTiger (Aug 18, 2008)

From Cena's Twitter:

"CeNation. Sorry for delay. Checked out fine. Mild concussion and some back and hip trouble, but I am in 1 piece. Thank u for your concern."

Great, means he will be no selling for sure...


----------

